#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-11
<Ronnie> heet = het
<MrChrisDruif> Ik mis ze even Ronnie
<Ronnie> Ubuntu-NL heeft het artwork team gevraagd een nieuw logo voor Ubuntu-NL te ontwerpen
<Ronnie> in de 1e raadsleden meeting
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik zie je logos niet Ronnie :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, refresh liet ze wel zien :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, enige die ik mis is Nederland even groot als de buiten cirkel en contrast zoals de rest. Die lijkt me het beste
<MrChrisDruif> Verder goed werk Ronnie :)
<Ronnie> welke miste je nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat Nederland even groot is als de oranje cirkel
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif:  wat is dan het verschil met 4.1
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals 1 alleen dan gewoon duidelijk en kleurenwissel zodat je wel het circle of friends ziet
<MrChrisDruif> Meer combinatie van 1 en 4.1
<Ronnie> ja, maar dan zie je de COF niet meer
<Ronnie> teminste, maar een deel
<Ronnie> een groot deel valt dan weg
<MrChrisDruif> Ook als je de kleuren verschiet zoals in 2.2?
<Ronnie> ik heb geprobeerd om het weggevallen deel dan ook weer de tegenovergestelde kleur tegeven, maar dat werf erg druk
<Ronnie> yup
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je die anders ook online zetten? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Als je die nog hebt natuurlijk
<Ronnie> zo weer gemaakt
<MrChrisDruif> Oké, ik zie hem wel verschijnen :)
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzg/
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzh/
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzi/
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen de eerste werkt, maar was niet helemaal wat ik bedoelde :)
<MrChrisDruif> Waar de COF Nederland overlapt, zou COF in oranje moeten veranderen. Snap je wat ik bedoel?
<Ronnie> die 3e versie is wat je bedoelde, zet wel even op de wiki ;)
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL?action=AttachFile
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Ubuntu-NL5-2.png
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Ubuntu-NL5-3.png
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Ubuntu-NL5.png
<Ronnie> link spam
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, klein beetje wel :P
<MrChrisDruif> Die 5-3 is denk ik wat ik bedoelde :)
<Ronnie> yup
<Ronnie> ik had ook nog een minder rommelige versie (wat grovere stukken)
<Ronnie> maar ook die was te druk
<Ronnie> nederland vergroten zodat een deel buiten beeld valt is niet mooi
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je misschien de bronbestanden in een mooi zipje?
<Ronnie> het is een enkel gimp bestand met vele lagen
<Ronnie> wil je die hebben?
<MrChrisDruif> Mag ook :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dan kan ik er ook eens mee spelen :P
<Ronnie> welke versie van gimp heb je?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij moet het mogelijk zijn dat hij automatisch de tegenovergestelde kleuren aanneemt
<MrChrisDruif> De goeie ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Kzal ff kijken
<Ronnie> oke
<Ronnie> :P
<MrChrisDruif> 2.6.10
<Ronnie> balen voor jou :P, ik 2.7.2. Je kunt mijn bestanden gewoon openen, maar 2.7 ondersteunt groeperen van lagen, voor jou zal het wel een flinke zooi worden
<MrChrisDruif> Groeperen van lagen? Ik ken ook lagen in 2.6.10 hoor :P
<Ronnie> ja, maar niet in groepen zetten, voor elke versie heb ik een aparte groep van langen (2.x, 3.x) en voor de subversie, moet je weer een laag uit/uitzetten om het verschil te zien
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ronnie1.xcf
<MrChrisDruif> Moet maar weer eens gimp ppa erin zetten...dan kan ik tenminste ook weer single window mode gebruiken :P
 * Ronnie loves singe window modus
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed :D
<Ronnie> en lagen groeperen
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie: is dit de juist ppa? ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn 
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/ppa/ubuntu
<Ronnie> maar dat zal wel dezelfde zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Kdenk ut
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ben jij een gimper?
<leoquant> kun je ermee omgaan?
<MrChrisDruif> Klein beetje, hoe zo?
<leoquant> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-logo-and-circle-of-friends/
<MrChrisDruif> Nice link :D
<leoquant> denk jij dat het erg aardig is om de kleuren van de nederlandse vlag in het witte gedeelte te zetten?
<leoquant> Ronnie,  heeft deze:
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het niet, ik denk het niet. Maar dat kan je gewoon uitproberen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb die van Ronnie gisteren gezien :P
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> nog ideetjes?
<MrChrisDruif> Was eerste die ze zag:P
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, nog niet :)
<leoquant> drie poppetjes in de driekleur...
<leoquant> dat is misschien eerder gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals de COF? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is toch het huidige launchpad logo?
<MrChrisDruif> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/2654086/g2371.png
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> het wordt snel erg druk
<leoquant> 3.1 vind ik aardig
<leoquant> ja het launchpad idee omkadert
<MrChrisDruif> Maar kben ff onderweg, daarna benk weer online...ciao ciao
<MrChrisDruif> Kben d'r weer leoquant
<leoquant> hee
<leoquant> wat zijn kenmerken van nederland MrChrisDruif ?
<leoquant> windmolens uiteraard
<leoquant> maar waar vechten we altiijd tegen?
<MrChrisDruif> Behalve drugs, kaas en klompen?
<leoquant> en gebruiken het ook als "vriend"?
<leoquant> water MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> de zee
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je vriend?
<leoquant> we gebruiken het water ook he
<leoquant> we vragen het vriendelijk plaats te maken voor land
<leoquant> er wordt stroom opgewekt via water
<MrChrisDruif> Dat zat vanochtend ineens in me hoofd...een klomp
<leoquant> goh
<leoquant> ik dacht al :P
<leoquant> gofjes in rood wit blauw
<leoquant> l
<leoquant> of o
<leoquant> koningin beatrix
<leoquant> in het water, met een joint op klompen
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> we zijn eruit
<MrChrisDruif> Maar een een klomp is rustig van model
<MrChrisDruif> Dat kan je goed combineren met COF
<leoquant> ben benieuwd naar het resultaat
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal wel eens wat gaan gimpen
<MrChrisDruif> Komt er trouwens een iets nieuwere release van GIMP standaard mee in natty?
<leoquant> ik zal eens wat met golfjes doen
<leoquant> kweet niet
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed, dan ga ik klompen googlen
<leoquant> is er geen ppa voor gimp ofzo?
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> ik water/zee
<MrChrisDruif> Jawel, maar vroeg het met af of er een nieuwere dan in maverick meegeleverd zou worden
<leoquant> RawChid, ik denk dat mwanzo nog niet erg bekend is bij sommigen, zie flyer topic
<leoquant> maar "we" blijven stug hameren
<RawChid> :)
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<CasW> Hoi Stefan
<StefandeVries> hallo, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<StefandeVries> leoquant?
<leoquant> ja?
<StefandeVries> Steinway betaalt de (onderdelen voor de) reparatie
<leoquant> tof
<leoquant> jullie kunnen monteren
<StefandeVries> we hebben iemand van Steinway Nederland op bezoek gehad, en die concludeerde dat de bescherming van het hout onvoldoende was
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> verrassende ontwikkeling toch vind ik
<leoquant> maar tof/goed voor jullie
<leoquant> hoe bescherm je hout tegen een worm?
<StefandeVries> Door er heeeel veel pianolak op te spuiten, kennelijk. De laklaag blijkt e dun te zijn geweest
<leoquant> o, wacht het buiten werk kan idd
<leoquant> maar ik dacht aan het binnenwerk
<StefandeVries> het binnenwerk? geen idee, maar kennelijk was het te weinig beschermd
<leoquant> yep!
<leoquant> wanneer komt alles binnen?
<leoquant> of wordt ie opgehaald? (eventjes)
<StefandeVries> Deze week nog
<leoquant> reclame voor de firma hoor, doen ze goed
<leoquant> dat betekent weer vlot muziek maken
<StefandeVries> Nou..
<StefandeVries> De studio heeft nog een werkende vleugel en twee digitale piano's
<StefandeVries> En nog een hoop dingen:P
<leoquant> yeah ツ
<StefandeVries> Maar idd, blij dat de vleugel aller vleugels snel weer gemaakt is :)
<leoquant> de vleugel aller vleugels had:
<leoquant> ja? raden maar
<StefandeVries> beter dan een Steinway D274 kan het voor een sterveling niet worden:P
<leoquant> wie had de vleugels aller vleugels, nah
<leoquant> icarus
<leoquant> -s
<StefandeVries> Ja, die smolten
<StefandeVries> Of ja, de lijm smolt
<JanC> BTW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek is zo'n 20 min geleden begonnen (voor de geïnteresseerden)
<leoquant> op grote hoogte he!
<leoquant> ja ik hoorde het
<StefandeVries> "Icare," dixit, "icare!" dixit, "icare, ubi es?"
<leoquant> zoiets
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> "Tum pater infelix vidit pennas in undis" :P
<StefandeVries> Die regel kwam me na 2 keer de neus uit
<StefandeVries> hoi
<StefandeVries> oeps.
<leoquant> laters StefandeVries
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik keek in het verkeerde tabblad van Pidgin =)
<Ronnie> ik denk dat ik bij de vergadering maar met een half oor aanwezig ben. ik ga ook de class over interospection volgen
<DooitzedeJong> huh vergadering
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: 19:30
<commandoline> mwanzo
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<StefandeVries> Goed dat dat even ter sprake komt
<DooitzedeJong> Ik weet niet of ik dan aanwezig ben
<StefandeVries> Kan iemand mij voor begin v/d vergadering even roepen?
<leoquant> Ronnie, is ok
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, tis ook mijn derde vergadering in de avond op rij...
<leoquant> gaat snel hoop ik
<leoquant> StefandeVries, de gebruikelijke ping of een accoord?
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe laat is de vergadering afgelopen
<leoquant> 20.15
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<StefandeVries> leoquant: een ping pong-akkoord ;)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, 1 masterclass van dholbach over dev werk is vertaald
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> staat in de wiki van mwanzo
<DooitzedeJong> oke mooi
<leoquant> dat is gedaan door het vertaalteam
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> dat wist ik
<leoquant> back later...tot over 25  min...
<DooitzedeJong> tot dan
<MrChrisDruif> Hai iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Was het nog gelukt om nieuwe leden meer naar voren te halen op de agenda?
<MrChrisDruif> Waar is de meeting zometeen trouwens? Hier of in een ander kanaal?
<leoquant> Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> topic says all
<StefandeVries> gewoon hier dus..
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif ;)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, nee want stemmen kan ik zonder jou
<MrChrisDruif> Oké :)
<leoquant> sterker je mag niet stemmen over je teamlidmaatschap ツ
<MrChrisDruif> (Waarvoor moet je dan in de meeting aanwezig zijn dan?:P)
<leoquant> vooralle andere topics?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, we zien wel
<leoquant> punt van commandoline is naar voren gehaald
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag het
<StefandeVries> tijd voor een toiletbezoek en een glas drinken
<leoquant> oef twitter......:)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is daarmee leoquant? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kreeg nog aanbod op bij een bedrijf te komen werken die aan open-source doet :D
 * MrChrisDruif werd daar happy van :D
<leoquant> ping StefandeVries
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Apr 11 17:30:31 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<leoquant> De volgorde van de behandelde topics is veranderd ivm enkele verzoeken van leden die eerder weg moeten.
<leoquant> #topic “blijven we Lernid aanraden terwijl de ontwikkelaars dat niet doen en zijn gestopt? “
<meetingology> TOPIC: “blijven we Lernid aanraden terwijl de ontwikkelaars dat niet doen en zijn gestopt? “
<leoquant> commandline het woord.
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<commandoline> op de launchpadpagina van lernid is te zien dat lernid momenteel niet ondersteund wordt
<commandoline> en zelfs niet aan te bevelen is voor normaal gebruik
<commandoline> daarom lijkt het me geen goed idee om het als mwanzo bij de workshops nog langer aan te bevelen
<StefandeVries> mee eens
<leoquant> daar ben ik het mee ens
<leoquant> e
<DooitzedeJong> Wat moeten we dan aanraden
 * MrChrisDruif heeft geen stemrecht
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<commandoline> we zouden het hooguit nog als 'optie voor gevorderden' online kunnen laten staan
<StefandeVries> De gewone IRC-clients, lijk mij, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Oke
<johanvd> je zou een aangepaste link naar chat.ubuntu-nl.org kunnen gebruiken toch?
<leoquant> commandoline, sterk
<commandoline> johanvd: lijkt mij een goed idee, of anders naar webchat.freenode.org
<leoquant> idd
<commandoline> * freenode.net
<StefandeVries> En wanneer JFL in een verder stadium komt, JFL
<leoquant> anderen nog? hierover?
<DooitzedeJong> tja, ooit gekeken naar moodle?
<johanvd> een echte irc client is voor ervaren gebruikers natuurlijk het handigst, maar voor beginners voldoet een web-based iets ook wel
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: vereist zo te zien wel een heel andere manier van werken
<commandoline> lijkt me niet iets waar we nu even een besluit over kunnen nemen, persoonlijk.
<commandoline> (moodle)
<leoquant> #vote we stoppen met het ontwikkelen van lernid.
<meetingology> Please vote on: we stoppen met het ontwikkelen van lernid.
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<StefandeVries> commandoline, +1
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<commandoline> leoquant: we ontwikkelen het toch niet?
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: we stoppen met het ontwikkelen van lernid.
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<CasW> Moet ik ook stemmen?
<CasW> Ah, oké :p
<leoquant> commandoline, nee zo bedoelde ik het ook niet
<commandoline> ok, hoe dan ook, het is wel duidelijk...
<leoquant> meer gaan we door met het oplappen
<leoquant> commandoline, akkoord zo?
<commandoline> leoquant: prima
<DooitzedeJong> maar wat bedoelen jullie met ontwikkelen
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Bugs fixen denk ik
<DooitzedeJong> het lijkt mij dat jullie bedoelen dat jullie het niet meer ondersteunen
<leoquant> #action lernid project weghalen uit wiki. of met waarschuwing voor gevordeden
<meetingology> ACTION: lernid project weghalen uit wiki. of met waarschuwing voor gevordeden
<StefandeVries> of aanraden
<leoquant> akkoord?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> #topic “Hoe leden op onze aanwezigheid op Freenode IRC te attenderen.Welke stappen zijn ondernomen.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Hoe leden op onze aanwezigheid op Freenode IRC te attenderen.Welke stappen zijn ondernomen.”
<leoquant> Volgens mij gaat dit beter. We zijn bij identica nu, en op de planet heeft stefan een stukje geschreven over mwanzo.
<leoquant> tips? of andere middelen?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed vermelden op de wiki?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ?
<commandoline> nou, iedereen die wil kan een linkje in zijn/haar forumhandtekening zetten, zoals een aantal van ons al hebben gedaan?
<leoquant> commandoline, idd dat hebben meerdere leden gedaan nu dank je
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ook nu
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet niet hoe goed het nu op de wiki staat, maar zag alleen identica en planet staan
<leoquant> ja dat klopt
<StefandeVries> Misschien ervaringen van andere Mwanzo-leden?
<leoquant> hmmm
<StefandeVries> één of twee, anders wordt het zo in-your-face
<leoquant> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben dan geen lid, maar was een keer uitgenodigd door leoquant op #ubuntu-beginners-team
<leoquant> over een maand nog een stukje over onze daden op de planet?
<johanvd> over een maand? iedere week!
<StefandeVries> lijkt me een goed plan, leoquant
<leoquant> wie zou dat willen doen?
<StefandeVries> here, here :)
<leoquant> elke week is zo opdringerig ben ik bang
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, jij?
<StefandeVries> leoquant ^
<StefandeVries> ik zou het willen doen
<DooitzedeJong> Is wel een goed idee
<DooitzedeJong> alleen ik weet niet of het haalbaar
<DooitzedeJong> is
<leoquant> ok twee schrijvers!
<DooitzedeJong> 3
<RawChid> Hallo, ik heb helemaal niet aan deze meeting gedacht
<leoquant> 1 stuk?
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<RawChid> Ben aan het bijlezen
<leoquant> deal?
<StefandeVries> Ieder afzonderlijk vind ik leuker/beter
<leoquant> #action DooitzedeJong en StefandeVries  schrijven afzonderlijk stukje over mwanzo
<meetingology> ACTION: DooitzedeJong en StefandeVries  schrijven afzonderlijk stukje over mwanzo
<commandoline> doe maar apart idd, en spreid het wat.
<commandoline> oh, stond al vast :P
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> #topic “Invullen data en leiders workshops, en nadenken hoe we de workshops volgende seizoen gaan vormgeven. Wat doen we bijvoorbeeld met Python, komt er weer een beginnersgroep, en/of niet. Gaan we door waar we gebleven waren?”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Invullen data en leiders workshops, en nadenken hoe we de workshops volgende seizoen gaan vormgeven. Wat doen we bijvoorbeeld met Python, komt er weer een beginnersgroep, en/of niet. Gaan we door waar we gebleven waren?”
<leoquant> ik heb het met commandoline hier even over gehad
<leoquant> hebben we een workshop seizoen?
<leoquant> een zomerstop?
<leoquant> hoelang?
<leoquant> hoe wordt daar over gedacht?
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat we net als met de herfstvakantie(toch?) de zomervakantie in acht zullen nemen
<leoquant> hoeveel weken StefandeVries ? vindt iedereen dat?
<StefandeVries> de standaard zes weken, lijkt mij
<commandoline> Schoolvakanties (dat zijn toch de ruimste volgens mij) als stop dus?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben zelf waarschijnlijk een paar weken met vakantie
<leoquant> kijk ik ben er voor
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb het binnekort wel druk met examens
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dat is maar een paar weken van de schoolvakantie
<leoquant> commandoline, ? jij?
<commandoline> ik denk wel dat we het niet moeten afdwingen als een cursusleider graag een workshop wil geven en er deelnemers zijn
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet
<RawChid> De workshops in het algemeen worden toch per keer ingepland. Ik zou gewoon per geval kijken wat uitkomt
<commandoline> maar ik houd me aan een zomerstop, zeker :)
<RawChid> Misschien wel handig om een richtlijn vast te stellen (bijv. niet in juli en aug.)
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<leoquant> ツ
<johanvd> lijkt mij dat mensen juist meer tijd hebben als ze niet op vakantie zijn
<johanvd> dus als er animo is, gewoon iets doen lijkt me?
<leoquant> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, behalve als ze weg zijn :)
<RawChid> johanvd zegt ongeveer hetzelfde als ik
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar ik spreek voor mezelf als ik zeg dat ook ik graag vakantie wil hebben als ik vakantie heb
<MrChrisDruif> Daar ben ik het mee eens RawChid & johanvd
<commandoline> en ik dus ook
<leoquant> gewoon aanbieden, maar in aug. een stop?
<johanvd> StefandeVries, dat is idd je eigen keuze, het moet niet een verplichting worden
<commandoline> gewoon per geval kijken lijkt mij het beste
<MrChrisDruif> In augustus een stop?
<RawChid> leoquant, ik vind het niet zo boeiend om daar afspraken over te maken
<johanvd> als je vakantie wil vieren dan kan dat gewoon
<RawChid> Gewoon losjes zeggen dat het niet aangeraden wordt in juli/aug.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, gewoon peilen of er animo is als je iets wilt geven.
<leoquant> #vote workshops gaan door, gewoon per geval kijken/bekijken
<meetingology> Please vote on: workshops gaan door, gewoon per geval kijken/bekijken
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<commandoline> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from commandoline
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<leoquant> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from DooitzedeJong
<RawChid> +1 Ze gaan niet perse door, maar het mag wel
<RawChid> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from RawChid
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: workshops gaan door, gewoon per geval kijken/bekijken
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> #topic “Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen.” Gotiniens? Is er nieuws, zijn er ontwikkelingen?
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Internationale orientatie/deelname/samenwerking. Uitwerken ideeen, teams samenstellen.” Gotiniens? Is er nieuws, zijn er ontwikkelingen?
<leoquant> die is er niet
<leoquant> Global jam is opgepikt, mede dankzij het initiatief van dooitze en rawchid.
<leoquant> zeer goed werk van beiden imho
<StefandeVries> waarvoor dank :)
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> top
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, goed bezig jongens :)
<RawChid> Bedank ook Ronnie, die opperde het aan mij
<leoquant> #action in burgum en nijmegen worden jam sessies gehouden, foto's gemaakt met verslagen ivm reapproval.
<meetingology> ACTION: in burgum en nijmegen worden jam sessies gehouden, foto's gemaakt met verslagen ivm reapproval.
 * commandoline gaat nu, goed werk idd :)
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> dag
<leoquant> #topic “Mogelijk toevoegen leden of 1 lid aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Mogelijk toevoegen leden of 1 lid aan het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team, en stemming over de kandidaten.”
<RawChid> Ik denk dat dit inderdaad een mooie stap is richting het meer internationaal orienteren
<MrChrisDruif> Joy
<RawChid> leoquant?
<leoquant> #vote mrschrisdruif toevoegen als teamlid
<meetingology> Please vote on: mrschrisdruif toevoegen als teamlid
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MrChrisDruif> Mrs :P
<leoquant> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from leoquant
<RawChid> Mrs?
<StefandeVries> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from StefandeVries
<leoquant> sorry...
<johanvd> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from johanvd
<MrChrisDruif> In de vote
<RawChid> Ik snap het niet helemaal.
<MrChrisDruif> Typ fouten kunnen gebeuren leoquant :)
<leoquant> ok RawChid vertel
<RawChid> Ik ga nu nie tstemmen
<Ronnie> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Ronnie
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: mrschrisdruif toevoegen als teamlid
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion carried
<StefandeVries> Welkom, MrChrisDruif :)
<leoquant> #action mrschrisdruif congrats
<meetingology> ACTION: mrschrisdruif congrats
<leoquant> #topic “Structuur IRC-kanalen (algemene #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas)”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Structuur IRC-kanalen (algemene #ubuntu-nl-klas ipv #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas)”
<leoquant> JanC,
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Misschien is het een idee dat de volgende keer een toekomst lid zich eerst voorstelt aan de rest? Maar goed, ik heb wel meer ideeën daarover :)
<RawChid> Die naam is wel logischers imho
<RawChid> En korter
<leoquant> Ik vind dat als de samenwerking met internationale initiatieven vorm krijgt, een naamsverandering wel wenselijk is. Denk aan Ubuntu users days, packaging lessen, etc. Dan moet er over de partij die aanschuift: ubuntu-nl, geen enkele misopvatting zijn. Echter daarvoor heeft een naamsverandering van het “mwanzo klas lokaal” (naar ubuntu-nl-klas) wat met mij betreft helemaal niet zoveel zin
<leoquant> Het wordt dan enkel voor de LoCo gebruikt en de naam/plaats is nu juist bekend! Er moet heel veel veranderd en aangepast worden: de hele wiki, alle calenders, topics, forumaankondigingen. Dat is meer werk dan je denkt ook.
<MrChrisDruif> Bedankt allemaal, ik zal proberen de volgende keer langer te blijven. Moet nu helaas gaan. Ik spreek jullie allemaal later wel weer :)
<leoquant> iemand hierover?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb mijn mening de vorge keer al verkondigd, maar ben nog steeds van mening dat het klaslokaal een onderdeel is van mwanzo, e niet van ubuntu-nl in het algemeen
<Ronnie> ik zie liever de korte versie, maar het veranderen kost wel flink wat tijd
<leoquant> juist Ronnie
<johanvd> kan je geen "doorstuur"kanaal maken?
<RawChid> Ja, dat kan
<leoquant> alles kan
<johanvd> dat de lange naam doorverwijst naar de korte?
<RawChid> Jup
<johanvd> dat scheelt een hoop aanpaswerk :)
<JanC> StefandeVries: ik ging er van uit dat mwanzo onderdeel wil zijn van ubuntu-nl ?  ;)
<johanvd> de korte naam ben ik dan wel voorstander van
<leoquant> dan zou ik alles veranderen johanvd...
<RawChid> Zoveel aanpaswerk is het ook weer niet. De wiki heb ik binnen 5 minuten up-to-date
<CasW> Maar bijvoorbeeld die workshop die ik aankondigde, Ubuntu voor beginners, dat moet niet 'van mwanzo' zijn
<CasW> En de workshops worden ook aangekondigd in -nl en -nl-offtopic
<leoquant> RawChid, calendars/googleagenda/pff
<leoquant> forum
<leoquant> moet allemaal aangpast
<RawChid> Ik vind dat geen goede reden om de aanpassing niet te doen
<leoquant> ok
<RawChid> Dat is mijn mening he
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> en die telt!
<RawChid> Misschien wilt JanC het wel aanpassen?
<leoquant> graag!
<RawChid> Hij is immers met dat uitermate goede idee gekomen
<JanC> ik betwijfel of ik dat kan aanpassen overal
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> jahoor
<RawChid> Op IRC ben jij toch koning?
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> precies RawChid
<johanvd> op het forum wil ik wel helpen met aanpassen
<johanvd> wiki moet ook wel lukken denk ik :)
<RawChid> Kijk, dan zou ik de wiki doen, mocht het doorgaan
<RawChid> Stemmen?
<leoquant> top
<leoquant> #vote Wie is voor naamsverandering?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Wie is voor naamsverandering?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<JanC> RawChid: ik ben een chanop in sommige IRC-kanalen, niet meer
<johanvd> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from johanvd
<StefandeVries> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from StefandeVries
<RawChid> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from RawChid
<leoquant> -0
<JanC> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JanC
<leoquant> #endvote
<RawChid> Ronnie?
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Wie is voor naamsverandering?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<RawChid> Ow, te laat
<Ronnie> +1 ;)
<StefandeVries> zou evenwel niks veranderd hebben
<leoquant> #action iedeeen neemtdeel aan het aanpassen, behalve leoquant
<meetingology> ACTION: iedeeen neemtdeel aan het aanpassen, behalve leoquant
<Ronnie> daarom
<leoquant> nee, ik doe ook mee ツ
<leoquant> #topic “Evaluatie workshops. Is er behoefte aan een "zomer-stop" wat de workshops betreft? (De vakantieperiode.)”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Evaluatie workshops. Is er behoefte aan een "zomer-stop" wat de workshops betreft? (De vakantieperiode.)”
<leoquant> al gedaan
<RawChid> Wacht even
<RawChid> Wie doet de verandering op IRC dan?
<leoquant> ik
<RawChid> Ack
<RawChid>  #action naamsverandering #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas; johanvd forum, RawChid wiki
<leoquant> ok?
<RawChid> #action naamsverandering #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas; johanvd forum, RawChid wiki, leoquant IRC
<meetingology> ACTION: naamsverandering #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas; johanvd forum, RawChid wiki, leoquant IRC
<johanvd> prima
<leoquant> lol ok
<leoquant> #topic “Workshop Python in .pdf of wiki format zetten als naslagwerk voor starters. Casw gaat dit uitwerken.”
<meetingology> TOPIC: “Workshop Python in .pdf of wiki format zetten als naslagwerk voor starters. Casw gaat dit uitwerken.”
<RawChid> Ja leuk
<leoquant> het staat er al. CasW ! dank
<RawChid> Ah, nice
<leoquant> #action casw werkt dit reeds uit.
<meetingology> ACTION: casw werkt dit reeds uit.
<leoquant> nog vragen/dingen/opmerkingen?
<leoquant>  #ubuntu-nl-klas bestaat
<leoquant> nu
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Apr 11 18:06:22 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-04-11-17.30.moin.txt
<leoquant> dank jullie voor je tijd
<leoquant> en inbreng
<RawChid> Yeah, jij voor het voorzitten leoquant
<leoquant> graag gedaan!
<leoquant> ik ga topics veranderen
<StefandeVries> ik ga musiceren. dank je, leoquant ;)
<leoquant> bedankt! plezier!
<CasW> Ik ga even empathy herstarten
<RawChid> Ik ga Unity vertalingen verder controleren
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Zaterdag 16-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners".| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<leoquant> op irc staat alles goed in de topics
<leoquant> er is een nieuw kanaal
<leoquant> nu de wiki
<leoquant> en forum dingetjes
<RawChid> Jep, ik zal straks op de wiki aan de gang gaan
<StefandeVries> je laat er geen gras over groeien, leoquant
<johanvd> ik vind op het forum 4 topics waar #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas voorkomt
<johanvd> dat lijkt mij wat weinig?
<RawChid> Klinkt aannemelijk
<leoquant> ik kijk even jojanvd
<leoquant> RawChid, doe jij nu de wiki?
<leoquant> of later?
<leoquant> JanC, kun jij mwanzo klas redirecten?
<RawChid> Ik ben nu met den wiki bezig
<JanC> ik heb mwanzo-klas niet geregistreerd?
<johanvd> forum is als het goed is klaar
<JanC> en -klas ook niet
<RawChid> Ik ga alleen logs van vergadering niet aanpassen. Dat hoort ook niet vind ik.
<leoquant> johanvd dozijnen....:/
<johanvd> dat zijn oude topics, van workshops die al geweest zijn. die ga ik nu niet meer allemaal aanpassen
<johanvd> en het zijn maar 4 topics die ik kan vinden?
<johanvd> misschien dat er wel dozijnen reacties zijn, maar dat is een ander verhaal
<RawChid> 4 topics lijkt me normaal
<RawChid> mwanzo heeft maar een paar topics
<RawChid> wiki is done
<leoquant> johanvd gedaan
<leoquant> koppig ben iok
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> RawChid, dankbaar
<johanvd> dus de workshops zijn met terugwerkende kracht magisch van lokatie veranderd? :P
<JanC> leoquant: als ik het goed begrijp moet je -mwanzo-klas invite-only maken (mode +i) en dan ook mode "+f #ubuntu-nl-klas" zetten
<leoquant> JanC, dank je
<leoquant> ik laat het eventjes nog zo...
<leoquant> googleagenda moet nog
<JanC> we kunnen voorlopig ook mensen die in het verkeerde kanaal terechtkomen "manueel" doorverwijzen
<RawChid> Inderdaad, zo vaak is er ook geen workshop
<leoquant> ja ok
<leoquant> en later opheffen
<leoquant> zo tot morgen?
<RawChid> Is zo'n redirect lastig?
<leoquant> RawChid, nee
<leoquant> maar ik zit spastisch te worden
<leoquant> van het lange zitten
<RawChid> Lol, ga maar gauw achter de computer weg dan
<leoquant> morgen ga ik mee door
<RawChid> Sure, heeft geen haast
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Rustug anne!
<RawChid> Er is trouwens om 22u een Workshop Rocksolid Python
<RawChid> oa over unittest/doctest
<RawChid> Lijkt me interessant
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo allemaal
<RawChid> Dat MrsChrisDruif
<RawChid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Jeeh, bijnaam 2 :P
<commandoline> hehe, lees 't net in de logs :P
<RawChid> 21:14:31 <+RawChid> Er is trouwens om 22u een Workshop Rocksolid Python
<RawChid> 21:14:48 <+RawChid> oa over unittest/doctest
<RawChid> FWIW
<JanC> RawChid: in UADW ?
<JanC> ah, idd.
<RawChid> #ubuntu-classroom
<RawChid> Ja, Ubuntu App Dev Week
<RawChid> Moest ff nadenken over je afkorting
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<JanC> morgen om 18h trouwens ook iets over PyGI
<RawChid> Oh, ook wel interessant
<JanC> en om 20h over Python + Gstreamer
<MrChrisDruif> Als er nog mensen zijn die vragen aan mij hebben, omtrent mijn lidmaatschap, dan kunnen jullie die altijd aan me stellen
<RawChid> Ik wil misschien een Java app vamme porten naar Python :P
<RawChid> Hoe bevalt het nou om lid te zijn MrChrisDruif?
<JanC> *ieuw*  Java  :P
<RawChid> JanC, vind je het niet fijn om te horen wat mn plan is dan :P
<JanC> ja hoor
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Goed hoor, maar ik bedoelde meer dat het een beetje vreemd was gelopen met de vergadering
<RawChid> Hehe, oke. Goed dat je het zegt hoor ;)
<commandoline> ja, misschien een vergaderpunt voor volgende week
<commandoline> hoe stemmen we over nieuwe leden en wat zijn de criteria? Nu is het naam noemen en stemmen :P
<RawChid> Persoonlijk zie ik de toegevoegde waarde het dat hele -team toch (nog lang) niet
<RawChid> Neemt niet weg dat jij welkom bent
<commandoline> *volgende week -> volgende keer
<commandoline> en idd, ik zie de toegevoegde waarde in de praktijk ook niet echt...
<JanC> oh, ik zie dat Jelmer ook een UADW-sessie doet, over bazaar
<JanC> woensdagavond 23h
<JanC> (maar misschien wil hij het later ook nog eens overdoen in het NL ?)
<StefandeVries> JanC: of er moet iemand bereid zijn het verhaal van vanavond naar het Nederlands te vertalen
<JanC> van woensdag
<JanC> dat is natuurlijk een optie, maar het voordeel van Jelmer is dat hij mee programmeert aan bzr
<JanC> dus waarschijnlijk op alle vragen kan antwoorden  ;)
<RawChid> Dan heeft hij er vast wel verstand van
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Persoonlijk denk ik dat de NL-doelgroep die niet met Engels mee kan doen te klein is
<JanC> wel, je hoeft niet noodzakelijk een programmeur te zijn om bzr te gebruiken
<RawChid> Vertalers vallen ook af (qua doelgroep)
<MrChrisDruif> Bij de internationale UBT besluit de council tegenwoordig over memberships. Want soms kan je niet bij zo'n vergadering aanwezig zijn. Daarnaast kunnen ze buiten de vergaderingen om iemand lid maken
<RawChid> Welke council?
<RawChid> De UBT council?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja RawChid
<MrChrisDruif> Jullie snappen wat ik bedoel?
<RawChid> ja hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Zou dus neerkomen op de gemeenschapsraad in Nederland?
<RawChid> Lijkt mij niet.
<RawChid> Jij zegt dat je tot UBT wordt toegelaten door UBT-raad toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, owjah..gemeenschapsraad is van ubuntu-nl...niet van -mwanzo
<RawChid> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, als -mwanzo dat zou hebben...zou dat het dus zijn :P
<RawChid> Ja, -team is een beetje zoiets
<RawChid> Maar omdat ik -team (voorlopig) niet nuttig vind, heb ik er niet zo'n mening over
<RawChid> Laten we gewoon leuke dingen doen
<RawChid> Iedereen kan meedoen
<RawChid> klaar
<RawChid> Mocht er ooit organisatie/structuur nodig zijn, dan komt dat tzt wel
<JanC> +1  ☺
<MrChrisDruif> Het kan verstandig zijn om er wel eens een keer een goede sessie over te houden hoor...soms kan het goed aantrekken als het goed georganiseerd is
<JanC> mijn ervaring is dat eens er een organisatie is, iedereen stopt met organiseren  ;)
<RawChid> Zou jij het nu nuttig vinden om zo'n sessie te houden?
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif^
<MrChrisDruif> Nu? Ik vind het goed, weet niet hoe lang ik online blijf....ben nu ff bij m'n ouders
<RawChid> Ik bedoel nu als ik 1 dezer dagen, volgende meeting ofzo :P
<RawChid> Ik stel gewoon een vraag he
<RawChid> Je weet hoe ik erover denk verder
<MrChrisDruif> Dat het voorlopig niet hoeft van jou
<commandoline> ik zou het anders formuleren, het nut van -team bespreken bijv.
<MrChrisDruif> -team heeft op het moment niet echt effect :)
<commandoline> dat bedoel ik
<RawChid> We kunnen het ook gewoon zo laten
<RawChid> Het is geen doorn in het oog ofzo :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, dat is natuurlijk een mogelijkheid. Zolang we dit kanaal als offtopic (dus -team) houden...
<Cees> 21:49 <+RawChid> Laten we gewoon leuke dingen doen +1
<commandoline> RawChid: het kan wel wat verwarring veroorzaken, anders. Zoveel werk is het indrukken van de delte-knop op launchpad ook weer niet ;)
<commandoline> *delete
<MrChrisDruif> Verwarring?
<commandoline> bijv. dat mensen zich afvragen waar dat team voor dient
<commandoline> (het staat nu bijv. vrij prominent op de wiki)
<RawChid> commandoline, daar heb je best een punt
<RawChid> Ik ga ff Rock Solid Python lezen!
<MrChrisDruif> Dat moet dan niet....zoals ik al zeg: er moet een keer een goede sessie over gehouden worden
<Cees> 21:49 <+RawChid> Iedereen kan meedoen, zeker ook +1 ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Natuurlijk kan iedereen meedoen
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen wat is de definitie van iemand die lid is?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor "voordeel" of verschil is er tussen iemand die lid is en iemand die mee helpt?
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif: dat is momenteel dus net het punt, momenteel is er niet echt een voordeel of verschil.
<commandoline> ik zie het iig niet...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ook niet
<RawChid> Er was natuurlijk een idee voor mwanzo
<RawChid> Dat is tijdens/voor de opstart uitgedacht
<RawChid> Misschien blijkt nu dat wat dat idee moeten bijschaven met onze praktijkervaring van bijna een half jaar
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me een goed idee; een review houden. Kijken wat het oorspronkelijke idee was en kijken wat misschien een beter idee is. Of een betere verwoording is van het oorspronkelijke idee...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik verwacht dat die vergadering/brainstorm sessie niet netjes binnen 45 minuten klaar is ;)
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet als alles live wordt gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Hebben we een mailing-list als -mwanzo zijnde?
<StefandeVries> nee
<StefandeVries> gelukkig niet
<StefandeVries> mailinglists..
<MrChrisDruif> Hoezo gelukkig?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb er maar 3 waar ik mails van krijg
<commandoline> StefandeVries: er is wel een mailinglist: het ubuntu-nl-mwanzo team op lp.net heeft er één
<commandoline> en die is ook wel gebruikt
<RawChid> We gebruiken de launchpad ML
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu, UBT en nog een volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Allemaal van launchpad inderdaad
<commandoline> sterker nog, vandaag, mailtje van leoquant over #ubuntu-nl-klas
<commandoline> om iedereen op de hoogte te stellen van de wijziging.
<StefandeVries> met daarin iets nieuwsd?
<StefandeVries> nee dus
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah
<commandoline> StefandeVries: nee, maar er is dus een mailinglist.
<StefandeVries> dan zat ik er naast
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die mailing-list kunnen we ook gebruiken om dit vast te discussieren
<MrChrisDruif> Zodat iedereen z'n "gal" vast kan spuien...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...kben ff offline....tot zo (hopelijk)
<commandoline> Tsja StefandeVries, dan moet je straks toch nog aan de mailinglist :P
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat denk ik niet..
<commandoline> hmm, da's trouwens wel een idee voor een workshop: een inleiding mailinglists :)
<commandoline> zal het morgen even toevoegen aan de wiki.
<RawChid> Cees had daar laatst ook een wiki over gemaakt
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Mailinglijsten
<StefandeVries> Ik ben volgens mij de enige die mailinglijsten onhandig en achterhaald vindt
<commandoline> StefandeVries: het is nou eenmaal een belangrijke manier van communiceren in veel OSS projecten, en blijkbaar is er nog niet echt een alternatief...
<StefandeVries> 'het is nou eenmaal'...daar heb ik dus ... aan:P
<StefandeVries> Er was een leuk alternatief
<StefandeVries> Google wave
<StefandeVries> maar dat wordt niet meer ondersteund
<commandoline> m.a.w., er is niet echt een alternatief...
<commandoline> is al een mooi artikel trouwens :)
<StefandeVries> een actueel alternatief is er niet, dus helaas..
<StefandeVries> dan maar geen brainstorming :P
<StefandeVries> ik ga, tot morgen
<RawChid> Google wave was een mooi idee
<RawChid> Mooie uitwerking is er helaas nooit gekomen
<JanC> het heet Apache Wave tegenwoordig  ;)
<RawChid> Google wave was een implementatie van het "Wave-protocol". En nu is het onder ASF?
<RawChid> Mogen de google-devs er zeker alleen nog maar in hun vrije uurtjes aan sleutelen :P
<RawChid> Er was/is ook een Python-implementatie
<JanC> minstens 2 zelfs, dacht ik  ☺
<JanC> misschien wel forks van hetzelfde project
<JanC> http://pygowave.net/
 * RawChid mompelt iets over een hype
<JanC> http://incubator.apache.org/projects/wave.html
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi allemaal :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-12
<leoquant> hee MrChrisDruif heb/had je nog wat ontwerpen gemaakt?
<leoquant> en goedemorgen uiteraard
<MrChrisDruif> Nee nog niet leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad :D
<MrChrisDruif> Goedemorgen :D
<leoquant> ik heb er twee gemaakt
<leoquant> maar dat werd zeer druk en dus lelijk
<leoquant> artwork is iets heel lastigs/listigs
<leoquant> wanneer je beperkt wordt via de guidelines
<leoquant> overigens je bent toegevoegd aan launchpad team
<leoquant> wil je jezelf toevoegen aan de wiki?
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8InGHP0fCE :P Might be NSFW
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb mezelf toch al toegevoegd aan de wiki....of ben al toegevoegd aan de wiki iig?
<MrChrisDruif> www.ubuntu-nl.org/MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MrChrisDruif dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat was hem :P
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> als member
<leoquant> en als persoon met je specialiteiten
<leoquant> op die eerste lijst had je al moeten staan, zodat iedereen je stappen/acties kan nagaan
<leoquant> voor het kiezen
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ?
<MrChrisDruif> Had misschien gemoeten, maar stond ik niet
<leoquant> het wordt vaak niet/nauwlijks gelezen, maar er zit een forse logica in mwanzo :P
<leoquant> omdat je gister ook vroeg: "moet ik mezelf niet eerst voorstellen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar meestal hou je je voortgang bij op je wiki. Dus geef je je wiki en kunnen ze globaal lezen wat je doet/gedaan hebt
<leoquant> precies daarom linkt die eerste lijst/met kandidaten ook naar je wiki zoals je ziet
<leoquant> en kan iedereen zijn stemgedrag bepalen
<MrChrisDruif> Zal ik die tabellen de nieuwe kleuren vast geven?
<leoquant> feel free ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...die sterren zien er echt niet uit in de nieuwe kleuren :P
<MrChrisDruif> In dat paarse
<leoquant> dus heb het niet toegepast zie ik?
<leoquant> je
<leoquant> proeflezing button is een wonder der techniek nietwaar?
<MrChrisDruif> Proeflezing zoals het hoort ;)
<leoquant> FOAD, heb jij een launchpad account eigenlijk?
<leoquant> meetingology, offtopic hoe gaat het met het beginners team? genoeg mentoren te vinden?
<meetingology> leoquant: Error: "offtopic" is not a valid command.
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe, onderste tabel was al in de nieuwe kleuren :P
<leoquant> bovenste balken wou je paars maken van de twee tabellen?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee hé =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Maar die onderste tabel zag er wel goed uit, maar niet in editor of raw text :P
<leoquant> kijk uit he!!! :P
<leoquant> ik ga koffie
<leoquant> later
<leoquant> (je komt er wel uit)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet dat ik er wel uit kom, moet eigenlijk richting school, dus maak hem ff af en dan ga ik gauw
<MrChrisDruif> Nog 1 vraag: het lijkt me dat de workshops netjes zijn bijgehouden op de nieuwe pagina? Waarom staat er dan nog een commented out tabel erin? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, heb ik nu eindelijk een stabiele verbinding op school? :P
<RawChid> Hm, ik had net een vaag probleem
<RawChid> Had laatst mn ww veranderd, maar dat zat een / in, dat begrijpt mijn IRC-client blijkbaar niet helemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Waarschijnlijk denk hij dat het een commando is daarna?
<RawChid> Hij negeert de slash
<RawChid> Misschien moest ik em escapen met een \ :P
<RawChid> Ik heb maar gewoon een ander ww genomen, leek me makkelijker
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> Kun jij mij toegang geven tot de /Artwork tree op de wiki?
<RawChid> Nee, helaas
<RawChid> Cees wel
<DooitzedeJong> ach jamer
<RawChid> Bij deze is ie gepingd
<leoquant> RawChid, hoe zit dat "rechtensysteem" in elkaar bij de wiki en documentatie, weet jij dat?
<RawChid> Wat wil je precies weten?
<RawChid> Het werkt met ACL's  (Access Control List)
<RawChid> Ik heb geen rechten om ACL's aan te maken of te veranderen
<RawChid> Alleen Cees en SWAT voor zover ik weet
<leoquant> wie wat waar toestemming voor kan geven over bovengenoemde dingen
<leoquant> ah
<RawChid> Er ligt al een half jaar een voorstel op de plank om alles open te gooien
<DooitzedeJong> Tja, maar wie moet dat veranderen?
<leoquant> staat dat voorstel ergens gedocumenteerd?
<DooitzedeJong> Wat ook nog beter zou zijn is een apparte wiki
<DooitzedeJong> help.ubuntu-nl.org
<DooitzedeJong> en dan wiki.ubuntu-nl.org voor gemeenschapsbezigheden
<DooitzedeJong> Dat heeft de internationale ook
<RawChid> leoquant: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam/VoorstelRechtenWiki
<leoquant> RawChid, dank
<RawChid> leoquant, deze is misschien ook wel interessant: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Roadmap
<DooitzedeJong> Jullie moeten nu de verantwoordelijkheid bij de gemeenschapsraad neerleggen
<RawChid> Ik moet helemaal niets
<DooitzedeJong> nee, zo bedoel ik het niet
<RawChid> Oh ;)
<DooitzedeJong> De gemeeschapsraad heeft het bestuur van Ubuntu Nederland nu overgenomen
<StefandeVries> Hallo weer, iedereen
<DooitzedeJong> |Hallo Stefan|
<DooitzedeJong> Het is maar een tip RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> Wat vind je van het idee om de hulp naar http://help.ubuntu-nl.org te verplaatsen
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<StefandeVries> ik kom weer op het goede moment binnen, volgens mij
<DooitzedeJong> Niet echt nee :P
<RawChid> Het is opzich wel netter DooitzedeJong, alleen vind ik het niet supernuttig, en denk ik dat de effort beter in andere dingen gestoken kan worden.
<RawChid> Krijg eerst maar eens fatsoenlijke up-to-date documentatie met een vaste crew schrijvers.
<DooitzedeJong> Er is al een Ubuntu Manuel
<StefandeVries> En, DooitzedeJong, hoe lang blijft die up-todate?
<DooitzedeJong> Zolang 10.04 bestaat
<DooitzedeJong> 11.04 is een ander verhaal
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik
<JanC> is er eigenlijk al documentatie over upstart?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<leoquant> RawChid, zijn die voorstellen behalve  gedocumenteerd ook geagendeerd geweest?
<DooitzedeJong> Er is niet veel documentatie over server JanC
<JanC> upstart kan ook nuttig zijn buiten server natuurlijk, en zeker in de toekomst
<RawChid> We hebben ze besproken met de persoon zulke veranderingen kan doorvoeren leoquant
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> JanC er zijn niet veel mensen die documentatie schrijven
<DooitzedeJong> maar voordat dat kan zal er eerst iets verandert moeten worden aan de configuratie van de server, dat kost tijd als de beheerders nooit actief online zijn
<DooitzedeJong> bijna nooit
<StefandeVries> hallo, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai ste
<MrChrisDruif> Oops, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het StefandeVries?
<JanC> wel, in geval van nood kan er naar een andere server overgestapt worden ook, maar we hebben nu een goede server + goede hosting, dus als we kunnen vermijden dat we daar naar op zoek moeten...
<StefandeVries> Goed, MrChrisDruif, met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Net vergadering gehad, ging weer goed
<DooitzedeJong> IRL of IVL
<StefandeVries> ik ga naar de tandarts, tot later
<DooitzedeJong> laters
<leoquant> laters
<RawChid> Dat er weinig documentatie wordt geschreven komt niet door de huidige serverinstellingen
<RawChid> Dat komt door de instelling van de gemeenschap
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Die staat slecht ingesteld :P
<RawChid> Slecht? Het is minder prettig. Maar je kunt gewoon documentatie schrijven hoor
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel de instelling van de gemeenschap
<RawChid> Ah, ic
<leoquant> mwanzo klas is weg nu
<RawChid> :-(
<leoquant> triest he....
<RawChid> RIP
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> 12 april wordt een memorabele dag
<leoquant> ik had het morgen moeten doen
<leoquant> back later
<JanC> """PyGTK is dead, long live PyGI! Using gobject-introspection in Python - Martin Pitt""" --> binnen een half uurtje in #ubuntu-classroom
<Ronnie> oh, interresant
<JanC> BTW: vragen stellen tijdens UADW-sessies kan in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<leoquant> CasW, Cugel  en lordnoid jullie hebben ook meegekregen dat ons workshopkanaal nu #ubuntu-nl-klas is? (Misschien ten overvloede)
<CasW> Oké, nee dat had ik nog niet meegekregen, bedankt
<lordnoid> nu wel ;)
<leoquant> ik ben blij het dan toch even gemeld te hebben!
<leoquant> ook daar van harte welkom uiteraard
<leoquant> back later--> diner
<StefandeVries> goedeavond allen
<CasW> Avond Stefan
<StefandeVries> Vrij rustig
<JanC> we volgen met enkelen een talk van Ubuntu Application Developer Week
<JanC> ☺
<StefandeVries> Dat verklaart
<Cugel> Nee wist ik niet leoquant. Wel logischer.
<CasW> Oké, ik zal bezig met het PDF-iseren van de Python-lessen
<commandoline> CasW: leuk :)
<CasW> Feest.
<leoquant> \o/
<CasW> Zal ik emiel1976's stijl gewoon houden?
<commandoline> CasW: als jij die stijl prettig vindt
<commandoline> anders zou ik gewoon doen wat je zelf wil.
<CasW> Het is wel makkelijk (hij nam gewoon alles over wat jij zei)
<CasW> Dus dan doe ik dat wel
<commandoline> ok :)
<CasW> Hmm, commandoline bespreekt hier huiswerk wat 'ie had opgegeven, maar wat niet in emiel's PDF staat...
<JanC> zometeen Python + GStreamer in UADW
<CasW> Oké
<commandoline> hmm, ik hou het maar bij Phonon
<CasW> (Wanneer is zometeen? 20:30?)
<JanC> 20h  ☺
<JanC> nu dus
<CasW> En waar precies? :p
<commandoline> #ubuntu-classroom
<CasW> Oké, danke
<JanC> maar de vorige sessie loopt precies wat uit
<JanC> er komen ook logs on-line achteraf trouwens
<JanC> en #ubuntu-classroom-chat om vragen te stellen
<leoquant> gstreamer is now going on ...
<CasW> Hmm, wat is Gedit, een tekstverwerker? Of was LO Writer dat? Of is LO Writer een woordprocessor?
<commandoline> teksteditor
<CasW> Da's engels :p
<commandoline> (combi van nederlands/engels, maar wel het beste woord ervoor geloof ik)
<commandoline> zo is het iig wel vertaald in het menu
<CasW> Ja, teksteditor, zo staat het ook op Wikipedia :p
<CasW> Ik ga hier uit van ubuntu i.c.m. de standaard meegeleverde tekst-editor,  maar het is mogelijk om iets soortgelijks te doen met vrijwel iedere  teksteditor en ieder besturingssysteem
<CasW> Iets soortgelijks?
<CasW> Ik zou zeggen ditzelfde
<commandoline> verbeter maar
<CasW> Mooi :D
<commandoline> mijn spelling en zinsbouw is niet geweldig als ik snel moet typen :P
<commandoline> zolang de boodschap maar overkomt mag je het wat mij betreft zo erg herschrijven als je wil
<StefandeVries> zijn* :P
<CasW> Hmm, commandoline gebruikt hier van die zelf-meeschrijf-dingen... (typewith.me, alleen hier nog piratepad.net)
<commandoline> als je de wiki bekijkt
<commandoline> zie je daar dezelfde bestanden omgezet naar een paste.ubuntu.com link
<CasW> Je had ook nog gewoon een link in de logs staan, die werkte ook nog gewoon
<commandoline> geen idee alleen of die up-to-date is
<CasW> Maar ik zit even te bedenken hoe ik dit ga doen
<commandoline> er is een code-plugin voor OO.o dacht ik
<CasW> Ik zal even kijken
<CasW> Ja, hij is er, leuk :)
<Cees> 14:55 <+RawChid> Bij deze is ie gepingd
<Cees> En opgelost, alleen nog afmelden bij Dooitze :)
<CasW> Ik heb het wel weer gehad, ik ga er morgen mee verder :p
<RawChid> Ik voel me geroepen
 * MrChrisDruif roept RawChid ;)
<RawChid> Dag Druifje
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het RawChid?
<RawChid> Dikke prima
<RawChid> En met jou?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-13
<leoquant> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/vacatures  ik dacht dat er teams  waren die wel versterking wensen. of is deze pagina niet meer relevant.
<DooitzedeJong> niet meer relevant
<RawChid> leoquant, die pagina is nu wel raar
<RawChid> Waar moet je naartoe mailen dan...
<leoquant> yeah...
<RawChid> Het idee was om alles via Launchpad te doen. En dat elk team via daar bereikbaar is enzo
<RawChid> Maar een mooi overzicht van teams op de site is niet verkeerd
<RawChid> Met dan links naar de betreffende LP pagina
<leoquant> ja, eens
<Cees> ja, eens :)
<leoquant> het lijkt mij dat er meer bekendheid  en informatie moet komen over/van teams die wel wat extra krachten kunnen gebruiken
<RawChid> Zoiets als dit: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/
<RawChid> leoquant, en dat mensen op die manier makkelijk kunnen zien hoe zij kunnen bijdragen. Heb nog vaak het idee dat dat onduidelijk is.
<leoquant> RawChid, of we maken domweg een thema maand waarin bijv. documentatie centraal staat, met duidelijk informatie via het forum, workshops hier, etc
<leoquant> soms moet je werven, het is niet deftig ik weet het.
<leoquant> de ideale situatie is dat het vanzelf gaat
<leoquant> maar dat is volgens mij niet de oplossing
<RawChid> Eens dat het niet vanzelf gaat.
<RawChid> Maar dan nog mag het wel duidelijk zijn hoe je kunt bijdragen
<leoquant> RawChid, agenda aangepast en de punten geagendeerd dus.
<leoquant> (wat mwanzo betreft)
<leoquant> De hele website moet naast support/supportverwijzingen, ook sterk linken naar bijdragen aan.
<leoquant> het bekende community verhaal.
<RawChid> ic
<leoquant> (imho)
<RawChid> Ik snap wat je bedoelt.
<RawChid> Alleen je agendapunt klinkt anders
<leoquant> verder hoop ik echt dat mwanzo doorgroeit en jij dank voor je evaluatiepunt op de agenda
<RawChid> Jouw punt is om leden binnen mwanzo te laten doorstromen. Dat is iets anders dan mensen aantrekken
<RawChid> imho
<leoquant> ja inderdaad, daarom kwam ik erna met de website opzet
<leoquant> die duidelijker moet linken naar bijdragen
<leoquant> mwanzo is nog te klein om een rol te spelen
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is het mailadres van leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<RawChid> @ubuntu.com
<meetingology> RawChid: Error: "ubuntu.com" is not a valid command.
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Anders ff op LP kiekn
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid youve got mail
<DooitzedeJong> Weet iemand van jullie iets over http verkeer vanaf thuis via een vps openbaar maken?
<StefandeVries> goedeavond
<CasW> Hallo Stefan
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<StefandeVries> Niks gaande?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<RawChid> Hey DooitzedeJong, ik las het net
<RawChid> Goed bezig
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<RawChid> Ik snap je vraag over http en vps trouwens niet
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met HTTP verkeer openbaar maken...
<DooitzedeJong> Het doorsturen naar de vps die het verdeeld
<DooitzedeJong> die het doorstuurt naar clients
<RawChid> Ah, soort broadcasten
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<RawChid> Is dat voor je stream?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> die http
<RawChid> Duidelijk
<leoquant> FOAD, ping
<leoquant> hallo iedereen
<CasW> Hallo leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> welkom leoquant
<leoquant> hoi CasW
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, de pianoboer gister gebeld
<leoquant> de piano komt half mei!
<leoquant> boe...
<StefandeVries> Eindelijk! =)
<DooitzedeJong> Weet jij een oplossing RawChid?
<leoquant> ja maanden weg
<StefandeVries> Alle onderdelen voor onze vleugel zijn gearriveerd, dus de reparatie kan beginnen
<leoquant> succes!
<StefandeVries> Ik zal het m'n vader en oom wensen =)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Verwachte eidndatum: overmorgen :P
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid, hij stuurt enkel de audio door
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, wat ga je doen met die stream? vanuit burgum?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Als ik nou enkel http verkeer door kon sturen was het klaar geweest
<DooitzedeJong> Want de fout zit hem niet in het verkeer maar in vlc
<leoquant> horen "we" jullie dan ofzo?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> en zien
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> maar jij komt toch ook leoquant
<leoquant> ja, voorlopig nog steeds DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<leoquant> helaas ツ
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> alleen mijn vriend, die in de buurt woont, moet nog bericht dat ik langs kom
<DooitzedeJong> oke :P
<leoquant> anders is het te ver voor me
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> maargoe, mooie plannen
<DooitzedeJong> Alleen kan ik niks vinden over broadcasten van http
<DooitzedeJong> lordnoid weet jij daar iets van?
<DooitzedeJong> nah ik denk dat het niet gaat lukken
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> pong!
<leoquant> wat ik kan voor je doen StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> dat stukje dat DooitzedeJong en ik afzonderlijk moeten schrijven, wat stellen we ons daar bij voor?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, jij misschien ingaan op de workshops, en de voortgang en toegankelijk ervan
<leoquant> dooitze misschien burgum?
<leoquant> even kijken
<StefandeVries> klinkt als een plan
<leoquant> misschien kunnen we CasW vragen om een uitgewerkte .pdf te presenteren via het prikbord
<CasW> Als jullie even wachten, morgen kan ik een les klaar hebben
<leoquant> dan wordt er nog even doorgegaan op python
<leoquant> CasW,  alle tijd hoor!
<leoquant> je hoeft helemaal niets
<leoquant> maar het zou kunnen
<leoquant> CasW, zo in een periode van 4 weken zouden 2/3 stukjes geplaatst kunnen worden via het prikbord
<leoquant> alle tijd dus...:)
<CasW> Oké, gelukkig ;)
<leoquant> die van StefandeVries dooitze en als jij wil een derde
<leoquant> dan worden de verhalen dus wat toegespitst en technischer...
<leoquant> brb
<leoquant> draadloos brrr
<CasW> Ik ken iemand, en die heeft zijn vaste PC draadloos, met een extern, niet-volgens-de-specificaties-e WiFi-USB-stick...
<leoquant> kunst is het
<leoquant> ik ga weer eens
<leoquant> doeg!
<UndiFineD> wat is dat usb ham radio ?
<FOAD> Um, pong.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-14
<StefandeVries> goedemoggel weer =)
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> FOAD toet/ping
<StefandeVries> lol =)
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> alles rustig hier, mooi.
<leoquant> back later
<StefandeVries> is goed
<StefandeVries> veel plezier =)
<DooitzedeJong> Er heeft alweer iemand zich opgegeven voor de Ubuntu Jam
<DooitzedeJong> Door Middel Van het mailtje
<DooitzedeJong> misschien is het, RawChid, ook wel een idee voor die in Nijmegen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet even maatschappijleer leren
<DooitzedeJong> Zie het straks wel
<RawChid> Ik heb al twee keer gemail
<RawChid> d naar de lijst
<RawChid> Moet nu weg, later
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<FOAD> Pong/toet.
<StefandeVries> leoquant is er niet meer
<FOAD> Hij is er ook nooit.
<StefandeVries> Ikw eet het, lastig om hem te bereiken..
<StefandeVries> leoquant: het nieuwe klavier zit erin :)
<leoquant> proficiat!
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<StefandeVries> Nu alle snaren opnieuw spannen, de hamers opnieuw 'omvilten', aansluiten op klavier..
<leoquant> gaaf, echt
<leoquant> gilde/ambacht werk
<StefandeVries> Zondag is-ie klaar, als alles goed is. En pluim aan Steinway dat ze dit onder de garantie laten vallen
<leoquant> yep!
<leoquant> ik denk dat je wel laat weten hoe het speelt! ツ
<StefandeVries> Gilde/ambacht..als je samen 80 jaar speelt, groeien die dingen aan je
<leoquant> ik ga eten
<StefandeVries> Zeker =)
<leoquant> zo zo
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<leoquant> tot
<StefandeVries> Eet smakelijk!
<DooitzedeJong> Waarschijnlijk gaat het wel lukken met de stream, door middel van fluendo
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Een videostream van de kamer waarin jullie zitten?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> Leuk!
<DooitzedeJong> Kamer, noem het gerust zaal
<StefandeVries> Dan zal ik zeker even binnenwippen :)
<StefandeVries> Virtueel dan
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Lukt alweer niet grrrr
<DooitzedeJong> De video valt opnieuw weg
<StefandeVries> :(
<StefandeVries> Geen paniek, je hebt nog een paar dagen om het te fixen
<DooitzedeJong> Ik moet een worker maken voor fluemotion maar dat lukt niet
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga waarschijnlijk geen vlc toepassen
<DooitzedeJong> maar fluemotion
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is ook gebruikt bij guadec
<StefandeVries> Als je daar goede ervaringen mee hebt, moet je dat doen
<DooitzedeJong> Nah, het is gewoon supereenvoudig
<DooitzedeJong> vlc die heeft een aantal bugs omdat het een media player is :P
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:8080/ogg-video-audio/
<DooitzedeJong> verkeer
<DooitzedeJong> d
<StefandeVries> unable to open
<StefandeVries> ah
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:8080/ogg-audio-video/
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is mijn eigen pc
<DooitzedeJong> normaal gaat dat signaal via de vpn naar de vps
<StefandeVries> ook die laatste doet het niet
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja
<DooitzedeJong> weer fout
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:8800/ogg-audio-video/
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is een zeer irri piep op 500Hz
<StefandeVries> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Wat ook een voordeel is van fluemotion is dat het Firewire video EN audio ondersteund
<StefandeVries> 440 Hz is A4 dus dit zal iets hoger liggen:P
<StefandeVries> Ja, klopt
<DooitzedeJong> VLC geeft steeds errors :P
<StefandeVries> de webplayer in Firefox werkte voor die laatste prima:p
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> maar verder
<DooitzedeJong> ...
<StefandeVries> niet?
<DooitzedeJong> ik praat maar wat
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> ow;P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga ubuntu studio, ubuntu 10.10 en Mint 10 installeren. tot vanavond
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<DooitzedeJong> goodevening
<CasW> Insgelijks
<DooitzedeJong> Iemand heeft zich weer aangemeld
<leoquant> pff
<leoquant> beta geinst.
<DooitzedeJong> mooi?
<leoquant> weet niet nog
<leoquant> zoeken
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, had ik de cloak nog?
<DooitzedeJong> huh?
<leoquant> ik was aan het rommelen op 11.04 net
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> nu zit ik 10.4
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<leoquant> ik was net niet 3/4 keer ingelogd hier?
<leoquant> in-uit etc?
<DooitzedeJong> geen idee
<leoquant> lolz
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<erkan^> ik weet het niet zeker of zal ik op zaterdagavond aanwezig bij python zijn :S
<MrChrisDruif> Er is natuurlijk ook nog de log achteraf
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-15
<StefandeVries> middag
<StefandeVries> morgen*
<StefandeVries> hoihoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Druk aan het oefenen en arrangeren voor een orgelexamen
<StefandeVries> en met jou, MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Orgelexamen? Doe je conservatorium StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Nee, muziekschool
<StefandeVries> Zang heb ik wel twee jaar aan eht conservatorium mogen doen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga zometeen een open sollicitatie sturen naar Worth IT, aangezien geen van de genoemde vacatures iets voor mij is
<MrChrisDruif> Gaaf
<StefandeVries> Ja, piano en orgel ga ik daar niet doen, liever Technische Informatica =)
<StefandeVries> Al vind ik het zeker leuk om te doen
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, heb een hekel aan TI :P
<MrChrisDruif> Vooral het netwerken
<StefandeVries> ja..
<MrChrisDruif> Heb het zelf gedaan....is niet mijn ding
<StefandeVries> Ik ben te laat begonnen met orgel en piano om naar het conservatorium te kunnen, anders had ik dat gedaan
<StefandeVries> Dat kan
<StefandeVries> Geef mij maar een goede portie assembler
<StefandeVries> of akkoordenleer =)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<StefandeVries> zelf niet muzikaal ingesteld?
<MrChrisDruif> Er zijn zoveel dingen die ik leuk vind, maar niet goed genoeg kan om me geld er mee te verdienen
<StefandeVries> jammer
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben wel muzikaal hoor :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar akkoordenleer is alweer een poos geleden
<MrChrisDruif> Ik speel op het moment bas-klarinet bij me muziekvereniging :)
<MrChrisDruif> En zing tenor bij me koor, ook in het kwartet ervan
<StefandeVries> Klarinet
<StefandeVries> Dat hoor je niet vaak meer
<StefandeVries> Maar wel mooi :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, maar mijnes is opgegroeid ;) Is een van de grotere :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kben ook de enige man op de vereniging die klarinet speelt
<StefandeVries> Ik zing zelf ook in een koor
<StefandeVries> En soms speel ik bij koren piano en elektronisch orgel als hun musici ziek zijn of verhinderd zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Nice :)
<StefandeVries> Ik doe m'n best :)
<StefandeVries> Ondertussen ben ik niks verder gekomen met m'n arrangement..xD
<MrChrisDruif> Welk thema heeft je arrangement? Of ben je een bestaand stuk aan het omzetten naar een andere bezetting?
<StefandeVries> Ik moet een pianostuk omzetten naar een orgelstuk
<StefandeVries> lees: verzin er een leuke pedaallijn bij
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, en dat is lastig? Want dat wou ik net zeggen, toetsen zijn hetzelfde
<MrChrisDruif> Welk stuk ben je aan het omzetten?
<StefandeVries> Een gospelnummer
<StefandeVries> Van piano, naar elektronisch orgel(piano rechterhand, bas linkerhand, drums voeten)
<StefandeVries> en door het hele lied veranderen de registraties naar bijvoorbeeld alleen paino, alleen drums..
<StefandeVries> En die moet ik allemaal arrangeren en inprogrammeren
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<StefandeVries> het is makkelijker dan het klinkt =)
<MrChrisDruif> Gelukkig maar :D
<MrChrisDruif> Welke software gebruik je voor arrangeren?
<StefandeVries> lilypond
<StefandeVries> een soort van markuptaal
<StefandeVries> Levert mooie sheets op
<MrChrisDruif> lilypond, heb ik wel eens van gehoord....was dat gratis?
<MrChrisDruif> Benk vergeten :P
<StefandeVries> ja, open-source zelfs
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb soms onleesbare partij zo ongeveer....maar eens kijken of dat wat is om het te digitaliseren
<StefandeVries> Er zijn goede editors voor, maar ik ben meer van gedit :P
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, er waren GUI's voor...
<JanC> lilypond is TeX, dacht ik?
<StefandeVries> ja, een uitbreiding op teX
<StefandeVries> En het levert zoals gezegd práchtige bladmuziek op
<JanC> een vriend van me gebruikt het ook
<JanC> is muziekleraar klassieke gitaar en zo
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome...maar eens uitzoeken :P
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien mooie tutorial schrijven als die nog niet bestaat op ubuntu :P
<StefandeVries> Ga ik wellicht binnenkort doen ja
<JanC> in het Engels zullen die er wel zijn zeker
<StefandeVries> Ja, zonder meer
<JanC> er is ook ergens een collectie public domain (oude) bladmuziek in lilypond, dacht ik
<StefandeVries> Lilypond wiki heeft een goede tutorial
<JanC> daar werkte hij ook aan mee
<StefandeVries> JanC: klopt, ik ga er binnekort een opus van Lack aan toevoegen
<JanC> en ik dacht dat er ook een GUI voor lilypond is?
<StefandeVries> Klopt, maar ik doe het lieer in gedit
<JanC> meerdere zelfs, zie ik; rosegarden en zo
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: dit > http://pastebin.com/2TNbpY1Q
<StefandeVries> levert dit op..
<StefandeVries> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/mainsimple.pdf
<StefandeVries> Vergeef me het genre
<StefandeVries> En dit is nog een tiende van wat Lilypond allemaal kan
<StefandeVries> JanC; die editors hebben vaak het nadeel dat ze bloated en verwarrend zijn. Daarom gebruik ik gedit; als je voor jezelf een goede opmaak van het bronbestand aanhoudt, is het heel overzichtelijk
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Dan moet je wel even weten welke opmaak wat betekent
<StefandeVries> Klopt, maar daar ben je zo uit als je een goede tutorial vindt; ik raad die van Lilypond zelf aan(wiki)
<StefandeVries> Ik laat even de hond uit
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: als je ooit hulp nodg hebt..=)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, ik zal zeker aan je denken :)
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> Hai StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> =)
<StefandeVries> maat 75 van 100..
<StefandeVries> 102*
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, die 2 doen het em ook niet meer natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> daar frut ik welw at in :P
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Over het algemeen heb je een bepaalde lijn in de muziek, die kan je redelijk doorzetten lijkt me
<StefandeVries> leuk akkoord rechts met de grondtoon daarvan in de voeten. niet moeilijk doen:P
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> en ik ook wel blij mee
<StefandeVries> arrangeren in plaats van componeren
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me ook wel een keer leuk, componeren :P
<MrChrisDruif> :P=:)
<StefandeVries> Mij ook
<StefandeVries> Lees: improviseren en het live naar bladmuziek omzetten door software:P
<RawChid> Componeren, daar gaat de nieuwe manier van software ontwikkelen ook heen
<RawChid> Zeggen ze
<StefandeVries> Hoe is het met je keyboard, RawChid?
<RawChid> Haha, die staat stof te vergaren :x
<RawChid> Misschien vanavond weer ff pingelen
<RawChid> Heb nu een simpel boekje gekocht
<RawChid> Kwam ik tegen bij de slegter
<StefandeVries> Leuk boekje, op het eerste gezicht?
<RawChid> Ja, ik weet de naam ff niet. Iets van piano
<RawChid> Elke pagina is een stap verder. En het begint met hoe je je hand moet neerleggen enzo
<RawChid> Dus de echte basics
<RawChid> Ik kan al een stukje fur elise, alleen kom ik soms een beetje met mn vingers in de knoop
<RawChid> EN het klinkt voor geen meter natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> Alfred's pianomethode, toevallig?
<StefandeVries> Die heb ik namelijk:P
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: moet toch mogelijk zijn? Pressure pads zodat hij dynamiek ook bij houdt en verder de noten registreren?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik bedoelde echt een stuk componeren voor een orkest (bij voorkeur voor Harmonie (omdat ik een harmonie man ben :P)
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: wat houdt de dynamiek bij? volg je even niet:P
<JanC> pianomuziek -> MIDI lukt nog wel
<MrChrisDruif> Dynamiek: (de)cresendo's etc ;)
<JanC> een orkest -> MIDI lukt nog niet echt automatisch vziw
<JanC> (MIDI of een andere notatie die de computer begrijpt)
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ikw eet denk ik wel wat dynamiek is..denk je niet?:P
<StefandeVries> Alleen die pressurepads? Huh? :P
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik weet het niet. Maar het is een simpel niet te dik boekje (hard cover)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat hij voelt hoeveel druk je gebruikt
<RawChid> En hij was ene paar euro
<MrChrisDruif> Als in een echte piano met hamertjes etc?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: dan is het niet die ik heb
<MrChrisDruif> Daarmee maakt het uit hoeveel druk je gebruikt
<RawChid> Ik zit nu niet thuis, anders had ik ff gekeken :
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: dat heeft het elektronische orgel standaard, ofc. Al kan je het volume ook regelen met het rechter zwelpedaal
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, ben jij ook al een pianist?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, maar wel een muzikant die weet van hoe en wat :)
<RawChid> Ah, wat speel je dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Bas-klarinet :)
<RawChid> Mwanzo wordt gedomineerd door musici :P
<StefandeVries> Dat hoor je echt niet vaak meer, klarinet..:P
<RawChid> Lek
<RawChid> Leuk*
<RawChid> Een docent vamme deed dat ook
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Indeed :D
<RawChid> Maar hij deed ook aan body building. Ik keek echt raar op dat zo'n vent klarinet speelt (no offense)
<MrChrisDruif> None taken :)
<MrChrisDruif> Klarinet mannen zijn gewoon facking awesome :P
<RawChid> Haha
<StefandeVries> Dus we hebben nu al een houtblazer, twee pianisten, twee keyboardisten..gaat goed:P
<JanC> zolang die niet gaat spuiten is body building / power training misschien zelfs een voordeel
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: En vergeet zingen niet ;)
<StefandeVries> O ja xD
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als ik zingen kan ik niet blazen natuurlijk ;)
<StefandeVries> En dat voor degene die jaren les heeft gehad
 * StefandeVries schaamt zich even diep
<StefandeVries> basgitaar en drums kan ik m'n orgel laten doen, dus we hebben alles voor de MwanzoBand
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :D
<MrChrisDruif> Wanneer gaan we touren? :P
<StefandeVries> Kan je morgen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Waar?
<JanC> je kan altijd Sita uitnodigen ook als je iemand wil die zingt  ;-)
<RawChid> Gaan we dan open concerten geven waar iedereen mag bijdragen aan de muziek?
<StefandeVries> Sita? JanC, met alle respect, daar sta ik ver boven:P
<MrChrisDruif> Sita? Dé Sita die bekend is in Nederland?
<StefandeVries> Ja, RawChid
<StefandeVries> Jammen
<RawChid> Ssht, straks hoort ze het
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: ja, ze zit in -nl-offtopic en zo
<JanC> StefandeVries: niet snobbistisch doen  ;)
<JanC> dat past niet echt bij Ubuntu & Mwanzo
<MrChrisDruif> Deze Sita? http://wipneusenpim.nl/wp-content/Ga-voor-gezond-Sita.jpg
<JanC> ja
<RawChid> Ja, die van K-otic
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, wist niet dat die op Ubuntu zat :) *Voel me bijna trots*
<JanC> ze gebruikt momenteel Jollycloud dacht ik, maar da's ook een Ubuntu-afgeleide
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Snobbistisch? Realistisch..
<StefandeVries> maar wanneer gaan we op tournee?
<MrChrisDruif> Deze zomer?
<MrChrisDruif> Ieder weekend in de zomervakantie?
<StefandeVries> lijkt goed
<MrChrisDruif> Maar waar allemaal?
<RawChid> Hey, morgen gaan we JAM-en he
<RawChid> Komen jullie ook?
<RawChid> Heb net alvast wat computers klaar gezet
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan denk ik niet
<RawChid> Er staat nu Windows op...
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig
<MrChrisDruif> Jammer
<RawChid> Aan ons de eer om Natty erop te zetten morgen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik krijg binnenkort me P4 pc'tje terug :D
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik Ubuntu Server erop zetten :D
<RawChid> Dit zijn ook P4's trouwens
<MrChrisDruif> Naise
<RawChid> Ben benieuwd hoe Unity daar op draait
<MrChrisDruif> Afhankelijk van de GPU toch?
<RawChid> Hehe,
<RawChid> heb nu in 2 minuten die iso binnen
<RawChid> IN de tussentijd heb ik natty gedownload
<RawChid> 9.8 MB/s \o/
<StefandeVries> Eindelijk, klaar! :)
<StefandeVries> Arrangement af. Ik doe een rondje
<MrChrisDruif> Congratz StefandeVries & RawChid
<RawChid> Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Waar kan ik die ophalen StefandeVries?
<RawChid> Je kunt van mij een biertje krijgen in -nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Nergens
<StefandeVries> Copyright en zo..
<RawChid> Je moet er zelf om vragen
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Dat rondje ;)
<RawChid> Anders kost het teveel moeite voor mij
<RawChid> MIsschien kan Druifje laten zien hoe het moet
<MrChrisDruif> Net gedaan Raw
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hallo StefandeVries
<RawChid> Pff, het branden duurt veel langer dan downloaden :(
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet ook langzaam branden
<StefandeVries> of usb-stick
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je wel de md5sum gecheckt voor branden? (Ga uit van wel)
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> Branden duurt 4 minuten :P
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<leoquant> laptop op orde
<leoquant> switch even
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao ciao
<hannie> FOAD, hi. Ik zie dat er geen log van Python-les 9 op de wiki staat.
<hannie> Heb jij die soms?
<FOAD> Dag hannie.  Nee, ik ben bang dat ik hem niet zelf gelogd heb.
<hannie> Helaas. Ik wilde er net aan beginnen.
<FOAD> commandoline is net weg.
<leoquant> ik zal de log opzoeken
<hannie> ja, en leoquant  en stefan ook
<FOAD> Ik wilde vanavond ook nog een paar uurtjes blokken.
<FOAD> Maar het wordt lastig zonder log.
<hannie> ah, leoquant  je bent er wel
<FOAD> Red ons, leoquant.
<FOAD> leoquant: ook nog pong/toet.
<hannie> leoquant, die van 9-4 dus (ik dacht les 9)
<leoquant> ze staan er
<hannie> merci
<leoquant> niet gecorrigeerd naar cet
<hannie> ok, ik kijk toch niet naar de tijd
<FOAD> Deze keer zien we dat over het hoofd, leo.
<leoquant> FOAD, dankbaar
<leoquant> ik kan volgende week niet FOAD
<leoquant> op zatedag
<FOAD> Jammer.
<leoquant> vakantie
<leoquant> ga jij door?
<FOAD> Lekker. :)
<leoquant> met cugel?
<FOAD> Um, ik ben toch niet de baas van de cursus?
<leoquant> of verzetten we de handel
<leoquant> niemand is dat
<FOAD> Nou ja, ik ben er gewoon denk ik.
<leoquant> dus dan laat ik de cursus staan?
<hannie> Hebben jullie het over de les van morgen?
<FOAD> Ik denk het.
<leoquant> nee volgende weekend
<hannie> Dan ben ik er wel. De week daarop is het Pasen, dus die kan je beter laten vervallen.
<FOAD> Ik bedoel, volgende week, denk ik. :P
<FOAD> Waarom, is er een wilde Paasviering?
<hannie> ok, duidelijk
<leoquant> FOAD, je zou met mij een irc vervolg cursus geven
<leoquant> lolz
<FOAD> Ja, maar ik denk dat we die eerst wat concreter moeten maken. :)
<leoquant> de 23 ste
<FOAD> Zaterdag is het niet Pasen, trouwens.
<leoquant> nogmaals ga jij alleen door
<leoquant> of verzetten we de cursus?
<FOAD> Dan verzetten we, ik wist niet eens dat we al een datum hadden.
<hannie> Nee, maar het weekend van Pasen
<leoquant> naar 27 april?
<FOAD> Ok.
<FOAD> Wacht, 27 april is geen zaterdag.
<leoquant> nou......daar gaan we weer
<leoquant> regelen...
<FOAD> Da's een woensdag.
<leoquant> nee zaterdagen zijn behoorlijk bezet
<leoquant> daarom de wo
<FOAD> Oké.
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCvervolgcursus#preview
<hannie> CasW, hi. Ik wilde iets vragen over galgje. Kan dat?
<CasW> Natuurlijk
<hannie> self._woord. Is die uderscore wil.lekeurig of betekent het iets specifieks?
<CasW> Wacht even, heb je even een linkje naar de code?
<hannie> ja, moment
<leoquant> FOAD,: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/calendar
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591810/
<FOAD> Mooi, leo.
<hannie> CasW, regel 13
<CasW> Ja, oké, daarboven staat de uitleg
<leoquant> jij geeft de les feitelijk, ik knik en mompel bevestigend ok?
<hannie> maar kan je i.p.v. _ elk ander teken kiezen?
<leoquant> we hebben nog overleg
<leoquant> (hopelijk)
<CasW> Ja, het doet niets in de code zegmaar dacht ik
<hannie> Dat wilde ik graag weten. Het is dus gewoon ter onderscheiding van woord
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> Ik dacht het wel
<hannie> bedankt
<CasW> Maar dit soort dingen kan je beter aan commandoline vragen, die weet dit soort dingen een stuk beter
<RawChid> Volgens mij is dat de manier om private variabele aan te geven. Maar is het meer een conventie, dan dat het daadwerkelijk iets doet..
<CasW> Ja, wat RawChid zegt ja
<hannie> RawChid, zoiets vermoedde ik al. een conventie
<hannie> maar toch goed te weten dat het oom iets anders mag zijn
<hannie> *ook
<RawChid> hannie, ik zie dat ik in mijn Pythoncode __private_variabele heb gebruikt
<RawChid> Ik gok dat __ dan de conventie is
<hannie> ok
<kiwinote> _ wordt vooral gebruikt om aan te geven dat de variabele alleen bedoeld is om binnen je Class() te gebruiken
<hannie> Kijk, ik ,krijg steeds meer nuttige informatie van jullie ;)
<RawChid> kiwinote, dat is toch private?
<RawChid> Wel duidelijk dat je het erbij zegt
<hannie> of lokaal?
<CasW> Maar het doet niets in de code dacht ik
<CasW> (even testen)
<kiwinote> gedeeltelijk, maar het is niet bindend, je kan nog steeds gewoon aanroepen van buiten je Class
<hannie> lokaal tegenover globaal. Is private hetzelfde als lokaal?
<RawChid> Euh, lokaal is binnen je functie hannie ?
<hannie> of binnen de class toch
<RawChid> Ik kan wel een beetje Python programmeren, maar het jargon waag ik me ff niet aan
<hannie> Mijn kennis over variabelen is wat roestig. Moet het nodig oppoetsen.
<CasW> Ik dacht dat lokaal specifiek op het element slaat, en globaal zegmaar voor alle elementen in die class
<hannie> RawChid, volgens mij zijn dit soort termen niet alleen voor Python bedoeld.
<RawChid> Klopt, maar de nuance kan nogal verschillen
<RawChid> Globaal is overal toegankelijk meestal. En lokaal is denk ik alleen binnen je functie. (In Java hebben we daar andere termen voor)
<hannie> zoals?
<CasW> Ohja, dat kan ook
<CasW> Lokaal trouwens niet alleen binnen functie, maar kan ook binnen een loop zijn
<CasW> (in Java tenminste dacht ik)
<RawChid> In Java maak je het public static
<CasW> Nee, da's iets anders
<CasW> static is dat het al geset kan worden voordat het object gemaakt is
<hannie> over jargon gesproken
<CasW> public is dat je het op kan vragen van buiten het object
<RawChid> Voor static hoef je de class niet te instantieren. Dus voor mij is dat vergelijkbaar met global
<RawChid> Maar laten we hier verder niet op ingaan
<CasW> (Da's het kleine beetje wat ik ervan ken, dit soort 'jargon' :p En private, weinig meer)
<CasW> En nee, dat is niet vergelijkbaar met globaal
<hannie> ok, thanks voor uitleg
<hannie> Tot ziens allemaal
<RawChid> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/423379/global-variables-in-python
<CasW> Oké, eigenlijk zou ik dat soort dingen nog eens goed moeten gaan leren. Naah!
<StefandeVries> goedeavond, bijna dan
<DooitzedeJong> Het streamen lukt bijna
<commandoline> hoi, is vragen stellen bij #ubuntu-nl-klas nog altijd in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, eigenlijk?
<JanC> vziw wel
<commandoline> ok, dan houd ik dat morgen aan...
<leoquant> commandoline, ja
<commandoline> leoquant: ok
<leoquant> commandoline, volgende week za 23 april is vrijgekomen
<leoquant> die cursus irc etc. is verplaatst naar wo 27 april
<leoquant> (omdat weg ben/op vakantie ben dat weekend)
<commandoline> ok, dan gaat python gewoon door, lijkt me. :)
<leoquant> daarom meld ik het even
<commandoline> bedankt
<commandoline> dat wordt dan ook één van de laatste lessen, trouwens.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> het is een mooie/fraaie reeks geworden
<leoquant> the backbone van alle workshops
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> Ik ga ervandoor, heb zo een optreden...
<commandoline> doei
<RawChid> leoquant:
<leoquant> ja?
<RawChid> Komende Pythoncursus is toch de 10e keer
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Op het forum zei je negende
<RawChid> ;)
<leoquant> ja 1 keer 10 de 1 keer negende lol
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> (ik heb per ongeluk twee topics aangemaakt)
<leoquant> succes morgen RawChid
<leoquant> foto's maken? :P
<RawChid> Ja zeker!
<RawChid> Ronnie neemt een cam mee
<leoquant> top
<RawChid> Bij deze de herinnering dat je em niet vergeet Ronnie :P
<Ronnie> RawChid: camera ligt helaas niet thuis kom ik net achter :(
<Ronnie> heeft iemand anders er een?
<RawChid> Aj
<RawChid> Ik had er vandaag bijna 1 gekocht
<RawChid> Moet er nog een nachtje over slapen
<RawChid> Misschien haal ik em morgenochtend
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Zal Thomas wel ff mailen
<leoquant> ik haal fry morgen niet denk ik
<RawChid> Jammer
<leoquant> bekaf
<leoquant> we zien wel
<RawChid> Hopelijk kun je anders digitaal meegenieten
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> brb
<Ronnie> ik heb er zin in morgen!
<CasW> Jaah! :D
<Ronnie> CasW: Nijmegen of Bergum?
<StefandeVries> Ik zal een livestream met veel interesse volgen
<CasW> Bergum
<Ronnie> oke, ik zit aan de andere kant van NL
<RawChid> Ik heb er nu al zin in! :P
<StefandeVries> RawChid: jij gaat naar Nijmegen hè?
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik zal kijken of ik ook wat vroeger kan komen
<Ronnie> er was draadloos internet toch?
<RawChid> Euh, nee
<RawChid> Bedraad
<CasW> Weet iemand of wij wel draadloos hebben?
<RawChid> Er is wel draadloos, maar dat is vrij goed afgeschermd
<CasW> Moah, moet te kraken zijn :p
<StefandeVries> Allemaal een deel van de mogelijke keys bruteforcen:p
<CasW> Daarom]
<RawChid> Iets met mac-adres + versleuteld + ondertekend certificaat nodig + VPN voor als je iets nuttigs wilt kunnen
<RawChid> Ik denkdat we betere dingen te doen hebben
<CasW> Was die sleutel voor ondertekende certificaten niet al gekraakt?
<Gotiniens> mac is nog wel te spoofen, als er client aanwezig zijn die er wel op mogen
<RawChid> CasW, wat ik met ondertekend bedoel was dat het cert. door een bepaalde partij ondertekend moet zijn
<RawChid> Misschien bedoel jij dat een sleutel van een bekende partij was gekraakt?
<CasW> Ik weet niet genoeg van dat soort zaken om er iets zinnigs over te zeggen :p
<RawChid> Ah, doe dat dan ook niet :P
<Ronnie> ik kan misschien wel een draadloos router meenemen
<Ronnie> anders hebben we flink wat kabels nodig
<RawChid> Hebben we
<RawChid> Maar je mag het wel meenemen
<RawChid> Kunnen we altijd nog zien
<CasW> Hmm, wij moeten zelf de kabels meenemen...
<RawChid> Wij hebben geluk met de locatie
<RawChid> Bedrijf waar ik werk is zo lief dat we dingen mogen gebruiken
<hajour> hi all
<RawChid> Ook een paar P4's die we morgen kunnen misbruiken
<RawChid> Dag hajour
<StefandeVries> hoi hajour
<hajour> we gaan er morgen naar burgum?
<hajour> wie bedoel ik
<CasW> Ik
<hajour> ik ook samen met UndiFineD
<RawChid> Ronnie en ik zitten in Nijmegen
<CasW> Gezellig
<StefandeVries> Ik zit in Heerlen. Ook leuk.
<hajour> jongste kids komen ook mee
<RawChid> Is daar ook een Jam? :P
<hajour> 10 en 11 zijn  die
<RawChid> Kun je lekker Edubuntu doen? :P
<CasW> QHangman :D
<hajour> jongste zei ik wil ook ik heb ook al een nick name by ubuntu
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ja, SoloJam met een orgel:p
<CasW> Een nick name by ubuntu?
<CasW> :D
<hajour> ja vanessaatje is haar nick
<CasW> Waar dat dan?
<hajour> by lubuntu waar ik een tijdje veel was
<CasW> IRC?
<hajour> ja
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> :P Leuk
<hajour> yep ze was elke keer alles aan het vertalen met google translate
<hajour> wijsneusje is het
<CasW> Haha! Een echte hardcore-ubuntero :p
<hajour> haha ja
<hajour> ze was beledigd dat ze niet mocht komen vanwege haar leeftijd.dus hebben we met veel moeite toen voor elkaar gekregen dat ze mocht komen onder begeleiding van 1 van ons
<CasW> Ze mocht niet komen? Van wie niet?
<hajour> je moet 13 zijn officieel om op irc te komen
<CasW> Ooh zo, oké
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik heb nu 4 LAN kabels, 1 Router, en een verdeeldoos (6 plaatsen) en drinken mee
<hajour> en ze is net in december 10 geworden
<RawChid> Nice Ronnie!
<Ronnie> nu maar hopen dat ik mijn laptop niet vergeet
<hajour> lol Ronnie
<RawChid> wij hebben wel een hele zooi LAN-kabels liggen
<Ronnie> mooi
<hajour> hoe kan je nu je laptop vergeten? XD
<RawChid> En switchen, stroom ed
<Ronnie> ik hoop dat de router gaat lukken, dat scheel een hoop gedoe met aansluitingen
<RawChid> Als je je laptop maar niet vergeet!
<Ronnie> die gaat bijna altijd met me mee. voel me 'naakt' als ik die niet bij heb
<RawChid> Morgen ook ff de beamer testen
<RawChid> MIsschien kunnen we daar nog wat mee
<Ronnie> owja, important
<RawChid> Als ik weet waar die ligt :P
<Ronnie> ik zit te denken hoe we simultaan aan het thema kunnen werken
<Ronnie> en deze gemakkelijk testen
<Ronnie> ik heb SMF op mijn laptop staan, dus zou ik naar een andere map (op een andere laptop?) kunnen linken en deze dan live testen?
<RawChid> Ik kan em ook steeds pushen naar mn site
<Ronnie> dan hoeft ook niet iedereen die aan het thema werkt een server op te zetten
<Ronnie> ja, maar pushen bij elke wijziging kan erg veel tijd kosten
<RawChid> Op het moment heb ik 2 thema's installed. 1 hoofd, en die van mij. Als je met andere user inlogt krijg je ander thema
<Ronnie> we zitten op een lokaal netwerk, dus kunnen allen de SMF site van mij zien
<RawChid> ff kijken hoe lang het pushen nu duurt
<RawChid> Volgens mij valt dat wel mee
<RawChid> Ik heb nu een rsync
<Ronnie> ja, maar het is elke keer een handeling
<Ronnie> kunnen we niet mijn map 'shared' maken?
<RawChid> Nu staat de cronjob op een uur
<Ronnie> en dan met gedit + ssh ofzo, die map bewerken?
<RawChid> Ja, zoiets zou ook kunnen
<RawChid> Maar dat wil je toch niet
<RawChid> Juist Bazaar wil je als je met meerdere mensen tegelijk werkt
<Ronnie> ik kan ook meerdere mappen aanmaken, en ieder een map geven
<Ronnie> of kan ik een symlink maken naar een andere computer?
<RawChid> Ik snap niet goed wat je bedoelt
<RawChid> Maar daar kunnen we het morgen wel over hebben :)
<Ronnie> zodat er een symlink in de map themes staat, die verwijst naar een map op een computer van iemand anders?
<RawChid> Waarom wil je niet gewoon Bazaar gebruiken ?
<RawChid> Oh wacht, ik snap het al
<Ronnie> dan moet je elke keer commiten en pushen
<RawChid> Je wilt voorkomen dat iemand een hele omgeving moet opzetten
<Ronnie> niet echt handig tijdens develpen ;)
<Ronnie> yup
<RawChid> Maar dan zit je wel dat je handmatig moet gaan mergen
<Ronnie> mergen?
<StefandeVries> samenvoegen
<RawChid> Je werkt toch met meerdere mensen aan hetzelfde stukje code?
<Ronnie> ja, maar ieder zal een aparte pagina ofzo doen, denk niet dat dat een groot probleem is
<RawChid> Mwa, we zien wel
<Ronnie> leoquant: heb jij een 64bit enigmail versie?
<Felix__> hoi
<Ronnie> hoi Felix__
<Felix__> hoi
<leoquant> Ronnie, ook
<leoquant> maar gebruik nu de 32 bit
<Ronnie> leoquant: via de standaard add-on manier kan ik geen 64-bit installeren
<Felix__> aan 32 bits heb ik niet zoveel ..
<Ronnie> Felix__: nieuw hier?
<leoquant> wat raar Ronnie
<Felix__> ja
<Ronnie> ja, dus ik moet er ergens een handmatig vinden. dat probleem had ik ook al met agenda addon
<Ronnie> Felix__: als je een vraag hebt, gewoon stellen. Maar je mag ook gerust hier op de achtergrond meeluisteren als je wil
<leoquant> hier dus hp
<leoquant> ツ
<hp> :P
<Ronnie> ook welkom hp
<Felix__> ok
<Felix__> wat is dit voor een kanaal ?
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<CasW> Het kanaal van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, voor mensen die 'iets voor ubuntu willen betekenen'
<CasW> Hé, sluit mooi aan :p
<Ronnie> Dus, wil je iets voor ubuntu terug doen, maakt niet uit wat. Wij helpen je de weg te vinden
<Felix__> ligt eraan waar de vraag naar is
<Ronnie> Felix__: overal is vraag naar, je moet doen wat je zelf leuk vind.
<Ronnie> Je kunt ook even aan alle verschillende gebieden snuffelen als je dat wil
<Felix__> je moet weer een accountje aanmaken ...
<Ronnie> Bij de meeste dingen heb je helemaal geen account nodig behalve een Launchpad account
<Ronnie> en eventueel een wiki account, om wat pagina's te bewerken
<Ronnie> met beide accounts, kun je volgens mij op alle gebieden meewerken
<Felix__> mwhah, zal eest wel eens bij dat apeldoornse clubje gaan kijken een keertje ofzo
<Felix__> als er tijd over is ...
<Ronnie> tijd is er nooit over... je kunt tijd vrijhouden voor dingen die je graag doet
<Felix__> klopt ..
<Felix__> maar zit veel in London
<Felix__> en daarnaast in Lelystad
<Felix__> en her en der in den landen ..
<Ronnie> zolang je maar over een laptop/computer beschikt, met eventueel een internetverbinding kun je gewoon vooruit
<Ronnie> er zijn maar zelden evenementen waarbij je fysiek aanwezig kunt zijn
<Ronnie> Felix__: hang hier rustig maar een tijdje rond. We horren vanzelf wel wanneer je zover bent
<Felix__> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-16
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen! mensen al onderweg naar Burgum en Nijmegen? of al aangekomen? :)
<DooitzedeJong> Nee
<DooitzedeJong> De streaming gaat gewoon door
<StefandeVries> Mooi. De link krijgen we later nog wel, neem ik aan
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hallo
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, helaas kom ik niet...:/
<DooitzedeJong> De streaming gaat gewoon door
<DooitzedeJong> oh jammer
<DooitzedeJong> je kan de streaming volgen
<leoquant> ik had graag gekomen, maar veel plezier daar!
<StefandeVries> Dat doe ik ook, leoquant. voel je je toch 'verbonden' :)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, en StefandeVries wat moet ik doen?
<StefandeVries> De stream af en toe eens bekijken, als je het verloop van de Jam wilt volgen
<leoquant> wat tik in mijn vlc player?
<leoquant> dat bedoel ik
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong, is de link al beschikbaar?
<DooitzedeJong> niets
<DooitzedeJong> http://livestre.am/IcEh
<StefandeVries> Oh, via Twitter, die link
<StefandeVries> Stom, zie hem net staan
<leoquant> ah!
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> daar gaan we
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga nu inpakken tot straks
<StefandeVries> Tot straks
<StefandeVries> Minder dan een uur until showdown:P
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> tot straks, er wordt nu niet gestreamd uiteraard
<leoquant> het inpakken wellicht
<StefandeVries> Kan ook interessant zijn =)
<leoquant> nuh ツ
<RawChid> Yoo!
<RawChid> ff naar locatie toe, tot straks
<RawChid> ZO, de koffie pruttelt
<DooitzedeJong> En we zijn klaar
<DooitzedeJong> De stream is begonnen
<DooitzedeJong> http://livestre.am/IcEh
<DooitzedeJong> leoqunat
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong !
<leoquant> leuk moment!
<Ronnie> de webcam staat scheef :P
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<Ronnie> beter nu
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, is krijg het niet lopend via vlc
<leoquant> moment
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Het moet geopend worden in firefox
<leoquant> joo!
<leoquant> veel plafond DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> iets zakken
<leoquant> prima zo
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, perfect
<leoquant> recht/strak/geluid is goed
<leoquant> ja kan ik
<leoquant> ik hoor jullie goed
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, het valt wel weg nu
<leoquant> nu weer oki!
<Ronnie> hoe gaat het in friesland?
<DooitzedeJong_la> goed
<leoquant> Ronnie, volgens mij goed
<DooitzedeJong_la> We zijn al met 4 mensen :P
<DooitzedeJong_la> De rest had wat vertraging
<DooitzedeJong_la> http://livestre.am/IcEh
<DooitzedeJong_la> Dat is de stream
<RawChid> Heey
<DooitzedeJong_la> heey RAwchid
<RawChid> WIj zitten hier nu met 9 man
<leoquant> RawChid, hebben jullie stream?
<leoquant> 9 man!
<RawChid> Neen
<Ronnie> nope
<RawChid> Wij hebben een beamer
<leoquant> \o/
<DooitzedeJong_la> Wij ook :P
<DooitzedeJong> Dit is mijn pc
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ==> http://livestre.am/IcEh  jam burgum
<Rachelle> hoi iedereen
<leoquant> hallo Rachelle
<Ronnie> hoi Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle en de rest
<leoquant> Rachelle, zit jij bij een jam in burgum/nijmegen?
<RawChid> Jups
<Ronnie> Rachelle: is mijn buurvrouw op dit moment
<leoquant> fun
<DooitzedeJong_la> leuk!
<DooitzedeJong_la> :P
<Ronnie> leoquant: ben jij nu ook in bergum?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmmm.....upload speed is niet echt geweldig?
<leoquant> Ronnie, nee ik ben thuis :/
<Ronnie> oh, jammer
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, bij vlagen niet zo best
<leoquant> Ronnie, ja, te moe. helaas...
<leoquant> Chau, hallo
<Rachelle> hoi Chau
<Chau> hallo
<leoquant> ah chaukar van het forum oa...:)
<Chau> Ronnie werk eens door
<Rachelle> lol
<leoquant> \o/ fun fun
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Bij vlagen doet hij het zeker wel ;)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, lol
<MrChrisDruif> Meh, als je het wil volgen niet echt lol
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...een refresh van de pagina hielp....ik was naar een plaatje aan het kijken zonder geluid....eigenlijk dus gewoon een foto :P
<MrChrisDruif> ZWAAI EENS ALLEMAAL :D
<MrChrisDruif> Zet IRC op het scherm :P
<MrChrisDruif> Of is dat de andere jam?
<MrChrisDruif> +1
<MrChrisDruif> Naise jongens
<DooitzedeJong_la> Ubuntu Jam in Burgum
<DooitzedeJong_la> die stream
<DooitzedeJong_la> De mevrouw is de "koster"
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<leoquant> dag mevrouw!
<MrChrisDruif> Zitten jullie in een kerk?
<Chau> wat zijn ze in Burgum aan het doen? Zit hier in Nijmegen Ubuntu Jam
<CasW> http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<leoquant> ook een jam Chau
<leoquant> in burgum
<CasW> Oké, het backuppen duurt nog 20 minuten, daarna pak ik denk ik de eerste bus
<CasW> (En dan duurt het dus nog anderhalf tot twee uur)
<leoquant> CasW, je moet nog naar de locatie?
<CasW> Ja
<leoquant> ik hoorde dat er gen bel ofzo is
<leoquant> e
<leoquant> CasW, misschien via een mobieltje contacten?
<CasW> Kan, ja (ik ga naar Bergum, dat weet je? :p)
<leoquant> RawChid, hoe zit het met bezoekers ook alweer?
<leoquant> lolz
<leoquant> error hier :P
<RawChid> We gaan zo wat verschillende dingen oppakken
<RawChid> Ronnie pakt forumthema
<MrChrisDruif> Goedemiddag meneer
<CasW> Nog vijf minuutjes...
<CasW> Hmm, de eerste bus gaat pas om 12:49
<CasW> *59
<CasW> En dan rijd ik (enorm) om
<CasW> Ik pak dus om 13:20 de bus
<CasW> En dan ben ik er volgens 9292ov om 14:47
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag
<leoquant> hi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> net een nieuw toetsenbord gekocht =)
<leoquant> drukte hier
<StefandeVries> Druk?
<leoquant> welke StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Een..*pakt de doos*
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries
<DooitzedeJong> http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan/
<StefandeVries> Medion Erazer X81005
<DooitzedeJong> De livestream
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Achtergrondverlichting in dire kleuren, dimbaar, sneltoetsen, alles erop ene raan
<StefandeVries> Dank je, DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> ik ga een slaap maken
<leoquant> tot vanmiddag
<StefandeVries> tot vanmiddag
<StefandeVries> Ah ja, daar zitten jullie, DooitzedeJong :)
<DooitzedeJong_la> JA
<DooitzedeJong_la>  op het eiland
<StefandeVries> Ja, wie zijn er allemaal?
<DooitzedeJong_la> Een vriend van mij
<StefandeVries> Die naast je zit?
<DooitzedeJong_la> sense
<DooitzedeJong_la> en Ynze Ritsma
<DooitzedeJong_la> is Ynze Ritsma
<StefandeVries> Er wordt Fries gesproken, soms dan
<StefandeVries> Leuk zo :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat zit je nou te vertellen over Windows DooitzedeJong_la?
<DooitzedeJong_la> Over wubi
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ook aan het volgen? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, maar moet zo weer gaan....vader komt langs om lamp en nog wat dingen op te hangen :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe....als ik nu zou vertrekken zou ik er pas 17:51 zijn :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wie zet daar z'n Skype aan? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Gaat het zelfs nog druk worden :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour! :D:D
<StefandeVries1> MrChrisDruif: waar zie jij hajour? :P
<StefandeVries1> ow..bij de jam
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :P
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong_la, of iemand anders aanwezig: doe ff de groetjes aan hajour :D
<DooitzedeJong_la> Hajour: Valt me tegen dat je er niet bent
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, werd pas om 10-11 uur wakker....en als ik net ging dan zou ik er pas 17:51 zijn :P
<DooitzedeJong_la> Dan heb je nog de tijd tot 10 uur :P
<MrChrisDruif> 10 uur?
<MrChrisDruif> En wat zei ze net over mij?
<DooitzedeJong_la> Smoesjes zei ze
<MrChrisDruif> Wat? Was geen smoesje hoor hajour :P Ik heb pas om 12 uur ontbeten :D
<CasW> Hoe moet ik van het zwembad lopen om bij de Jam te komen?
<DooitzedeJong_la> ja
<DooitzedeJong_la> Je herkent het gebouw aan het Ubuntju Spandoek
<CasW> Maar hoe moet ik lopen?
<CasW> Ik neem aan dat het zwembad bij het sportcomplex in zit?
<DooitzedeJong_la> Weet ik niet
<MrChrisDruif> Kga toch niet komen :P Kben net uitgenodigd om samen met een vriendin naar een concert te gaan...gratis :P
<CasW> Oké, ik kan hem wel vinden
<CasW> Welk concert?
<MrChrisDruif> Maiden United
<CasW> Ken ik niet :p
<MrChrisDruif> Speelt vanavond in Zaandam
<CasW> Tis trouwens al best druk daar in Bergum
<MrChrisDruif> Discussie over computers op school?
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...Speechcontrol promoten :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ik hoorde hajour iets zeggen over prijzen van in de duizenden euros, dus zelfs al zou je een kleine prijs vragen zou het nog bijna redelijk zijn....
<MrChrisDruif> Wat Canonical doet is professionele ondersteuning bieden voor bedrijven, daarvoor hebben die bedrijven een onderhoudscontract met Canonical
<MrChrisDruif> Maar bedrijven zijn ook vrij om Ubuntu te installeren zonder zo'n contract
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, dus als we op onszelf zijn aangegeven dan hebben we geen vijanden? Leeuwen, tijgers, beren, wolven etv?
<StefandeVries> whut?
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Daarvoor moet je de stream volgen :P
<StefandeVries> Ah:P
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Wordt trouwens een beetje gestoord van livestream <_<"
<leoquant> ik ga snooker watchen, als het uitgezonden wordt
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: want?\
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Stopt om de zoveel minuten <_<"
<StefandeVries> balen
<MrChrisDruif> Yup...moet ik weer de pagina refreshen enzo
<DooitzedeJong>  We gaan nu goed bezig
<RawChid> Mooi
<RawChid> Wat zijn jullie allemaal aan het doen DooitzedeJong ?
<RawChid> Wij forumthema, vertalen en wat Unity testen
<MrChrisDruif> En werkt Unity?
<RawChid> Neen
<RawChid> NIet lekker op deze P4
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, jammer
<hajour> he MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai
<DooitzedeJong_la> Daar hebben we hajour ook
<MrChrisDruif> Kga zo afsluiten
<DooitzedeJong_la> Ik sprak zonet met haar offline
<MrChrisDruif> Ouders komen zo langs
<DooitzedeJong_la> :P
<hajour> a  ok veel plezier MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Dankjewel hajour, jullie ook allemaal :_
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<hajour> hi peewee22
<peewee22> Hi
<peewee22> ik ben behoorlijk aan de vroege kant.
<hajour> hoezo aan de vroege kant ? :)
<peewee22> Voor de python-cursus; maar ik zag, dat de cursus nu in in #Ubuntu-nl-klas komt.
<hajour> a ok
<StefandeVries> inderdaad best vroeg:P
<hajour> ik had daar ook voor ingeschreven. maar had steeds pc problemen.en andere dingen zoals me team die upstream ging.heb er nu zoveel van gemist.
<hajour> ik ben van plan om met de volgende keer maar mee te gaan doen met de python lessen
<StefandeVries> hajour: de logs zijn allen toegankelijk en commandoline en ik zijn er meestal om vragen te beantwoorden
<StefandeVries> voor allen*
<hajour> gewoon vanaf les 1 weer beginnen bedoel ik
<StefandeVries> zelfstandig?
<hajour> hoopte op dat de lessen als er genoeg animo is weer opnieuw gaan beginnen
<hajour> ff meds innemen brb
<RawChid> HOest nou in Fryslan?
<StefandeVries> daar zijn wij zelf ook nog niet helemaal uit. sowieso is er een zomerstop
<StefandeVries> geen idee, ik volg de stream niet meer, werd te druk.
<RawChid> Ah
<RawChid> WAt is de URL dan?
<StefandeVries> http://livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<DooitzedeJong_la> Nu is het weer rustig stefan
<RawChid> AH oke, ff kijken
<RawChid> EN nu>?
<RawChid> Moet ik nog ergens op klikken?
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong_la; pratende mensen en muziek gaan niet samen
<StefandeVries> RawChid: als het goed is zou de stream op die site vanzelf moeten gaan lopen
<peewee22> nee, hij opent vanzelf, maar het lijkt een trage upload te zijn.
<RawChid> AH, ik zie het al
<RawChid> HIj staat nog op pauze
<StefandeVries> vandaar :)
<RawChid> Hey, de stream doet het en betje
<RawChid> schokkerig
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, geluid weg?
<leoquant> er staat steeds een breedgeschouderde man voor de camera
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<leoquant> geluid is terug
<leoquant> en weg
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline_
<commandoline_> hoi StefandeVries
<hajour> vergat te zeggen ben er weer :P
<StefandeVries> welkom terug :P
<hajour> XD
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het bij de UGJ-nl sessies?
<StefandeVries> zie hier: http://livestreams.com/ubuntufryslan voor de livestream in burgum
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het, je kan ook hier kijken: http://www.ryu-kurisu.nl ;)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<erkan^> hi MrChrisDruif , welke software dat je leert blinde typen?
<MrChrisDruif> ??\
<erkan^> ik bedoel dat je oefent met de toetsenbord typen zonder je ziet naar de toetsen, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Snap ik, maar ik gebruik er geen software voor...website: http://learn.dvorak.nl/?lang=nl;lesson=1;input=
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is toch wat je bedoelt erkan^?
<MrChrisDruif> Of wil je voor gewoon qwerty?
<erkan^> bedankt, ik wilde alleen kijken of het is mogelijk voor iemand dat iemand wil ook blind typen, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap wat je bedoelt...daarom had ik online gezocht op dvorak blindtypen
<MrChrisDruif> Want voor qwerty ben ik nu 6 vinger (duimen + eerste twee vingers)...
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom dacht ik een totaal nieuwe layout is beter om mee te leren
<erkan^> wil je tien vingers blind typen?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :)
<erkan^> Cool, moeilijk?
<MrChrisDruif> Qwerty kan ik al redelijk blindtypen...niet perfect, maar wel goed genoeg om niet de hele tijd te turen naar m'n toetsenbord
<MrChrisDruif> Met die site die ik gaf laat je steeds meer vingers/plaatsen langs gaan...
<erkan^> is Qwerty een toetsenbord voor de computer of voor de mobiele telefoon?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb in m'n jeugdjaren een typcursus gevolgd, 10 vingers. Nu haal ik 160 blinde aanslagen in een minuut..met twee vingers
<StefandeVries> erkan^: qwerty wordt voornamelijk gebruikt op computers, al hebben smartphones nu ook qwerty toetsenborden
<MrChrisDruif> Naar mate je het steeds vaker doet, onthoud je het steeds beter waar het zit....maar ook met welke vinger je moet aanslaan
<erkan^> met de smartphone gebruik twee duimen
<erkan^> :p
<StefandeVries> ik ook :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb ook qwerty op me mobiel, maar is voornamelijk voor computer erkan^
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is de standaard layout voor het toetsenbord
<erkan^> ik dacht dat layout is een soort overzicht van het document ofzo?
<StefandeVries> layout = uiterlijk
<StefandeVries> en veel dingen hebben een uiterlijk :P
<erkan^> ah snap ik :)
<StefandeVries> toetsenborden, documenten..
<MrChrisDruif> Opmaak inderdaad, kan op een heleboel dingen slaan
<MrChrisDruif> Ontwerp is misschien beter woord in het nederlands
<RawChid> Het was een geslaagde dag hier in Nijmegen
<erkan^> tof, RawChid
<RawChid> Zeker :)
<StefandeVries> Fijn om te horen, RawChid :)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad goed om te horen RawChid
<RawChid> De volgende keer wordt 't nog mooier
<RawChid> Ik merk wel dat het lastig is jullie erbij te betrekken
<RawChid> Wij zitten gewoon IRL te chatten enzo
<leoquant> <RawChid> <RawChid> <RawChid> <RawChid> <RawChid> \o/ \o/
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...een goede STT zou helpen ;)
<RawChid> STT?
<RawChid> Speech to text?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, pong
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, ik weet het niet. Iedereen lul door elkaar :P
<RawChid> s/lul/praat
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<leoquant> de kamer schudt in nijmegen
<MrChrisDruif> En daar moet ook een goede TTS bij, zodat jullie ons horen :P
<MrChrisDruif> ANDERS! heb ik nog een idee :D
<leoquant> de chinees is net langs geweest
<MrChrisDruif> Mumble
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, maar dan weten wij niet wie wat zegt
<RawChid> Maargoed, we hebben vandaag veel opgestoken
<MrChrisDruif> Woow...ineens ging de streamgeluid aan
<MrChrisDruif> Mooie muur in Burgum :P
<RawChid> Wat is de URL ook alweer?
 * RawChid zit nu alweer thuis
<leoquant> RawChid, en Ronnie  hebben jullie foto's enzo, laat ubuntu-nl maar weten hoe het was
<RawChid> leoquant, ik hga een verhaaltje schrijven ;)
<leoquant>  http://livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<leoquant> RawChid, doen!
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.ryu-kurisu.nl
<leoquant> op de planet voluit
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, is dat nu de stream?
<RawChid> Haha, cool dat de Python cursus staat aangekondigd
<MrChrisDruif> Daar heb ik ook de stream op gezet :P
<leoquant> wat! gaat die niet door?
<erkan^> http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<MrChrisDruif> Maar daar heb ik hem vandaan inderdaad erkan^
<leoquant> o.....
<leoquant> man ik kom net uit bed...
<RawChid> Ben je een beetje bijgekomen leoquant
<leoquant> voel me.....raar ツ
<erkan^> ziek, leoquant ?
<RawChid> Hmm
<leoquant> nee hoor!
 * RawChid moet nu bijkomen van een dag IRL met Ubuntero's :P
<leoquant> maar als je in de middag slaapt dan tja...:P
<leoquant> RawChid, enjoy
<MrChrisDruif> Offline?
<leoquant> ha hajour
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour
<erkan^> laatste is OFFLINE
<erkan^> hey hajour
<leoquant> huh
<undif> nee dus
<erkan^> dus UndiFineD ?
<undif> ze is net naar huis toe
<undif> yep
<undif> UndiFineD, is mn pc thuis
<undif> ik heb nue ff haar laptop in gebruik
<leoquant> ah,
<MrChrisDruif> Wie heeft de stream uitgezet?
<leoquant> de koster
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom dat?
<undif> nee de jong
<MrChrisDruif> Te weinig viewers? :P
<leoquant> er liep echt een koster en dominee he
<undif> nee, ze zijn aan het knoeien voor de python lessen
<erkan^> is ubuntufryslan een live ?
<leoquant> undif, vanmorgen veel gekeken hoor
<undif> en heb je me herkend
<leoquant> alleen toen waren jullie er niet
<undif> oh
<commandoline_> j #openteacher
<undif> ja, we hadden de kids mee
<leoquant> commandoline_, \0/
<erkan^> wat is openteacher?
<undif> die dus vannacht even bij oma blijven
<commandoline_> ik heb nogal wat problemen met mijn eigen nick krijgen vandaag...
<MrChrisDruif> undif ik had wel hajour gezien/herkent
<commandoline_> vanaf de Jam
<undif> ik heb een staartje :P
<leoquant> openteacher is een schitterend project van lordnoid en commandoline_ en casw
<commandoline_> oh, dat werkt? :)
<leoquant> undif....
<leoquant> commandoline_, geef je les vanuit fry?
<commandoline_> ik geef straks les via een live stream, was het plan
<leoquant> de python cursus bedoel ik
<leoquant> ik dat stabiel?
<leoquant> wel leuk
<leoquant> vanmorgen was de verbinding outstanding
<StefandeVries> And once again I've been made redundant/obsolete
<leoquant> hmmm
<commandoline_> dat was niet de bedoeling :(
<leoquant> jammer, moeten we even op terug komen
<leoquant> later
 * leoquant gaat eten
<MrChrisDruif> Eet smakelijk leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Is de Ubuntu Jam in Nijmegen nog bezig?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij niet meer
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> De Jam in bergum nog wel
<RawChid> Wij hebben al afgesloten DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Was leuk!
<DooitzedeJong> Die van ons wordt afgesloten met de cursus python
<StefandeVries> ook alleen omdat commandoline_ in Bergum zit:P
<commandoline_> leoquant, ben je er?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> maar dat lag al in de planning :P
<leoquant> commandoline_, ik ben er weer
<commandoline_> wil je het volgende regelen:
<commandoline_> StefandeVries en CasW +v in -klas
<leoquant> gedaan behalve casw
<commandoline_> CasW komt later
<commandoline_> zijn laptopaccu is bijna leeg, nl.
<commandoline_> bedacht ik me net pas.
<leoquant> doe ik als ik hem zie
<commandoline_> ok, bedankt
<leoquant> commandoline_, wanneer je streamt zit je dan achter je lap/compu?
<commandoline_> ja
<commandoline_> maar ik houd IRC amper in de gaten
<commandoline_> vragen regelt StefandeVries
<leoquant> ah dus casw en StefandeVries volgen dat
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> mooi
<commandoline_> CasW maakt een samenvatting v/d presentatie in -klas
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> ik moet zeggen een primeur
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong naar CasW..wauw:P
<RawChid> Wordt de stream trouwens ook opgeslagen?
<StefandeVries> ja, RawChid
<RawChid> Nice :)
<RawChid> i like
<leoquant> dat is idd goed geregeld dan
<leoquant> hmm, tis ook weer zowat time
<leoquant> even een last minute bericht in ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> leoquant: CasW is online in -klas
<CasW> Ik verander weer terug :p
<StefandeVries> flauw:P
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom is dat flauw
<undif> En weer the great magic trick
<DooitzedeJong> weer flauw
<leoquant> nou casw komt niet denk ik
<CasW> CasW is er al
<hannie> dag allemaal
<StefandeVries> hallo hannie
<leoquant> dag hannie
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hannie
<leoquant> waar is FOAD!!!!!!!!
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, hoi, hoi
<commandoline_> het duurt nog heel even, momentje.
<hannie> leoquant,  wat is de nieuwe naam ook al weer?
<erkan^> ie speelt nog steeds denk ik, leoquant
<erkan^> (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het hannie?
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, veel werk gedaan vandaag in de tuin
<leoquant> hannie, van FOAD?
<leoquant> geen idee
<hannie> leoquant, nee, van klas
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-klas
<hannie> kent ie niet
<leoquant> jawel
<leoquant> hij is ook hier weg
<leoquant> mwanzo is niet veranderd
<hannie> ok, was weer dat stomme # vergeten
<erkan^> was het leuk, commandoline_ ? (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Goed zo, bij mij hebben heel aantal dingen opgehangen in huis
<commandoline_> erkan^, ja :)
<StefandeVries> wlekom, allemaal
<hannie> ja hoor, spannend
<commandoline_> en horen?
<RawChid> Je bent verstaanbaar hier
<peewee22> goed te horen
<leoquant> Sander, http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan  in browser
<erkan^> commandoline_, : ik deed volume van die film hard verhogen. mijn zus schrok erg en ze zei dat haar ogen doen erg pijn
<erkan^> :P
<leoquant> kan iedereen het zien?
<Sander> leoquant: thanks!\
<leoquant> nop Sander
<Sander> ja ik zie
<hannie> nee, ik zie niets op het scherm
<Sander> scherm is idd wit
<RawChid> Kan het zijn dat de stream beperkt aantal viewers aankan?
<RawChid> Anders ga ik wel weg
<StefandeVries> Zou kunnen..
<DooitzedeJong> 50 maximaal
<StefandeVries> Ow..
<StefandeVries> Zijn nu 10
<hannie> kan het ook geplakt worden?
<leoquant> CasW, heb jij een externe link?
<RawChid> hannie, opzich valt er niet heel veel te zien.
<RawChid> Vooral geluid is belangrijk
<leoquant> <CasW_> Het huiswerk staat hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/594909/
<leoquant> hannie ok?
<RawChid> Hey, het beeld is nu nog duidelijker!
<RawChid> (lichter)
<hannie> leoquant, ik heb de tekst gekopieerd
<leoquant> mooi
<JanC> is er ook een directe link naar de stream?  (dus zonder flash? :P )
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> sorry
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben de hele week bezig geweest met een open source stream maar dat lukte niet
<Ronnie> lang leve open source ;)
<StefandeVries> Als het werkt..
<JanC> die flash werkt wel hoor, maar zonder flash verbruikt het minder resources & minder ruimte op je scherm  ;)
<JanC> al werkt het misschien niet voor iedereen (vb. als je een niet-x86-machine hebt), ik heb het nog niet met gnash getest
<leoquant> gnash wordt beter
<leoquant> niet getest
<leoquant> 1 jaar terug wel
<StefandeVries> ik heb weinig te doen
<JanC> gnash is wel okee voor veel dingen idd., maar nog minder stabiel dan de plugin van Adobe (en dat zegt toch wel iets :P )
<leoquant> nog geen vragen ツ
<FOAD> Sorry, ben veel te laat.
<commandoline_> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.Muc6jvLcxm8/latest
<leoquant> welkom FOAD
<leoquant>  http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<leoquant> ==> FOAD
<FOAD> Ik kijk!
<leoquant> o sorry
<FOAD> Nee, net, dank je wel. :)
<FOAD> Leuk zo. :)
<CasW_> Damn!
<leoquant> CasW, ?
<CasW_> Ik ga hier door
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> je hebt weer +V
<CasW_> Die input-functie kan fouten gooien, bijvoorbeeld als je een letter intypt
<leoquant> in klas
<leoquant> pff
<CasW_> Ja, inderdaad...
<leoquant> vragen?
<FOAD> Ik heb de draad al bijna opgepakt, het lijkt me helder.
<hannie> nee
<StefandeVries> dan kan ik weer gaan slapen:P
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant>  http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan  chau
<leoquant> niekie http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<Rachelle> hoi
<leoquant> http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan  Rachelle
<leoquant> voor de les
 * Rachelle kijkt
<leoquant> respect voor CasW
<Rachelle> CasW?
<leoquant> de typt mee als een malle
<Rachelle> lol
<FOAD> Ik kan het scherm op het scherm niet lezen...
<Rachelle> ik ook niet
<leoquant> (nee dat lukt niet)
<leoquant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594911/
<leoquant> en ik dacht dat er nog een plek was StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ?
<FOAD> Helder verhaal.
<leoquant> dat je de commands kunt overnemen
<Rachelle> lol direct feedback
<FOAD> Mag ik trouwens ook de groeten doen?
<leoquant> nee nu niet
<leoquant> :P
<FOAD> Jammer.
<leoquant> <CasW_> Vragen?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik dacht deze: http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.Muc6jvLcxm8/latest
<StefandeVries> ja, verder is er geen :)
<leoquant> ok
<DooitzedeJong> commandoline_, FOAD wil straks graag de groeten doen :P
<FOAD> Exceptions zijn classes?
<FOAD> Oef?
<StefandeVries> FOAD: ja
<hannie> Bestaat er een lijst met foutmeldingen?
<DooitzedeJong> Kun je van het nummer ook een variable van maken?
<StefandeVries> hannie; ja, die is er, ik geef je later een link
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: welk nummer?
<Rachelle> Wist je dat niet FOAD ?
<DooitzedeJong> De 3e item
<FOAD> Rachelle: waarom denk je dat ik hier ben?
 * leoquant hides...
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: derde item?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> en dan 3
<leoquant> <CasW_> Vragen?
<commandoline_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594921/
<StefandeVries> ik volg je niet helemaal, DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> code komt later
<FOAD> Het begint te dagen.
<DooitzedeJong> Het nummer dat je bij lijst[3] zet
<leoquant> ah DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: ja, dat kan, zolang dat een geheel getal is
<FOAD> Verder!
<commandoline_> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.$Psl3hgDage/latest
<leoquant> dank commandoline_
<hannie>  Is dat te vergelijken met een memoveld in een database?
<StefandeVries> hannie: niet helemaal, we gebruiken nu gewoon een ingebouwde Pythonmogelijkheid om bestanden te lezen
<StefandeVries> alles wat je met een bestand kan, kan je met Python ook doen
<StefandeVries> kan je in Python ook doen*
<hannie> Ja, het is heel duidelijk
<FOAD> Ik kan het niet lezen dus, maar ik denk dat ik het snap.
<commandoline_> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.$Psl3hgDage/latest
<FOAD> Ja jaja.  Ik kan maar 1 browser venster tegelijk zien kerel.
<leoquant> o.....
<commandoline_> oh, op die manier :P
<commandoline_> ik ben twee monitors gewend
<FOAD> Helder, ga door.
<hannie> het werkt goed met typewith. Scherm niet nodig
<FOAD> Jottum huiswerk.
<FOAD> hannie mag het de volgende keer presenteren.
<commandoline_> abort = ôfbrekke
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> AndChat|, je bent wat laat...
<Rachelle> hoi AndChat|
<hannie> Mag het ook Nederlands zijn? ;)
<DooitzedeJong> nee :P
<DooitzedeJong> Anders voel ik me beledigd :P
<hannie> FOAD, bedankt!
<leoquant> uit frankrijk
<FOAD> Graag gedaan.
<DooitzedeJong> Dit programma heeft veel zin en het zou mooi zijn dat men andere functie's inbouwd
<DooitzedeJong> zoals het toevoegen van nieuwe woorden
<DooitzedeJong> het verwijderen van woorden
<DooitzedeJong> voor als iemand tijd heeft
<DooitzedeJong> Want het is handig voor de friese vertalers
<leoquant> hoi lordnoid : http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan
<FOAD> Leuk.
<FOAD> Ik heb maar 1 vraag.
<FOAD> Spreek je Python echt uit als "Pieton"?
<hannie> ok, bedankt. Goede samenwerking CasW  commandoline_
<StefandeVries> Ja. Mijn tweetaligheid gruwelde ook lichtelijk
<FOAD> :D
<FOAD> Verder top gedaan, kerel.
<FOAD> Mijn complimenten voor commandoline.
<StefandeVries> + :)
<StefandeVries> 1*
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me Engels, maar is van oorsprong Nederlands...dus tsja
<FOAD> En voor CasW voor het typen.
<leoquant> leuk!
<FOAD> Druif: het ding is genoemd naar...
<hannie> eet ze
<lordnoid> he leoquant :P was jij dat?
<peewee22> Bdankt!
<lordnoid> ik zag maar 0.1 seconde
<leoquant> jammer lordnoid
<leoquant> dat was de live cursus
<FOAD> Je hebt veel gemist, lordnoid.
<lordnoid> of was het commandoline?
<peewee22> En smakelijk eten..
<Rachelle> hoi lordnoid
<lordnoid> he Rachelle en FOAD
<DooitzedeJong> Er  komt nog een screencast op youtube
<FOAD> Hoi lordnoid.
<leoquant> commandoline_, is net een docent
<leoquant> :P
<lordnoid> :P was het ook op een school?
<lordnoid> ik zag zo'n beamer/smartboard
<leoquant> in een kerk geloof ik
<lordnoid> ah
<leoquant> pastorie achtigs?
<leoquant> weet niet zeker
<lordnoid> vandaar dat die 3 related channels allemaal kerkdiensten zijn
<leoquant> bright lordnoid
<leoquant> tis een wonder en heeft de technische zegen gehad, geen toestanden enzo
<leoquant> die jongens gaan nu chinees halen
<leoquant> of een hosti
<FOAD> Lekker, een tosti.
<FOAD> Jammer dat ik Friesland niet in mocht.
<leoquant> ach straatverbod?
<FOAD> Paspoort verlopen.
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> hannie, je kan ook uit frankrijk streamen?
<leoquant> cursus wijnen
<leoquant> doeg
<StefandeVries> Geen antwoord is ook een antwoord:P
<lordnoid> wel leuk een offtopic cursus
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> moet ook kunnen...(?)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Of een cursus Lilypond, voor mensen die bladmuziek willen maken LOL
<leoquant> ik groet jullie
<leoquant> tot ooit
<FOAD> Lilypond is mooi.
<StefandeVries> ik weet t
<lordnoid> ik kan t wel maken maar niet snel genoeg lezen
<StefandeVries> ik kan het gelukkig allebei snel(is ook wel nodig..)
<lordnoid> :P ben je muzikant?
<StefandeVries> Zang, piano, orgel :)
<lordnoid> ah :)
<StefandeVries> dát verklaart:P
<lordnoid> best wel
<StefandeVries> wat speel jij/
<StefandeVries> ?*
<lordnoid> amateur hobbyist piano
<lordnoid> :P
<StefandeVries> aha :P
<StefandeVries> ik ga, mensen
<StefandeVries> tot later :)
<Rachelle> doei StefandeVries
<lordnoid> doei
<Rachelle> stil hier ineens
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ik kan wel gaan praten hoor Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Kben iemand aan het helpen op #ubuntu-nl, hem steunen/vragen beantwoorden
<Rachelle> wel grappig dat jullie niet willen weten wie ik ben (op diegene na die op de meeting waren vandaag)
<MrChrisDruif> Wil overgaan op Ubuntu vanaf Windows Vista (yak)
<Rachelle> beter toch dat die naar ubuntu wil?
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Je bent toch de dochter van hajour of vergis ik me?
<Rachelle> nope
<Rachelle> tenzij mijn pa hier rond hangt maar die kans acht ik 0
<lordnoid> leuk, Wie Ben Ik :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, vertel dan maar wie je bent :P
 * Rachelle is een 23-jarige meid uit Den Bosch. Helemaal gek van computers en heeft een chronische hekel aan MS. Werkt als website-ontwikkelaarster en doet HBO informatica
<MrChrisDruif> Nice :D
<Rachelle> :)
<lordnoid> oei.. chronische hekel aan MS
<MrChrisDruif> En nu wil je Ubuntu gaan helpen begrijp ik?
<MrChrisDruif> Op welke school doe je Informatica Rachelle?
<Rachelle> qua promotie doe ik al een tijd mee. Is meer dat ik nu contact heb gezocht met ubuntu-NL
<Rachelle> avans MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Promotie? Hoe moet ik dat zien? Op school/werk verkondigen dat ze Ubuntu moeten gebruiken en open standaarden?
<Rachelle> bij familie en zo linux installeren en dingen uitleggen
<Rachelle> op school proberen het lesprogramma naar platform onafhankelijk te krijgen, etc
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig...
<MrChrisDruif> Zo ben ik ook bezig...systeem voor systeem omzetten naar Ubuntu :D
<Rachelle> :)
<lordnoid> je kan ook officieel steunpunt worden
<Rachelle> al wil het op school niet echt lukken. prutsdocenten
<Rachelle> alleen het programma staruml getackelt
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...starUML
<Rachelle> moesten het perse gebruiken. Prima ga ik toch uitzoeken hoe ik die op linux aan de praat krijg :p
<MrChrisDruif> starUML is toch beschikbaar op linux?
<Rachelle> nope alleen via wine
<MrChrisDruif> OW...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar daar waren wel opensource alternatieven voor voorzover ik weet
<Rachelle> http://scripthulp.com/tutorials/tutorial/1   *hint*
<Rachelle> ja dat wel, maar die zijn niet compatible met staruml
<RawChid> Ooh
<Rachelle> dus ja niet echt gebruikbaar voor een opleiding
<RawChid> Als je nog een goed UML-programma weet dat op Ubuntu draait hoor ik het graag
<MrChrisDruif> Ongelooflijk trouwens dat jullie starUML gebruiken, wij gebruiken Rational Rose
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik ooit nog eens zo'n waardeloos stuk software moet gebruiken...ga ik de ontwikkelaars opzoeken!
<lordnoid> hmm wij deden pen en papier
<RawChid> Aw, Rational Rose heb ik ook mee gewerkt. Was toen echt een lomp programma
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Dat is het nog steeds
<RawChid> Maar ehh, voor linux ben ik ook nog niet iets heel goeds tegengekomen
<Rachelle> wat is waardeloos MrChrisDruif?  Rational Rose of staruml?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....star weet ik niet meer, maar RR is echt prut
<Rachelle> argoUML vind ik van alle op linux nog het beste. Ondersteund alleen geen UML 2
<MrChrisDruif> Visual Paradigm is goed Rachelle
<Rachelle> maar goed we moesten perse dat programma gebruiken. Uiteindelijk met veel pijn en moeite de platform afhankelijkheid onderuit getrapt ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, The Legend of Zorro (nu op RTL5) is echt een slecht vervolg op The Mask of Zorro...
<MrChrisDruif> Vind ik iig
<Rachelle> Ik dacht eerst dat ik niet zoveel bijzonders had gedaan, maar later gemerkt dat zelfs fransen de moeite deden om mijn tutorial te vertalen. Bleek dat ik de eerste op de hele planeet was die een werkbare (en begrijpelijke) methode had gevonden
<MrChrisDruif> Zo, gelijk copyright tot 2013? :P
<Rachelle> Dit is deel 2 ;) opvolger
<Rachelle> ze mogen het best vertalen als ze maar linken en mij de credits geven
<lordnoid> creative commons!
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> Ik heb nooit opgetreden tegen vertalers zolang ze maar aan bron-vermelding doen
<lordnoid> :)
<Rachelle> zoals het hoort niet?
<lordnoid> wat mij betreft wel
<Rachelle> :)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Werktuigbouwkunde en CMD gedaan voor je Informatica ging doen?
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> je zit mijn site al na te pluizen merk ik :p
<lordnoid> iedereen doet werktuigbouwkunde en cmd
<lordnoid> dus je weet nog niks zeker
<Rachelle> lordnoid ik ontken niet dat dat mijn site is ;)
<Rachelle> MrChrisDruif had die toch wel gevonden als ie op staruml ging zoeken
<lordnoid> ah .. google is je vriend? :P
<lordnoid> goed voor mekaar als je zo hoog komt op staruml
<Rachelle> :p
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet, ging niet zoeken op staruml :P
<Rachelle> moet alleen meer content erop gaan zetten
<Rachelle> op staruml niet,  op staruml en linux wel
<MrChrisDruif> Gebruikte de website die je zelf gaf Rachelle :D
<Rachelle> nr 2 of 3 in google
<Rachelle> ik weet
<lordnoid> ah.. het meest gezochte zoekwoord voor mijn blog was "windows xp illegaal"
<lordnoid> daar stond ik dan weer bovenaan op -_-
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> schreef je er veel over dan?
<lordnoid> nee 1 post
<lordnoid> ging over die wga beveiliging
<Rachelle> hmm oke
 * Rachelle moet nodig eens haar nieuwe site af maken en online gooien. Inclusief dat framework
<MrChrisDruif> WGA?
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah...
<MrChrisDruif> Windows Genuine Advantage
<lordnoid> die ja
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe....onzin die je niet nodig hebt :P
<lordnoid> bij mij wou ie niet activeren en toen moest ik naar microsoft bellen en dan moet je een 64-cijferig nummer overtypen -_-
<Rachelle> -_-'
<lordnoid> hij heeft ook al een keer gezegd dat windows niet genuine was
<lordnoid> na een reboot wel weer :-/
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Rachelle> bij een oude laptop heb ik gehad dat ie altijd wifi afsloot als ie ging activeren -_-'\
<lordnoid> knap dat ze dat aan elkaar weten te linken :P
<Rachelle> ding kon dus nooit activeren -_-'
<lordnoid> ah omdat ie via internet ging?
<Rachelle> ja en die usb-wifi was de enige internet-verbinding
<lordnoid> ja dan moet je dus microsoft bellen en een 64-cijferig nummer intikken
<Rachelle> neuh crack er overheen
<Rachelle> MS kan me de pot op
<lordnoid> sst
<Rachelle> wat? Had een geldige licentie hoor
<lordnoid> zit wat in
<Rachelle> dat die troep zo brak is dat ik niet kan activeren is niet mijn probleem
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Iedere PC die je in de winkel heeft toch een geldige licentie?
<Rachelle> niet als de plekken kent :P
<Rachelle> hoef er sowieso niet voor te betalen (informatica studente.........)
<lordnoid> ik moet er wel voor betalen (informatica student.......)
<Rachelle> geen msda-toegang?
<lordnoid> nope
<Rachelle> oke. ik dus wel
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzedeJong
<lordnoid> en ook geen dreamspark
<DooitzedeJong> hoi
<Rachelle> ga toch niet betalen voor die troep die ik voor school nodig heb :p
<lordnoid> wij gebruiken officieel trials :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hai DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Het was leuk bij de jam in Frysl^
<DooitzedeJong> an
<lordnoid> hoi dooitze
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga er niet meer voor betalen (Informatica student....:P)
<lordnoid> wat een hoop informatica studenten
<RawChid> Ik heb het niet nodig (informatica student......)
<lordnoid> welke school MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Ik ga stoppen voor zover ik het nu kan zien, ik zit op De Haagse in Den Haag
<lordnoid> ah oke
<RawChid> Stoppen? Waddan..
<Rachelle> ik moet nog een jaartje en dan heb ik dat papiertje te pakken
<MrChrisDruif> Ik moet nog veel langer en ben niet gemotiveerd
<RawChid> Jammer
<RawChid> Wil je wel de IT in?
<RawChid> Zwijgen is toestemmen
<RawChid> instemmen*
<lordnoid> als je de it in wilt en je bent niet gemotiveerd voor informatica heb je wel een probleem
<MrChrisDruif> IT is gelukkig heel breed
<lordnoid> dat is waar.. maar wel overlappend
<Rachelle> true.   Al is het niks verwonderlijks als je op de opleiding niet gemotiveerd bent.  dat ben ik ook niet
 * MrChrisDruif weet niet of dat echt gaat veranderen als hij gaat werken
<Rachelle> dat kan ik ook niet voor je zeggen.  Ik weet het van mezelf omdat ik al in de IT werk
<Rachelle> vind de opleiding gewoon saai
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben een beetje aan het zoeken naar mezelf, wat ik zelf wil/kan
<Rachelle> succ6 alvast
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx...btw heb een fout gezien op je website :)
<MrChrisDruif> Bij beheersing PC: blablabla en Open Office :P
<MrChrisDruif> Tiss namelijk OpenOffice.org, dit omdat er ook een OpenOffice ergens bestaat....weet niet meer precies hoe of wat, maar die .org is wel van belang....officieel :D
<Rachelle> ow?
<Rachelle> ja oke. verander het toch binnenkort in libreoffice of zo
<lordnoid> en we gaan natuurlijk allemaal richting LibreOffice
<lordnoid> omdat we oracle niet aardig vinden
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<StefandeVries> ook niet nu ze OpenOffice.org hebben losgelaten?\
<Rachelle> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/73894/oracle-stopt-met-betaalde-versie-openoffice-punt-org.html  *grijnst*
<lordnoid> dat heette toch staroffice?
<Rachelle> uhu  al gaat oracle toch verliezen
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<lordnoid> en MySQL dan :'(
<StefandeVries> SQl is sowieso meh
<lordnoid> lol wat wou jij dan gebruiken?
<lordnoid> SQL is ongeveer monopolist
<StefandeVries> Gewoon, niks waarvoor je SQL nodig hebt
<MrChrisDruif> Met Oracle's OpenOffice.org is het een beetje "too little, too late" :P
<lordnoid> hm een wereld zonder databases..
<Rachelle> rare wereld lordnoid
<lordnoid> ja kan ik me niet inbeelden
<StefandeVries> wel een fijne wereld
<RawChid> NoSQL!
 * StefandeVries is geen grote fan van SQL
<RawChid> SQL is voor relationeel geneuzel
<StefandeVries> misschien ook omdat ik het van mijn falende informaticaleraar heb moeten leren
<lordnoid> ik vind SQL wel prima
<RawChid> Ja, ik werk er ook veel mee
<lordnoid> dan mag StefandeVries naar Datalog :P
<RawChid> NoSQL is trouwens Not only SQL :P
<lordnoid> wat dan nog mer?
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: neuh, dank je:P
<lordnoid> :P
<lordnoid> we kunnen altijd nog naar MS-SQL als MySQL het niet meer redt
<StefandeVries> luver programmeertalen:P
<MrChrisDruif> SQL is voor meer dan alleen relationele databases Ra
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid *
<lordnoid> voor-beeld, voor-beeld!
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: ik?
<lordnoid> ja
<Rachelle> lordnoid liever dan naar progreSQL
<lordnoid> waarvoor gebruik je SQL behalve relationele db's?
<lordnoid> ohja die was ik even vergeten Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> lordnoid: Engels: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Database#Types
<MrChrisDruif> Die hele pagina staat vol info over databases
<lordnoid> dat zie ik :P
<RawChid> Allemaal over relationele dingen?
<lordnoid> inderdaad
<RawChid> ;)
<StefandeVries> sááái :P
<lordnoid> StefandeVries: niet als je nerd bent!
<StefandeVries> Ik zie mezelf als een nerd. Maar ik heb een hekel aan SQL
<lordnoid> oh :P hm
<lordnoid> misschien uitzondering
 * StefandeVries prijst zich gelukkig met C++ en Python. En Lilypond :P
<lordnoid> oke behalve lilypond is dat wel nerd-waardig
<StefandeVries> lilypond kan iedereen leren
<StefandeVries> als LaTeX-extensie
<MrChrisDruif> Hoera voor lilypond :D
<StefandeVries> \o/
<lordnoid> LaTeX is op de grens van nerdwaardig
<lordnoid> het blijft opmaak
<StefandeVries> maar heel ver doorgevoerd
<StefandeVries> heul ver
<StefandeVries> en geen point-'n-clickeditors, gewoon nano of vim:P
<Rachelle> vi/vim is handig op servers
<lordnoid> ik gebruik texmaker
<lordnoid> lekker pointen en clicken
<Rachelle> na ja wat ik allemaal beheers hoef ik niet op te noemen :p
<StefandeVries> vi/vim is overal handig, Rachelle :P
<Rachelle> mwah StefandeVries op mijn desktop vind ik gedit toch wat handiger als text-editor
<Rachelle> gaat wat sneller
<StefandeVries> heb je een GUI op je desktop? :|
<lordnoid> ik ben dr zo een die dan zegt "hebu geen nano?"
<Rachelle> ja ik heb daar een GUI
<MrChrisDruif> gedit vind ik ook makkelijker dan bijv. vi/vim/nano
<Rachelle> op mijn server niet
<Rachelle> ik kan me wel redden met vi, maar hele projecten ermee bewerken? mij niet gezien
<Rachelle> voor een enkel bestand grijp ik dan naar gedit en voor hele projecten naar netbeans
<StefandeVries> netbeans..Java?
<Rachelle> java en php
<lordnoid> ook oracle!
<StefandeVries> dus.
<StefandeVries> Java :')
<Rachelle> tjah *haalt schouders op*
<lordnoid> c# :D
<Rachelle> prima cross-platform taal. Niet dat ik zo blij ben met oracle maar goed
<StefandeVries> met z'n OOP-drang, bah
<lordnoid> OOP werkt toch wel lekker?
<StefandeVries> But then again, geef mij maar C/C++ of Python
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: niet voor alles
<lordnoid> tis ook niet gemaakt voor kleine scriptjes
<Rachelle> nope, maar wel voor complete frameworks en zo
<StefandeVries> Sowieso hou ik niet van dingen die me een werkwijze opdringen(thus Java)
<lordnoid> dan zit je bij python inderdaad helemaal goed
<StefandeVries> Behalve de opmaak
<StefandeVries> En bij C en C++ helemaal
<lordnoid> nog een beetje
<lordnoid> je mag 2 spaties doen.. of 4... of een tab..
<StefandeVries> of niks
<lordnoid> niks mag niet :P
<StefandeVries> maar dan is eht echt niet meer leesbaar
<StefandeVries> Ow, bij python
<StefandeVries> ik dacht dat je t over C++ had
<lordnoid> maar je mag ze weer niet door elkaar halen
<lordnoid> dus als je 2 projectjes samenvoegt en de een gebruikt spaties en de ander tabs..
<StefandeVries> Tsja, consistentie is belangrijk
 * Rachelle aait PHP :)
<Rachelle> maffe taal, maar is super goed in waar het voor bedoeld is
 * StefandeVries aait C++ en Python.
<lordnoid> bij PHP zijn ze nog een beetje in dubio over OOP :P
<Rachelle> true lordnoid, al gaat het sterk de OOP kant op
<Rachelle> in versie 5 is het al veel krachtiger dan in versie 4
<lordnoid> ja en die modules kun je nu bijna allemaal OOP gebruiken :)
<Rachelle> jep :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb eens een stuk PHP gezien van een ex-C++-programmeur die een klasse maakte om het char-gegevenstype in C++ na te bootsen
<Rachelle> en over-erving, afscherming, etc
<StefandeVries> En ik lachte
<Rachelle> wat voor nut heeft dat :S
<Rachelle> dat je een stack-klasse maakt oke
<StefandeVries> Een geïnterpreteerde klasse om een lager gegevenstype te emuleren dat bij berekeningen tóch naar een int gepromoveerd wordt. What the..
<lordnoid> :P
<lordnoid> die php interpreter is toch in C geschreven?
<Rachelle> jep
<lordnoid> leuk om dan C weer na te gaan schrijven in PHP
<Rachelle> van mij mogen ze wel types als stacks en queue's toevoegen in PHP
<Rachelle> hoi UndiFineD
 * StefandeVries mompelt iets over vectoren in C++
<lordnoid> je kan zelf een stack en queue class schrijven
<Rachelle> zeker dat doe ik ook. Maar zou nice zijn als die er in PHP 6 default in zaten
<lordnoid> mja
<UndiFineD> dag Rachelle
<UndiFineD> Rachelle, grappig, zo heet mijn dochter ook
<Rachelle> grappig
<lordnoid> lol zie je wel Rachelle, je pa zit hier toch
<Rachelle> lijkt me niet lordnoid. DIe is een complete pc-noob en weet net hoe de pc aan moet
<StefandeVries> Komt me bekend voor
<UndiFineD> . o O ( oh nee he, nooit rust :P )
<Rachelle> UndiFineD ik heb mijn ouders naar ubuntu gedwongen zonder sudo-rechten
<Rachelle> heerlijk, geen gezeik meer
<lordnoid> heeft mn moeder ook 2 jaar volgehouden
<Rachelle> mijn ouders draaien al 3,5 jaar op linux of zo. lost count
<StefandeVries> Updates geautomatiseerd, Rachelle, neem ik aan?
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> alleen distro-upgrade moet ik doen
<lordnoid> moet die dan?
<StefandeVries> Niet per se
<Rachelle> af en toe :p
<lordnoid> lekker laten zitten op lts ofzo
<Rachelle> dan nog zal je die na 2 jaar moeten vervangen :p
<lordnoid> neuh 5 jaar support ofzo toch? :P
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je als developer bepaalde versies van pakketten wilt hebben(Qt 4.7 ofzo)
<StefandeVries> 3 jaar desktop
<StefandeVries> 5 jaar server
<lordnoid> oh.. jammer
<Rachelle> ach ja als ik er eens kom cd erin, upgraden activeren en na een uurtje gaan kijken of zo
<lordnoid> windows support langer per versie :P
<StefandeVries> Windows
<StefandeVries> 'Nough said:P
<Rachelle> heb er compleet geen onderhoud aan
<lordnoid> 3.11 for workgroups was pas een jaar geleden gestopt
<Rachelle> als ik naar mijn ouders ga blijf ik er toch voor het weekend. Geen probleem om dan eens in de 6 maanden een upgrade te doen
<StefandeVries> Handige methode
<Rachelle> ik ga niet "ff" 2X 180 KM reizen op 1 dag
<UndiFineD> dat ligt natuurlijk wel aan je vervooer
 * UndiFineD bindt Rachelle een raketje op haar rug
<Rachelle> UndiFineD ook met een auto is dat niet echt te doen
<lordnoid> da smelt
<Rachelle> en geeft troep
<Rachelle> hoi Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> hallo
 * MrChrisDruif was ff afwezig :P
<UndiFineD> aan het dromen MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat ook
 * StefandeVries gaat Lilypond weer eens aanslingeren
 * Rachelle kijkt het documentatie-werk van haar framework en zucht diep
<Rachelle> waar ben ik ooit aan begonnen
<UndiFineD> o/
<UndiFineD> koffie tijd
<lordnoid> je maakt zelf een framework?
<Rachelle> uhu het is voor 95% af
<Rachelle> alleen nog een deel van het control-panel, de installer en een flink deel van de docu
<lordnoid> voor welke taal?
<Rachelle> PHP
<Rachelle> web-framework
<lordnoid> ah, interessant :)
<Rachelle> mijn eigen site draait erop
<Rachelle> maar eerlijk gezegd : ik zou het geen 2e keer doen
<Rachelle> wb commandoline1
<MrChrisDruif> Niet Rachelle?
<lordnoid> dus je hebt je meesterwerk op je 23e al gemaakt
<commandoline1> Rachelle: bedankt :)
<Rachelle> MrChrisDruif te veel werk in je eentje :p
<Rachelle> een framework maken dat deels de strijd met zend en cakephp aan kan
<MrChrisDruif> Dus misschien zou je het nog een keer doen met een team?
<Rachelle> met een team wellicht, alleen is waanzin :p
<RawChid> De strijd met Zend aan? Zozo
<Rachelle> qua kwaliteit he RawChid
<Rachelle> natuurlijk heb ik geen grote community
<lordnoid> staat je project al op sourceforge of launchpad?
<Rachelle> nope. wil het voorlopig eerst op mijn eigen site zetten.  Mocht de traffic me te veel worden gooi ik de boel wel naar sourceforge
<lordnoid> ja maar op launchpad en sourceforge krijg je die community
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, dat kan zomaar gebeuren
<lordnoid> wie weet is er een commandoline die eropafkomt :P
<Rachelle> true echter er is 1 probleem : de updates lopen via mijn systeem (hoe ik het nu opgebouwd heb) en ik wil toch graag weten wie die mensen zijn (registratie)
<lordnoid> die rechten kun je gewoon instellen op launchpad
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<Rachelle> moet nog kijken hoe ik het wil opzetten. Het eerst maar eens af maken
<Rachelle> het is nu ongeveer op het gentoo-level :p
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<lordnoid> sommige mensen vinden dat te gek :P
<Rachelle> cq het werkt, maar verre van simpel om het aan de praat te krijgen
<Rachelle> ook zonder complete documentatie lordnoid ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja
<lordnoid> nee
<lordnoid> maar voor launchpad mag het best half af zijn :P
<Rachelle> de docu is pas voor 30% af. En om nou een buitenstaander te laten uitzoeken hoe de boel werkt?
<lordnoid> je krijgt ook een bzr repository (soort svn)
<lordnoid> nog een voordeel voor tijdens het developen
<Rachelle> mwah vooral een voordeel als je met meerdere eraan werkt
<lordnoid> je kan wel terug naar eerdere revisies dan.. als je iets heel erg fout doet :P
<commandoline> en het is een handige backup :)
<Rachelle> lordnoid daar heb ik al iets voor genaamd back in time :p
<Rachelle> maar goed moet er nog even over denken
<lordnoid> :P oke
<lordnoid> je kan t ook eerst zelf afmaken en dan pas registreren natuurlijk
<Rachelle> weet ook niet echt of er echt zo'n belangstelling voor is :p
<Rachelle> dat framework is meer een uit de hand gelopen hobby
<lordnoid> als t handig is is er vast belangstelling voor
<Rachelle> Het framework ondersteund de volgende onderdelen :
<Rachelle>     * Geheugenbeheer
<Rachelle>     * Sessie en cookie-management
<Rachelle>     * Beveiliging
<Rachelle>     * Taalparser
<Rachelle>     * Template-parser
<Rachelle>     * Ingebouwde error afhandeling
<Rachelle>     * Bestandsbeheer
<Rachelle>     * Database abstractie laag
<Rachelle>     * XML-beheer
<Rachelle>     * Ingebouwde log-functie
<Rachelle> (wel meer maar dit zijn de belangrijkste)
<Rachelle> Systeemeisen :
<Rachelle>     * PHP 5.2+
<Rachelle>     * MySQL of ProgreSQL
<Rachelle>     * .htaccess
<lordnoid> oeps :P daar gebruiken we normaal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ voor
<Rachelle> *bookmarkt*
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is korter ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> En mooier ;)
<lordnoid> hm nooit geweten :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...
<MrChrisDruif> Las ff pastebin.com
<Rachelle> framework is compleet OOP en heeft een stricte scheiding tussen de taken
<lordnoid> ik zou t gewoon op lp gooien volgens mij zijn er echt wel mensen die het gebruiken
<lordnoid> of delen
<MrChrisDruif> Nm
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
 * Rachelle gaat mooi eerst de code opschonen (A)
<lordnoid> dat is wel verstandig :P
<UndiFineD> php purifier
<UndiFineD> :P
<Rachelle> hoop wel, mocht dit populair worden, dat ik er niet straks alleen voor sta :P
<Rachelle> licentie wordt LGPL
<RawChid> Het programma pastebinit is ook wel handig
<Rachelle> ik moet dat framework en mijn site ook nog ff scheiden want dat loopt nu deels in elkaar over
<Ronnie> pastebinit :D
<Rachelle> maar ja als de opleiding eens niet zoveel tijd vrat -_-'
<Rachelle> hmmm toch niet zoveel werk om te splitsen :P  Heb het goed opgebouwd
 * Rachelle prikt Ronnie, MrChrisDruif , lordnoid en UndiFineD 
<Ronnie> au
<MrChrisDruif> Auw!
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Rachelle> niet zo stil wezen
 * MrChrisDruif zit Friday the 13th te kijken :P
<UndiFineD> hmm, mja tis middernacht geweest
 * Ronnie is druk met designen, zelfs om middernacht
<UndiFineD> en ik mag Rachelle niet helpen
<Rachelle> helpen waarmee UndiFineD ?:p
<UndiFineD> php
<Rachelle> zo interessant is dat framework nalopen nu ook weer niet hoor
<UndiFineD> ik mag dat niet vanwege een contract
<Rachelle> werk-gerelateerd zeker?
<Rachelle> jammer :p
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> en dus een commercieel framework
<Rachelle> dan snap ik heel goed waarom je niet eraan mee mag helpen :p
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja, zo gaan dingen soms
<Rachelle> jep.
<Rachelle> na ja moet toch langzaam eens gaan slapen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kijk film af en ga dan naar bed denk ik maar :)
<Rachelle> trusten allemaal
<lordnoid> welterusten
<lordnoid> en MrChrisDruif ook
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> Jullie ook
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-17
<Rachelle> hoi
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> hoi Rachelle
 * Rachelle gaapt en maakt wat koffie
<Rachelle> jij ook een kop?
<erkan^> graag (-:
 * Rachelle geeft erkan^ een kop koffie
<erkan^> dank je wel
<Rachelle> zucht dalijk maar gaan werken. geen zin in eigenlijk
<Rachelle> maar ja liever het werkspul dan mijn opleiding die morgen weer begint -_-'
<erkan^> vandaag is het zondag
<Rachelle> dat maakt helaas geen verschil als je studeert en ernaast nog werkt :(
<Rachelle> na ja nog 1 1/4 jaar en dan is die situatie gelukkig afgelopen
<erkan^> ben je studente?
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> 3e jaar
<Rachelle> s
<erkan^> cool
<erkan^> wat voor opleiding?
<Rachelle> mwah als ik er eens wat nuttigs leerde -_-'
<Rachelle> hbo informatica
<erkan^> wat houdt dit precies in?
<Rachelle> sort of leren programmeren en software ontwerpen.   Ik vind het niveau maar matig
<erkan^> kan je een software maken?
<Rachelle> jep
<erkan^> ik ga nu eten
<Rachelle> eet ze
<Rachelle> wb erkan^ en hoi Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> morguh
<RawChid> moggel
<Rachelle> hoi RawChid
<Gotiniens> RawChid, hoe ging de jam gister?
<RawChid> Hey
<RawChid> Ja was leuk!
<RawChid> Rachelle was er ook ;)
<Rachelle> jep :)
<RawChid> Wat verschillende dingen gedaan
<erkan^> dank je wel, Rachelle
<RawChid> Vertalen, forumthema en een poging tot bugs zoeken/fixxen
<Gotiniens> ik wou ik mischien langs komen, maar op de een of andere manier plant ubuntu-nl real life dingen altijd op data waar ik andere dingen moet doen
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> De volgende keer willen we ruim van tevoren plannen
<RawChid> Ik denk dat dit in sept/okt zal zijn (voor de volgende release)
<Rachelle> er hadden niet veel meer moeten komen. Dan hadden we een probleem gehad :S
<RawChid> Dat werd wel krap ja
<RawChid> Vroeger hadden we een vergaderruimte die 3/4 keer zo groot was al waar we nu zaten
<RawChid> Die was ideaal
<Rachelle> ok
<Gotiniens> zijn er gister foto's gemaakt
<Rachelle> ow ja *verstopt zich*
<RawChid> Ja
<Gotiniens> zijn nog niet online zeker?
<RawChid> Half
<RawChid> Ik ga een blog schrijven
<RawChid> Daar zal ik een paar kliekjes bij zetten
<RawChid> We hebben niet heel veel foto's hoor. We waren veels te druk met andere dingen :P
<Gotiniens> mjah foto's zijn wel belangrijk, het loco team vroeg daar tijdens de re approval om. Dus iig zorgen dat er altijd iemand met een fototoestel is
<RawChid> I know
<Gotiniens> ik ga er vandoor
<Gotiniens> tot vanavond
<Rachelle> doei
<Rachelle> wb commandoline en hoi leoquant
<RawChid> Ronnie, bij events op de LoCo Dir vind ik dat invulveld voor description klein
<RawChid> Doe es fixxen
<RawChid> :P
 * RawChid hides
<Ronnie> RawChid: volgens mij is er al best een tijdje een bug voor
<Rachelle> hihi
<Ronnie> maar de fix is er al
<RawChid> Ah :)
<Ronnie> die moeet alleen nog geaccepteerd wordenm
<Ronnie> :P
<Ronnie> ik heb er nog 5 in queue staan
<RawChid> Ah, ik kan me voorstellen dat zo'n ingrijpende verandering niet zomaar door QA komt
<Ronnie> lol
<RawChid> FYI http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/899/detail/
<Ronnie> het is best een ingrijpende verandering, alle forms zijn omgezet naar de nieuwe webdesign guidelines
<RawChid> Ahzo
<RawChid> Ik dacht aan ff width in css ergens veranderen :P
<RawChid> Ben benieuwd
<Rachelle> hoi r0n__
<RawChid> Geen nieuwe strings om te vertalen?
<r0n__> Hoi, eindelijk heb ik 11.04 zoals ik het wil ......  :lol:
<RawChid> Gefeliciflapstaart
<RawChid> Ik had em gister eindelijk es werkend in vbox
<RawChid> Nouhja, had Ton voor me geregeld :P
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hoi Rachelle
 * Rachelle rent een paar rondjes rond in de chat :p
 * RawChid rent ff naar uiten
<RawChid> buiten*/
 * CasW doet maar even mee, goed idee
<Rachelle> even energie en stress kwijt raken
<RawChid> Zo, ik ben buiten
<CasW> Zo, ik ben weer binnen
<RawChid> Hoe was het gisteren CasW?
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<CasW> Ja, leuk! Was jij in Nijmegen?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle :)
<RawChid> Jup
<MrChrisDruif> Alles goed hier?
<CasW> En, was het druk daar in Nijmegen?
<RawChid> Was wel aardig. We waren met 9 man
<RawChid> mensen*
<RawChid> Rachelle was er ook
<leoquant> r0n__, !!! \o/
<r0n__> Hoi leoquant
<leoquant> das mooi je hier te zien
<r0n__> Eindelijk krijg ik iets meer tijd, mijn vrouw heeft al één keer 150meter gelopen !
<leoquant> o, dat klinkt weinig, maar is voor jullie feest denk ik
<leoquant> geen pijn?
<r0n__> 5 weken met een nieuwe heup, haar been is ~2 cm langer geworden, dus al haar spieren zijn verrekt :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<r0n__> We hebben enige ervaring, het is haar 2e kunstheup.
<leoquant> tjonge....
<r0n__> Ontopic, 11.04 werkt nu precies zoals ik het wil !!!
<leoquant> nou sterkte en greets aan je vrouw
<r0n__> Gewoon met Gnome, zonder fratsen.
<MrChrisDruif> r0n__: Gefeliciteerd, dan moet je maar niet updaten als de final release er is? ;)
<leoquant> tuurlijk 11.04 rawks....een beetje
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, gewoon gnome2 dus?
<leoquant> gnome 3 breekt van alles hoorde ik
<r0n__> Mijn PC is een quad-boot systeem, er staat nu 2x 11.04 op, beiden met de klassieke desktop, gewoon de oude Gnome dus.
<RawChid> Kun je Gnome 3 al makkelijk installeren op Ubuntu trouwens?
<RawChid> PPA ofzo?
<leoquant> r0n__, ik krijg dus die keuze optie niet he
<CasW> Ja, er is inderdaad een PPA
<leoquant> in het begin
<r0n__> Gnome3 wel geprobeerd, maar toen moest de partitie geformatteerd worden, herstel ging niet meer .....
<RawChid> Voor Maverick?
<leoquant> ik zit vast aan unity
<CasW> Nee, alleen nog maar voor Natty
 * Rachelle kijkt naar virtual box en zucht
<RawChid> Huh, kun je ook niet voor classic kiezen leoquant?
<leoquant> Rachelle, nee, heel raar
<r0n__> Unity kan je bij het inloggen uitzetten, door te kiezen voor de klassieke desktop.
<leoquant> snap ik r0n__ , maar ik kan niet kiezen....
<Rachelle> tabbfoutje leoquant ?
<RawChid> leoquant, oe oe, nu Rachelle hier zit moet je soms twee keer op tab drukken
<r0n__> De indeling is wel anders dan in de vorige versies, maar het blijft een vriendelijk systeem.
<Rachelle> zucht waarom blijft unity niet draaien in VB?
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Alleen voor natty
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Ivm 3d support?
<r0n__> Unity verwacht de drivers voor het display, dat gaat niet altijd in een virtuele omgeving.
<Rachelle> staat aan MrChrisDruif en guest-utils ook geinstalleerd
<RawChid> RawChid, Ton had het gister bij mij werkend
<Rachelle> het start ook wel maar na zo 30 sec crasht de driver? en zie je een soort win 2000 look
<RawChid> weet je nog hoe?
<RawChid> lol, nu maak ik zelf ook de TAB fout
<Rachelle> heb ergens het idee dat ie niet met de sli-setup om kan gaan
<Rachelle> op mijn laptop draait het wel in VB
<leoquant> twee keer tab?
<leoquant> dat gaan we proberen, ooit
<leoquant> 512mb is te weinig voor gnome tegenwoordig
<leoquant> ik ga de muis draaien
 * Rachelle kijkt naar haar 8 GB en haalt haar schouders op
<leoquant> "hij" pakt 400mb just like that
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...in Pidgin (een niet echte IRC-client volgens sommige :P) geeft hij aan dat je meer dan 1 kan bedoelen als je ra>tab doet :P
<r0n__> leoquant: Wanneer je inlogt en je naam in hebt gegeven, dan hen je onderin een aantal vensters om te kiezen, na de keuze paa je wachtwoord invoeren, dat zou moeten werken ........
<leoquant> r0n__, niks te zien
<r0n__> Vreemd Leon, daar heb ik geen verklaring voor.
<leoquant> maar wacht ik start het even
<RawChid> leoquant: je moet eerst een naam aanklikken he...  (dat zag ik gister ook over het hoofd)
<r0n__> Bij mij geeft Unity mogelijk ruzie, omdat ik aardig wat KDE programma's gebruik (nu b.v. Konversation).
<Rachelle> klinkt alsof er wat mis is met de install
<RawChid> r0n__, is het dan niet handiger om KDE met een andere user te starten?
<r0n__> Nee, KDE vind ik niet handig (persoonlijke mening), en XFCE kan weer net te weinig, Gnome doet precies wat ik wil.
<leoquant> nix. boe!!!!!!!!!!!
<leoquant> brb
<RawChid> Ik bedoel gewoon dat het het volgens mij handiger is om aparte window managers met aparte users te starten, zodat ze elkaars homedir niet ver-@!^#%&#-en
<r0n__> Na het invoeren van je naam, geen keuze mogelijkheid onderin je scherm ?
<r0n__> RawChid: niet zo moeilijk, met Gnome2 gaat alles gewoon goed en soepel.
<MrChrisDruif> r0n__: LXDE wel eens geprobeerd? Daarnaast kan je alles installeren wat je wilt gebruiken in iedere DE
<r0n__> Ook Lubuntu getest, was heel mooi, maar Gnome vind ik mooier en handiger (deze opa is eigenwijs).
<RawChid> Ik heb ook nog geen reden gezien om van Gnome af te stappen
<r0n__> Maar Unity staat nog in de kinderschoenen, mogelijk dat ik op den duur toch over ga. Nu gebruik ik Gnome sinds Ubuntu-5.04 !!!
<CasW> Moah, ik had een paar kleine probleempjes met LXDE, ik kon niet meer inloggen als het scherm vergrendeld is
<r0n__> XFCE is 11.04 ziet er erg mooi uit, het lijkt op Unity, maar is gewoon XFCE, echt een aanrader (voor de oudere PC's)
<Rachelle> wb leoquant
<CasW> Hallo leoquant
<r0n__> leoquant: gaaat het nu wel ?
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> nee, ik ga er uxbuntu opzetten
<leoquant> uh xubuntu
<leoquant> 512 is nix
<r0n__> Die heeft een uitklap-menu aan de onderkant, erg mooi !
<RawChid> Is er trouwens erg veel verschil qua geheugengebruik tussen lubuntu en xubuntu?
<leoquant> r0n__, ja
<leoquant> r0n__, en rechtsklikken is je hebt all menu's.
<leoquant> e
<leoquant> lubuntu wordt dat hier gebruikt?
<leoquant> blessed project
<r0n__> Mensen, opa moet gaan eten, mogelijk dat ik straks nog even terug kom .........
<RawChid> Later!
<leoquant> r0n__, je kunt het open laten staan...?
 * RawChid gaat ff een blogje typen
<leoquant> later
<Rachelle> krijgen we erna de url RawChid
<RawChid> Ja zeker
<RawChid> Duurt nog ff
<RawChid> Hij zal trouwens ook vanzelf eens verschijnen op de planet: http://planet.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Rachelle> ok
<RawChid> Trouwens
<RawChid> http://www.nluug.nl/events/vj11/index.html
<RawChid> Dat event waar Miek het over had
<Rachelle> :)
 * Rachelle kijkt naar haar code en zucht.  Weer een 500
<MrChrisDruif> 500? Regels bedoel je?
<Rachelle> nee 500 internal server error :p
<Rachelle> "can not find model Messages"
<RawChid> Prutser
<Rachelle> ben bezig met werk-spul en blijkbaar mist ie wat bij de PM-functie
<Rachelle> ach ja mijn framework gooit teminste een goede error
<RawChid> Maar jouw framework is ook beter dan Zend
<Rachelle> :P Zend ken ik niet zo goed, maar cakephp wel
<Rachelle> en die vond ik traag en redelijk onlogisch
<RawChid> The cake is a lie!
<RawChid> Ik heb een klein beetje met CakePHP gewerkt. Kon er niet genoeg mee om ermee te blijven werken
<Rachelle> ik een paar weken op stage
<RawChid> Je moest er teveel met de hand bij doen vind ik
<Rachelle> vooral nieuwe functies toevoegen vond ik klote vervelend (toegangs-controle)
<Rachelle> denk je dat mijn framework anders is dan? Daar moet je ook nog veel met de hand programmeren. Het doet bepaalde taken voor je maar de rest moet je toch echt zelf maken
<RawChid> Mja, cakephp claimt een RAD framework te zijn
<RawChid> Ik was van rails gewend dat je op 1 plek een model definieert, en dat het framework de rest doet
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzedeJong
<RawChid> DB-tables, CRUD-schermen genereren, etc
<DooitzedeJong> hoi Rachel
<RawChid> ej DooitzedeJong
<Rachelle> Dat doet mijne absoluut niet. Je kan mijne meer vergelijken met een OS
<Rachelle> ergens ook maar goed want die generated code is doorsnee zeer matig in performance
<MrChrisDruif> Lekker cake, hai DooitzedeJong
<RawChid> Oke, maar dat is wat ik verwacht van een RAD-framework. Persoonlijk heb ik het daar sowieso niet zo op
<DooitzedeJong> haai MrChris
<DooitzedeJong> Was het concert leuk gisteren?
<RawChid> Ja precies, en als je het net ff iets anders wilt ben je vaak heel lang aan het klooien
<Rachelle> ik noem mijne dan ook niet RAD ;)
<Rachelle> je moet best veel zelf doen, maar je hebt ook practisch max vrijheid
<RawChid> (heb ik ook nooit gezegd toch :P) Gelukkig maar ;)
<RawChid> Kun je het vergelijken een OS of een bepaald OS? :P
<Rachelle> mwah heeft wel wat weg van de linux-kernel weg :p
<Rachelle> buiten dat ik geen user/root niveau ken
<RawChid> Heb je geen gebruikers? :P
<Rachelle> ja dat wel :P  Maar de controllers ed draaien op hetzelfde niveau als het framework. Dat bedoel ik
<Rachelle> user/kernel mode was een beter woord
<RawChid> :)
<MrChrisDruif> DooitzedeJong: Middagprogramma liep helaas wat uit, dus was niet meer op tijd om er heen te gaan
<DooitzedeJong> oke jammer
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ach: zou de eerste keer zijn dat ik erheen zou gaan....maar ik ben geen fan van hun....ging met een vriendin mee
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Was de stream gisteren goed te volgen?
<MrChrisDruif> Van Burgum viel een beetje tegen....om de X minuten viel alles uit en video praat ik maar helemaal niet over :P
<RawChid> Het begin van de Pythoncursus heb ik gekeken, en dat was prima te doen.
<RawChid> 's middags heb ik soms even de stream op de beamer gezet, maar dat was eigenlijk niet zo boeiend.
<RawChid> Dat je kunt luisteren ipv lezen bij zo'n cursus is volgens mij best handig
<RawChid> Aan de andere kant kun je niet makkelijk terug"kijken"
<DooitzedeJong> Jawel hoor het komt straks op youtube
<RawChid> Ik bedoel tijdens de les. Als je bijvoorbeeld even moet nadenken over iets, kun je op de chat even stoppen met lezen. Als je luistert kun je "makkelijk" teruglezen wat er 3 zinnen geleden is gezegd
<RawChid> +niet
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> CasW typte het gewoon
<RawChid> Niet als kritiek bedoeld verder. Was gewoon hardop aan het denken.
<RawChid> Bedoel gewoon dat elk voordeel hep zn nadeel
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<DooitzedeJong> Dit was wel een nieuw iets
<RawChid> Ja, en leuk!
<DooitzedeJong> want ik had het in WebM opgeslagen terwijl het in theora moest om te bewerken, dus nu duurt het een eeuwigheid voordat het naar theora is geëxporteerd
<RawChid> Oei
<DooitzedeJong> Net zoals de hele dag :P
<DooitzedeJong> 3,2 GB aan data
<DooitzedeJong> Hij heeft al een kwartier van het uur gedaan :P
<DooitzedeJong> schiet op
<DooitzedeJong> De hele dag maak ik enkel een samenvatting van
<DooitzedeJong> maar daarvoor moet ik het wel weer exporteren :P
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom naar theora? WebM is toch ook open dacht ik?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja maar die ondersteund geen timestamps
<MrChrisDruif> En het opknippen in meerdere stukjes?
<DooitzedeJong> ook niet
<DooitzedeJong> De complete dag staat goed op video!
<MrChrisDruif> wb lordnoid & CasW
<lordnoid> danku MrChrisDruif
<CasW> Danke
<DooitzedeJong> Is echt leuk geworden de opnames
<lordnoid> link!
<DooitzedeJong> geen
<lordnoid> oh :P
<DooitzedeJong> nog niet
<Rachelle> wb lordnoid en CasW
<CasW> Danke Rachelle
<lordnoid> danku Rachelle
<DooitzedeJong> De cursus python is op de helft van converteren
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, gaat best snel :)
<DooitzedeJong> De cursus is klaar met exporteren
<DooitzedeJong> Nu de 10 uur live stream nog :P
<MrChrisDruif4> Goed bezig
<MrChrisDruif4> :D
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ga oefenen voor optreden van vanavond
<DooitzedeJong> tot zo
<lordnoid> 10 uur?!
<lordnoid> lange cursus
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> de cursus duurde 1 uur
<DooitzedeJong> de opname van de dag 10
<lordnoid> ah
<lordnoid> en je gaat er 10 converteren?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> de cursus is al geconverteerd
<lordnoid> ah :P succes
<lordnoid> de processor waar voor zn geld maken
<DooitzedeJong> ja
 * Rachelle luistert hele foute muziek op de radio :p
<lordnoid> spice girls?
<Rachelle> nee net was captain jack op de radio :p
<lordnoid> hm die ken ik niet
<RawChid> Ken je dat niet? Cultuurbarbaar
<RawChid> :P
<lordnoid> :P
<lordnoid> voor mijn tijd zullen we maar zeggen?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, Captain Jack was wel grappig
<Rachelle> leuk meebrul liedje :p
<Rachelle> lordnoid ga maar eens zoeken op youtube
<MrChrisDruif> "EO CAPTAIN JACK!" se
<RawChid> Hoe oud ben je lordnoid?
<lordnoid> zeker weten?
<MrChrisDruif> :d
<lordnoid> ik ben 18
<RawChid> Ah oke, net voor jouw tijd ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, dan was het inderdaad een beetje voor je tijd :P
<lordnoid> ja precies dat dacht ik wel
 * lordnoid zet nog een beatles plaatje op
<RawChid> Denk ongeveer 1995
<MrChrisDruif> Impressive lordnoid :)
<Rachelle> ik ben 23 en heb dat liedje net meegemaakt
<lordnoid> ik weet nog wel 2 unlimited
<RawChid> Zelfde tijd
<RawChid> Alleen die waren bekender
<lordnoid> dan heb ik captain jack gewoon genegeerd
<RawChid> Iets met 1 bekend liedje, verder niets
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij 2, maar meer niet volgens mij
<Rachelle> ik ben de flat ff gek het maken met mijn stereo (A)
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, wat is die andere dan?
<RawChid> (ben ik vast vergeten)
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien was het alleen een remix van de eerste....moet het ook ff opzoeken
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> ach, zo belangrijik is het oko weer niet
<MrChrisDruif> Heyo - Captain Jack en Captain Jack - Captain Jack volgens mij
<lordnoid> vond ie zn artiestennaam zo goed?
<RawChid> Captain Jack is stoer
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...vorige waren dezelfde
<MrChrisDruif> Soldier Soldier iemand? :P
<RawChid> Dus geen slechte woorden over hem
<RawChid> Er begint iets te dagen MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qAxlftydYU&feature=related
<lordnoid> oh tis een vrouw :P
<RawChid> Druifje, deze is bekender:" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFNpYdp2MFo
<RawChid> Bij mij
<RawChid> Daar gingen we wel op los in de kinderdisco hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Heerlijk altijd die gekke pasjes :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...al die oude meuk :D
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Heb nu Zombie NAtion opstaan :P
<RawChid> Mooi, die suggesties op youtube
<MrChrisDruif> Adele - Set Fire To The Rain
<RawChid> Oe, darude - sandstorm
<MrChrisDruif> Waar kan je instellen dat de cursor op screenshots niet meegenomen word?
<Rachelle> zo de devers meer werk bezorgd *grijnst*
<Rachelle> crash van synaptic
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Rachelle> was schijnbaar een nieuwe bug.  launchpad kende hem niet
<MrChrisDruif> Wat deed 'ie dan?
<Rachelle> probeerde de guest-utils te installeren en dan plots CRASH
<Rachelle> ging synaptic onderuit. file not found
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, je had ze dus stiekem toch niet geïnstalleerd?
<Rachelle> heb net de boel even opnieuw installed om upgrade-errors uit te sluiten
<Rachelle> was de oorzaak niet
<Rachelle> hmm "This bug has been marked a duplicate of bug 631215
<Rachelle>    update-apt-xapian-index crashed with DatabaseCorruptError in buildIndex()
<Rachelle> "
<Rachelle> oke
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<MrChrisDruif> Dat denk ik ook soms wel eens :D
 * Rachelle haalt schouders op.  Als het systeem een crash report maakt rapporteer ik die
 * MrChrisDruif haalt z'n schouders op bij crash reports, doet er nooit iets mee....tenzij het blijft aanhouden :P
 * RawChid haalt zijn schouders op
<Rachelle> ach ja vind het een kleine moeite om even te rapporteren
<MrChrisDruif> Damn...waarom is Stefan er niet als je hem nodig hebt? :P
<Rachelle> geen idee
<MrChrisDruif> Heb wat vragen aan hem over lilypond namelijk <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ik ga weer...kspreek jullie later wel weer...groetjes
<Rachelle> wb erkan^
<Rachelle> doei MrChrisDruif
<erkan^> dj, Rachelle
<Rachelle> hoi JanC
<JanC> ☺
 * Rachelle wrijft in haar ogen.  webservices zijn lastig :p
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<hannie> hoi, Rachelle
<hannie> Was jij gisteren ook niet op de pythoncursus?
<Rachelle> nope. tenzij je hier in de chat bedoeld
<hannie> nee, ik dacht in de klas
<Rachelle> nope. Ben wel op de jam geweest
<hannie> In Friesland of in Nijmegen?
<Rachelle> nijmegen
<hannie> Hoe was het?
<Rachelle> leuk
<Rachelle> en vermoeiend :p
<hannie> Ben je al ubuntereo?
<hannie> *ubuntero
<Rachelle> ?
<hannie> d.w.z. lid van de Ubuntu-gemeenschap
<Rachelle> nope
<JanC> als je hier zit ben je lid van de gemeenschap toch...  ;)
<lordnoid> ubuntero is toch CoC ondertekenen?
<JanC> officieel wel ja
 * JanC is niet zo formalistisch
<lordnoid> nee en t is ook een heel gedoe om dat voor elkaar te krijgen :P
<JanC> ongeveer 30 seconden werk ja  :P
<lordnoid> hebben ze het verbeterd dan?
<lordnoid> bij mij was het meer 30 minuten
<JanC> het helpt als het niet de eerste keer is dat je GnuPG gebruikt, gok ik
<lordnoid> dan was het wel de eerste keer in mijn geval :P
<JanC> als je nog geen keys hebt en zo...
<JanC> en documentatie lezen, etc.
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> pfff alweer kwart over 5
<Rachelle> tijd gaat hard
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<commandoline> goedemiddag, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> tevreden over het verloop de Jam, commandoline?
<commandoline> ja :)
<StefandeVries> je was zo door de lesstof heen :)
<commandoline> klopt, gaat een stuk sneller pratend :P
<StefandeVries> misschien een handig iets voor de volgende keer
<commandoline> idd
<StefandeVries> leoquant is er niet, helaas =(
<commandoline> die komt vast nog wel even online vandaag, vanmorgen was hij er dacht ik wel even als ik het me goed herinner.
<StefandeVries> ja, zeer waarschijnlijk wel
<StefandeVries> volgende Jam wil ik er echt bij zijn, waar dan ook
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo dat is de instelling
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het gevoel alsof ik iets gemist heb gisteren.
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is een feit :P
<commandoline> Nou, er komt sowieso nog een meeting in Fryslân, ik moet DooitzedeJong zijn Linux Magazines terug kunnen geven :P
<DooitzedeJong> hahah
<DooitzedeJong> Is er ook iets van een open source video delings site?
<StefandeVries> Dus dan moet ik van Zuid-Limburg naar Friesland reizen..
<DooitzedeJong> Tja
<DooitzedeJong> "volgende Jam wil ik er echt bij zijn, waar dan ook"
<DooitzedeJong> citaat
<StefandeVries> er zijn dan ook op andere locaties Jams. hoop ik. anders maakt belofte inderdaad schuld :p
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<DooitzedeJong> letterlijk schuld
<commandoline> organiseer er zelf eentje :)
<StefandeVries> de user base in Limburg is, ahum, klein
<lordnoid> waarom zitten alle ubuntero's in friesland
<lordnoid> of apeldoorn :P
<StefandeVries> mensen met hobbybehoefte hè
<StefandeVries> wij hebben heuvels :p
<lordnoid> wij niet en toch zitten ze niet hier
<Rachelle> geen idee lordnoid
<lordnoid> zouden er volgens dezelfde theorie ook meer ubuntu-gebruikers in scandinavië zitten dan in spanje?
<StefandeVries> ik denk het
<commandoline> promotie natuurlijk :P
<RawChid> StefandeVries, iedereen gister in Nijmegen was voor herhaling!
<RawChid> De volgende Global Jam (denk rond sept) dus!
<StefandeVries> oke :)
<StefandeVries> dan kom ik
<StefandeVries> brb
<MrChrisDruif> Geen voice? Mogûh
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...daar issie :)
<Rachelle> wb MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Rachelle :)
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig hier?
<StefandeVries> ben ikw eer
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries :D
<StefandeVries> hoi MrChrisDruif :)
<StefandeVries> Even naar desktop overgeschakeld
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zat een beetje te kijken naar dat Lilypond
<StefandeVries> We stonden net vast in de Amstel Gold Race, mooi om de renners langs te zien rijden
<MrChrisDruif> Maar nog niet alles is me duidelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :D
<MrChrisDruif> Wij hebben hier thuis de finish gezien ;)
<StefandeVries> Wij reden richting Epen, dat is net de andere kant op:P
<StefandeVries> wat is je nog niet duidelijk bij Lilypond?
<MrChrisDruif> Met wat je het kan schrijven bijv. en hoe je verschillende hoogtes kan aangeven....voor de bas-klarinet bijv. heb je 4 C's :D
<StefandeVries> Lilypond kan geschreven worden in elke teksteditor(gedit, vim, nano, LibreOffice Writer) en de hoogtes geef je aan met komma's en accenten na de notennamen
<StefandeVries> bijvoorbeeld c   c,,  c,  c,,,  c'   c'' c'''   etc.
<StefandeVries> waarbij komma's de noten verlagen, en de accenten de noten verhogen
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay en hoe meer komma's hoe hoger?
<StefandeVries> ^
<MrChrisDruif> Dus bijv. C,,, is de allerlaagste C?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<MrChrisDruif> Het werd dooitze te veel muziekpraat :P
<StefandeVries> of met vier komma's, maar zo laag heb ik nog nooit hoeven gaan, dus dat zal je proefondervindelijk moeten uitvinden:P
<StefandeVries> Die is zow eer terug:P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, hoopt dat we dan gestopt zijn O:-) ;)
<MrChrisDruif> En die accenten?
<StefandeVries> die verhogend e noten
<MrChrisDruif> Ik dacht dat voor kruizen enzo dat je gewoon is erachter zet?
<StefandeVries> even van laag naar hoog:
<StefandeVries> c,,, c,, c, c c' c'' c'''
<StefandeVries> ja, voor kruizen is, voor mollen es
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, en zo'n eerste noot geeft de hoogte aan voor de rest?
<StefandeVries> Ja, tenzij je het \relative commando gebruikt(als je dat even zoekt en doorleest, wordt het duidelijk, zeker weten :))
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Maar hoe "compileer" je het dan naar noten? Want ik heb wel even gekeken naar de notatie, maar als je niet ziet hoe het eruit komt....tsja, lastig proberen :P
<StefandeVries> dan noteer je de noten namelijk relatief aan een vooraf gestelde noot, en heof je niet steeds gebruik te maken van komma's en accenten
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> eerst moet je lilypond installeren op je pc
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get install lilypond
<MrChrisDruif> Op m'n eigen pc heb ik dat gedaan...met synaptic ;)
<StefandeVries> en dan kan je in de terminal cd'en naar de map waar je .ly-bestand staan
<MrChrisDruif> Wilde graag nog twee lilypond dingen installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, dus ik moet het opslaan als .ly
<StefandeVries> en dan 'lilypond bestand.ly'
<StefandeVries> in de map verschijnt dan een pdf met de bladmuziek
<StefandeVries> ja, bij voorkeur wel
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik zelf de keus heb (met gedit bijv ;)) dan is dat geen probleem :)
<StefandeVries> nee, Lilypond verwerkt gewoon elk ebstand(ook zonder .ly-extensie), maar .ly staat..duidelijker. een soort van ongeschreven regel
<MrChrisDruif> Is er ook nog zoiets als highlighting voor lilypond markup?
<StefandeVries> dat weet ik eerlijkg ezegd niet
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er nooit bij stilgestaan
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, moet er vandoor....eten enzo :P
<MrChrisDruif> Vanavond maar eens gaan proberen :D
<StefandeVries> is goed
<StefandeVries> smakelijk
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> RawChid: volgend jaar weer gewoon in Nijmegen?
 * StefandeVries gaat voedselen
<CasW> Voedsel ze
<Rachelle> eet ze
<Rachelle> zo genoeg gewerkt
<JanC> lilypond is TeX, maar standaard TeX/LaTeX syntax-kleurtjes werkt misschien toch niet zo handig...
<Rachelle> ik ben koken doei doei
<CasW> Dagdag
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<RawChid> LEkker gegeten?
<StefandeVries> Joah
<RawChid> Goedzo
<RawChid> 18:44:08 <+StefandeVries> RawChid: volgend jaar weer gewoon in Nijmegen?
<RawChid> Zoals ik zei als het goed is rond sept al
<RawChid> september
<StefandeVries> oeps..we hebben nog een september dit jaar
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> leuk :)
<JanC> wat hebben jullie precies allemaal gedaan op de jams eigenlijk?
<RawChid> Mijn blog is klaar
<RawChid> Daar staat het in
<JanC> en welke mensen zijn er zo al op af gekomen?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: en ej blog is te vinden op../
<StefandeVries> ?*
<JanC> vooral de "usual suspects" of ook veel nieuwe mensen?
<RawChid> Hij is nog niet online
<RawChid> JanC wij hadden 9 personen
<RawChid> Waarvan 7 onbekend bij forum, IRC etc
<RawChid> Euh, 2 onbekend
<RawChid> 7 bekend
<JanC> da's toch iets  ☺
<commandoline> JanC: wij ook zoiets (maar dat weten anderen beter, ik kwam pas vrij laat)
<RawChid> Oke, hier staat mijn verhaal http://rachidbm.com/2011/04/ubuntu-jam-nijmegen-nabeschouwing/
<StefandeVries> Vruchtbare sessies dus :)
<JanC> dan zijn er misschien 4 of 5 nieuwe mensen bij, dat is niet slecht  ☺
<RawChid> En Thomas' impressie staat hier: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-jam-nijmegen/msg720068/#new
<JanC> en misschien ook bekende gezichten die actief worden op andere gebieden
<RawChid> Ja, Rachelle die er was zat net ook in deze chan
<JanC> dat heb ik begrepen ja, dat ze op de jam was
<StefandeVries> Leuke groepsfoto ook
<JanC> ik heb indertijd nog aan de eerste "jam" van ubuntu-nl meegedaan, vóór al die jam-toestanden internationaal georganiseerd werden  ;)
<JanC> een "vertaalsprint"-weekend in de Veluwe
<RawChid> Leuk, wat hadden jullie ongeveer gedaan?
<JanC> iemand had daar ooit de wifi hotspots geïnstalleerd, dus konden we gratis een chalet gebruiken (het was winter ook, dus waarschijnlijk niet druk in dat vakantiepark)
<StefandeVries> handig
<JanC> vrijdagavond -> zondagavond vertalen, chatten (echte geeks chatten op IRC tegen de persoon die naast hen zit!), gamen & andere fun  ☺
<StefandeVries> Ooh, dan kan ik bij de volgende Jam de digitale piano meenemen, en dan bij een inpandig kampvuur gouwe ouwe zingen:P
<RawChid> Hehe, iemand zij ook al. Hey we kunnen nu de feature "chat with people nearby" gebruiken
<JanC> ☺
<StefandeVries> Toch nog handig..
<RawChid> Ik gaf aan dat het ook de mogelijkheid was tot fysiek chatten
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> RawChid: mijn sarcasme was kennelijk niet duidelijk genoeg:P
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat de persoon links op de foto Rachelle is...  ☺
<RawChid> Mijn reactie was binnen een seconde na die van jou
<Rachelle> biw
<CasW> wb
<Rachelle> thanks
<JanC> RawChid: chatten op IRC/jabber is minder storend voor de anderen die zich willen concentreren  :P
<StefandeVries> maar ook een stuk minder gezellig:P
<RawChid> Hey Rachelle
<RawChid> 20:03:00 <+RawChid> Oke, hier staat mijn verhaal http://rachidbm.com/2011/04/ubuntu-jam-nijmegen-nabeschouwing/
<JanC> StefandeVries: tijdens het "werken" deden we veel via IRC tijdens onze vertaalsprint toen, maar we waren ook niet 16h/dag an het vertalen uiteraard  ☺
 * Rachelle gaat lezen
<StefandeVries> JanC: uiteraard. IRC levert dan de totale focus op je pc, in plaats van het onderbreken van de concentratie door een écht' gesprek
<Rachelle> leuk verhaaltje RawChid :)
<RawChid> Dank je :)
<Rachelle> sta zoals altijd weer maf op de foto :p
<RawChid> We hadden er 2, en bij die andere keek de helft weg :P
<Rachelle> lol
<JanC> wanneer is de volgende jam eigenlijk?
<Rachelle> was het erg te merken dat ik autistisch ben?
<StefandeVries> JanC: september
<RawChid> StefandeVries, dat vermoed ik
<RawChid> Ik heb nog niet gehoord wanneer de volgende Global Jam is
<RawChid> Maar we willen de volgende keer wel in hetzelfde weekend doen
<JanC> StefandeVries: ik bedoel meer een datum, dat is wel nuttig als je een lokaal moet zoeken...
<StefandeVries> een maand komt in de buurt..
<Rachelle> stil ineens
 * StefandeVries leert biologie en saaie muziektheorie
<Rachelle> success
<Rachelle> ik vind een klasgenoot maar dom
<StefandeVries> dat heb ik ook
<Rachelle> er zou morgen een vergadering zijn.  Mail ik van waar bij elkaar komen
<Rachelle> zijn reactie : Als we gewoon allemaal het 5e uur op school zijn zien we dan wel waar we mekaar treffen.
<Rachelle> Thomas
<Rachelle> -_-'
<StefandeVries> Lekker gepland..not
<Rachelle> not. En op die school zitten 5 a 6000 studenten...........
<StefandeVries> :')
<StefandeVries> Ach, spontane dingen kunnen ook leuk zijn
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> en de rest natuurlijk
<Rachelle> vind ik absoluut niet. we hebben dan maar 1 uur en de school is veel te groot om maar random te gaan zoeken
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Rachelle :)
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: niet lullig bedoeld: hoe goed herken je sarcasme?
<Rachelle> zo goed als niet StefandeVries.  : [20:33] <Rachelle> was het erg te merken dat ik autistisch ben?
<StefandeVries> Dat dacht ik al. Ik zal er rekening mee houden. Ik ben zeer sarcastisch ingesteld.
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Autisme is erg moeilijk te merken hoor
<Rachelle> thanks
<Rachelle> MrChrisDruif die vraag was meer gesteld aan mensen die gisteren op de jam nijmegen waren
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ik doelde ook niet op jullie
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zoals je zelf ook wel zal weten heb je verschillende mate van autisme
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een zus die erin gespecialiseerd is, hou op:P
<Rachelle> ik heb zelf het syndroom van asperger en behoorlijk zwaar ook
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is toch die scheld-aandoening? Als ik me goed herinner?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat is Gilles de la Tourette
<StefandeVries> Of schizofrenie
<lordnoid> tourette is niet alleen maar schelden hoor :P
<StefandeVries> nee, dat klopt\maar eht kán een symptoom zijn
 * MrChrisDruif is dan vergeten wat asperger is
<Rachelle> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndroom_van_Asperger
<lordnoid> serieuze vraag: wat heeft die foto ermee te maken?
<StefandeVries> klik erop
<StefandeVries> en lees de beschrijving
<StefandeVries> daar is je antwoord
<lordnoid> ah ik zie het
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap het
<StefandeVries> =)
<Rachelle> ik heb er behoorlijke last van op mijn opleiding
<StefandeVries> Wordt er wel rekening mee gehouden?
<JanC> niet door iedereen duidelijk  ;)
<Rachelle> zo goed als niet StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Jammer
<Rachelle> niet door mijn klasgenoten en niet door de docenten
<StefandeVries> maar het komt me wel bekend voor
<StefandeVries> Hmm..is dat niet zwaar?
<Rachelle> goh waarom zou ik zo'n hekel hebben aan school -_-'
<StefandeVries> sarcasme?
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Als ik het goed lees heb je dus moeite met het maken van sociaal contact?
<MrChrisDruif> En beperkte breedte waarin je interesses liggen?
<Rachelle> ja MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> en communicatie van NT's (neurotypica => niet autist) is lastig
<lordnoid> alleen in real life?
<lordnoid> of hier ook?
<Rachelle> ook virtueel al is het daar makkelijker omdat daar dingen als lichaamstaal niet tellen
<Rachelle> hoi exalt
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is voor NT's volgens mij lastiger, aangezien die juist de non-verbale communicatie missen :)
<StefandeVries> daar hebben we emoticons voor :P
<StefandeVries> en HOOFDLETTERS
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Dat denkt niet de hele lading ;)
<Rachelle> en voor autisten makkelijker omdat die de non-verbale commu sowieso al niet snappen
<Rachelle> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> hoi Rachelle
<lordnoid> en emoticons?
<Rachelle> ik weet wat ze voorstellen lordnoid
<exalt> Hoi Rachelle
<lordnoid> oke :-)
<Rachelle> het is meer de subtiele communicatie die ik niet opmerk
<Rachelle> als iemand schreeuwt of zo snapt ik ook wel dat die kwaad is
<exalt> ik ben autisme expert, wat is de vraag ?
<Rachelle> meer een expert dan mij exalt ?  kan het nauwelijks voorstellen
<exalt> Rachelle, misschien wel even veel ;)
<StefandeVries> Theoretisch dekundige !== praktisch deskundige
<Gotiniens> Rachelle, exalt is zelf ook autist
<StefandeVries> k heb niks gezegd
<exalt> Hey, ik draag het bij me Gotiniens, ik heb het niet :P
<Gotiniens> en hij werkt bij een autisme jongeren hulp organisatie ding
<Rachelle> oke dan heb ik niks gezegd :p
<Gotiniens> exalt, in je linkerzak zeker?
<Gotiniens> daar heb ik mijn telefoon, leek me toch handiger
<exalt> Gotiniens, dat is inmiddels al weer verleden tijd, ik heb het nu zelf zwaar op mn stage dan trek ik ze niet tegelijkertijd
<exalt> en ik heb een baan aangeboden gekregen bij philips :D:D:D:D
<Gotiniens> nee
<MrChrisDruif> Gefeliciteerd exalt :)
<Gotiniens> ga bij NXP joh!
<Gotiniens> kunnen we mischien nog eens met elkaar kletsen
<Gotiniens> wij doen veel met NXP
<Rachelle> nice exalt
<Rachelle> mijn stage was zelf ook enorm rot
<exalt> Gotiniens, naah zon baan daar als ik nu bij philips ga krijgen, ... dat wil zeggen wanneer ik het contact heb... kan ik momenteel nooit bij philips krijgen
<exalt> Rachelle, ook auti-power ?
<Rachelle> vraag me af hoe afstuderen over 3/4 jaar zal gaan
<Rachelle> exalt in mijn klas ben ik diegene met de hoogste bijbaan inkomsten en hoogste kennis :P
<Rachelle> volgens mij zijn die prutsklasgenoten gewoon jaloers
<exalt> wat studeer je ?
<exalt> s/philips krijgen / NXP krijgen
<Gotiniens> exalt, zoiets dacht ik al ;)
<Rachelle> informatica
<Rachelle> nou ja "studeer"
<Gotiniens> exalt, ag dan ga je over een paar jaar over naar NXP, NXP is een oude philips afdeling, dus genoeg contacten heen en weer daar
<Gotiniens> ;)
<exalt> Gotiniens, wel leuk, HBO baan bij NXP kan 38000 bruto per jaar op brengen + auto van de zaak
<exalt> daar kom ik nu net niet aan :P
<Gotiniens> een nulletje minder hoop ik?
<Gotiniens> (want dan krijg ik veel te weinig betaalt :)
<CasW> Dit is per jaar, dat weet je?
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> shit, daar las ik over heen
<CasW> :p
<Gotiniens> dan klopt het wel redelijk,
<MrChrisDruif> Ik wou net zeggen...is niet super veel volgens mij ;)
<Rachelle> 3,1K per maand. Is inderdaad een normaal salari
<Gotiniens> moet je al wel wat ervaring hebben
<Rachelle> jep
 * Rachelle is heel happy dat ze tegen afstudeertijd al 5 jaar bij een IT-bedrijf werkt
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Dan ben je toch de ideale sollicitant?
<Rachelle> hihi qua ervaring en skills wel ja
 * exalt heeft nu 0 werk ervaring en een simpele MBO diploma en verdiend dadelijk 34k paar jaar waars ongeveer :D
<exalt> ohh dat diploma heeftie nog niet
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad....wat je salaris is, valt nog te bezien...want dat is de heilige drie-eenheid :D
<Rachelle> is meer dat ik op sociaal gebied zwak ben
<Rachelle> ik ben echt het stereotype nerd die je in een kamertje met eten en zo moet stoppen en met rust moet laten
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is toch ideaal? Of niet soms?
<StefandeVries> Daar is vast ook vraag naar. Geen gelul, maar code.
<Rachelle> zeker StefandeVries, helaas zijn die bedrijven schaars vrees ik (mijn ervaringen betreffende stage-sollicitaties is niet positief)
<exalt> StefandeVries, zonder gelul heb je toch geen naadloos aangesloten programma ?
<Gotiniens> exalt, depends
<StefandeVries> Wel als de eisen vooraf duidelijk zijn
<Gotiniens> als er vantevoren een goed design document is opgeleverd
<StefandeVries> tada:p
<Rachelle> jep. maar gelul om het gelul is irritant
<Gotiniens> alleen zal dat nooit gebeuren in de praktijk, er zitten altijd gaten in die pas duidelijk worden bij implementatie
<StefandeVries> Daar si de programmeeur niet schuldig aan, maar het komt wel voor
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, hij is daar niet schuldig aan, maar het is wel zijn taak om dat naar buiten te brengen
<Rachelle> overleg over eisen en zo vind ik niet erg.  Maar bij veel (ook opleidingen!) is het veel te veel doorgeschoten
<Rachelle> managers cultuur -_-'
<StefandeVries> Bureaucratie
<lordnoid> google eens op vacature communicatiemedewerker :P
<exalt> Rachelle, wat programmeer je dan ?
<Rachelle> tot nu toe vooral voor het web, maar in feite kan ik ook desktop applicaties maken
<MrChrisDruif> Communicatiemedewerker?
<lordnoid> ja
<lordnoid> dat zijn er echt veel :P
<Rachelle> te veel -_-'
<MrChrisDruif> Maar eens kijken wat dat inhoudt
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien wat voor mij :D
<lordnoid> ik heb onderhand het vermoeden dat de meeste bedrijven meer communicatie en management hebben dan mensen die eigenlijk doen waar het bedrijf voor is
<Gotiniens> je bedoelt dat bedrijven zich niet bezig houden met hun core business?
<Gotiniens> nog zon mooie management term
<Rachelle> dat is verschillende sectoren (vooral semi-overheid) inderdaad het geval lordnoid
<lordnoid> Gotiniens: dat bedoel ik inderdaad
<Rachelle> vooral organisaties als de zorg en onderwijs hebben hier last van
<StefandeVries> Ik ga, wil nog even oefenen
<StefandeVries> later
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle: Dat weet ik nog wel een goede spreker...heb ik laatst ook horen spreken, ging over puur ondernemen
<MrChrisDruif> Kijken naar je pakket van wat je aanbiedt en waar je nou het meeste voldoening uithaalt. De rest afstoten/stoppen
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> helaas zijn die mensen zeldzaam en vooral in dit land
<MrChrisDruif> Het is iemand die ondernemers helpt met dit te bereiken
<Rachelle> :)
 * MrChrisDruif wou dat iemand kon zeggen tegen mij wat voor mij de ideale baan is. Zoveel is leuk, maar ik ben nergens ECHT goed in
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant
<erkan^> Hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo mensen!
<leoquant> dat was een dagje tuin, en weinig computer
<leoquant> heerlijk
<leoquant> RawChid, leuk verhaal
<leoquant> seriewuz
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<leoquant> pools?
<leoquant> serieuze gezichten!
<Rachelle> lastig MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet het Rachelle, zit er al een poosje mee te tobben
 * Rachelle knuffelt  MrChrisDruif 
<leoquant> geen nieuws verder? ツ
 * leoquant knuffelt ook MrChrisDruif , al weet hij niet waarom
 * MrChrisDruif is blij dat jullie me knuffelen :D
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Ik zit een beetje te tobben over wat ik wil gaan doen
<MrChrisDruif> Als in werk/carriere
<leoquant> hard times....:/ overleg met fam. en praat met je beste vrienden
<leoquant> ik zet je niet vast, geef jezelf ruimte om verder te ontwikkelen
<leoquant> sterkte!
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks :)
<leoquant> en groet
<leoquant> tp
<leoquant> ot ooit
<leoquant> ツ t
<Rachelle> hmmm ging wat fout
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...DarkWitch :D
<Rachelle> grrr ik krijg wat van die klasgenoten
<Rachelle> ze doen maar wat. rennen rond als kippen zonder kop
<MrChrisDruif> Praat me maar bij als ik zometeen weer terug ben...ga ff naar huis fietsen :D
<Rachelle> ik ga zo slapen. zal dus morgen worden ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed, slaap lekker Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> trusten MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks :)
<erkan^> trusten Rachelle
<Rachelle> ben nog niet weg ;)  wel binnen 5 a 10 min
<erkan^> morgen hoef ik niet naar amsterdam gaan :p ik ga wel huiswerk van mijn werk afmaken. na 13.00 uur , morgenmiddag komt de monteur een waterverbruik controleren geloof ik :/
<Rachelle> oke :)
<Rachelle> ik ga me morgen weer vervelen op school :p
<erkan^> op school is wel erg leuk toch Rachelle ?
<Rachelle> nope
<Rachelle> saaie lessen, vervelende docenten en vervelende klasgenoten
<erkan^> ojee
<Rachelle> zit er puur voor het papiertje en ga elke dag met tegenzin
<erkan^> ik zit efef http://www.istanederland.nl/ kijken
<erkan^> want morgen komt de monteur hier op bezoek,weet het niet wat gaat ie doen
<Rachelle> ok
<Rachelle> ik ben slapen doei deoi
<erkan^> oke, truste
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-09
<trijntje> ping xatr0z, had jij nog aan de pakketomschrijvingen gewerkt?
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<Luckiboy> He leoquant
<Luckiboy> en StefandeVries
<xatr0z> 09:13 < trijntje> ping xatr0z, had jij nog aan de pakketomschrijvingen gewerkt?
<xatr0z> <-- nee, helaas lukt het nogsteeds niet
<xatr0z> eerst had ik problemen omdat nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu niet met precise werkte
<xatr0z> en nu is die er wel, maar _ELK_ packageomschrijving van precise die ik aanklik timeout
<xatr0z> *altijd* timeout als ik dat doe
<xatr0z> dat is gewoon een link naar de normale zoekfunctie van launchpad
<xatr0z> heel raar
<xatr0z> maar is al ingediend in meerdere bugs hele tijd geleden, is weinig aan veranderd
<xatr0z> als iemand andere manier weet waarop ik aan package descriptions kan werken..
<xatr0z> ik zou gewoon in launhpad bovenaan kunnen beginnen maar dat vind ik vrij zinloos
<xatr0z> ik wil wel via nightmonkey kunnen sorteren op in software center en de rating enz
<xatr0z> mja als iemand andere manier weet ?
<RawChid> Inderdaad, ik had ook *altijd* timeout
<xatr0z> oke dat klopt dus, mja ik heb het gemeld als bug.
<xatr0z> recap: dus wb package descriptions zit er voor mij althans niets anders op dan wachten totdat bug is gefixt ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-10
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<CasW> Hé leoquant!
<leoquant> CasW, \o/
<leoquant> faculteit sociale wetenschappen...
<hannie> Wie weet wat error 'Prefix' is not set in Grub betekent?
<timo^> pff
<timo^> ik denk
<timo^> Parameter is niet ingesteld of iets in die trend
<hannie> Ik heb er al een poos last van, hoewel alles loopt (op krukken ):
<hannie> Ook na een geheel nieuwe installatie (wubi) krijg ik deze foutmelding bij starten
<timo^> ooh
<timo^> ik dacht te vertalen :P
<timo^> Wubi
<timo^> tja
<timo^> iemand o/h forum ook
<hannie> hehe, natuurlijk dacht jij dat als het van mij komt
<hannie> Dit is geen forum, ik weet het, maar jullie weten altijd zo veel ;)
<hannie> Ik zal idd het forum hierover moeten benaderen
<timo^> neee, dat iemand op het forum hetzelfde probleem had ;)
<timo^> cd al op fouten gecontroleerd?
<hannie> ah, ik ga daar zoeken zodra ik klaar ben met mijn nieuwe installatie
<hannie> Er moet een heleboel teruggezet worden
<hannie> timo^, het zou aan een fout op de dvd kunnen liggen denk jij?
<timo^> Bekende Wubi bug, lees ik nu
<timo^> is een dual boot niet möglich?
<hannie> Ik gebruik een rw dvd. Zal hem eens aan een inspectie onderwerpen
<timo^> ook dat ;)
<hannie> jawel, dual boot gaat goed (hoewel ik soms rare dingen krijg, vandaar opnieuw geïnstalleerd)
<hannie> Zo kon in na kernel 3.0.0-15 niet met nieuwere kernels opstarten (paars scherm, geen aanmeldscherm meer)
<hannie> Na nieuwe installatie en update draai ik nu met kernel 3.0.0-17 en dat gaat vooralsnog goed
<hannie> Wat ik ook zo heerlijk vind is UbuntuOne (5 GB maar liefst). Alles kan zo teruggezet worden.
<Idroy> ey oh
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb vandaag weer een nieuwe ssd (die ik eerst had, was kapot gegaan, heb hem opgestuurd), dus ik kan nu weer met het forum thema beginnen
<Ronnie> yo Idroy
<OerHeks> netjes met "discard,noatime" in je fstab?
<Ronnie> de todolijst is niet lang meer: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Todo
<Idroy> ah, je had ook nog wat opmerkingen over me branch he? Ik ga er nu naar kijken, naja nadat ik SMF heb geinstalleerd :P
<RawChid> Vet! Is ie al bijna af?
<Ronnie> Rachid: tenzij jij nog goede verbeteringen voor ogen hebt
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/index.php
<RawChid> Ik heb er al tijden niet meer naar gekeken :)
<Idroy> :D]
<Ronnie> welkom terug trouwens RawChid
<RawChid> Dankje Ronnie
<RawChid> Ziet er goed uit!
<Idroy> :D
<Ronnie> RawChid: hoe was de reis naar en in Tailand
<Idroy> OerHeks, ga het nu toevoegen :)
<RawChid> Ja heerlijk
<RawChid> EN Australie ook ;)
<RawChid> Daar ben ik 3x zo lang geweest :P
<OerHeks> dat scheelt read/writes, vooral writes.
<Ronnie> oh, ben je ook nog naar autralie geweest
<RawChid> Yeah!
<RawChid> Ik probeer een account aan te maken op dat testforum
<Ronnie> nog bijzondere dingen gezien/gedaan?
<RawChid> `Je account wacht nog steeds op goedkeuring van de beheerder.`
<Ronnie> RawChid: done
<Ronnie> omdat we geen mailserver geinstalleerd hebben, heb ik de goedkeuring op handmatig gezet om spam te voorkomen
<RawChid> Geen gek idee
<RawChid> Ik herinner me nog al die spam op die testforum op mijn server
<RawChid> (die ik overigens nog steeds een keer moet verwijderen :P
<Idroy> OerHeks, ah okay, mooi, ik heb het toegevoegd :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, wat is het handigst? Moet ik die branch die jij hebt voorgesteld voor dat dropdown menu, merchen met trunk en dan kijken, of mergen met mijn branch en dan uiteindelijk dat naar trunk sturen?
<Ronnie> ik zou de css die je over wilt nemen handmatig overzetten naar jou branch. en daarna mij de merge request van jou branch sturen zodat ik er nog een laatste keer over kan kijken
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> is ook goed
<Ronnie> Idroy:  heb jij trouwens nog een aantal punten voor de maandelijkse voortganghttp://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20120410/VoortgangTeams
<Idroy> uhm, de flyers zijn klaar, en die worden als het goed is deze week ergens naar de drukker gebracht
<Idroy> de algemene ubuntu flyers
<Ronnie> mooi, kun jij die toevoegen, evt met link naar de flyer zelf
<Idroy> ja, is goed, zal ik straks doen
<Idroy> Ronnie, heb nu dit: http://i.imgur.com/tDsWM.png alles van je css gekopieerd en geplakt ;). Lijkt het er een beetje op?
<trijntje> xatr0z: ja, pakketomschrijvingen gaan dus niet lukken waarschijnlijk, de deadline is ook al bijna
<trijntje> dat is opzich niet erg, hopelijk werkt het bij de volgende release wel
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zie ook dat alle problemen in het tweede plaatje van de todolijst opgelost zijn: http://i.imgur.com/PwCf9.png
<Ronnie> Idroy: in het eerste plaatje zie ik nog een witte lijn tussen het menu en de dropdown
<Idroy> volgens mij is dat dat gradient plaatje, zal het menu iets naar beneden doen, als dat kan
<Ronnie> dat gradient plaatje heeft als het goed is geen witte lijn
<Idroy> gaat die niet iets over de border heen van dat drop menu?
<Ronnie> waarschijnlijk een border-bottom (kijk maar eens in mijn css aanpassingen)
<Ronnie> wat heb je trouwens nog aangepast aan het 2e plaatje
<Idroy> niets, ik zag alleen dat alle dingen die opgenoemd werden in dat todo lijst plaatje (de 2e ervan), eigenlijk allemaal al opgelost waren
<Ronnie> oke
<Idroy> dus eigenlijk hoeven we nu alleen nog dat dropdown menu in orde zien te krijgen, heb nu wel die witte rand kwijt geraakt :)
<Ronnie> idd\
<Idroy> Ronnie: http://ubuntuone.com/31lZl8Smrm8WKZNMEuaPQq
<Ronnie> Idroy: super
<Ronnie> committen
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> ik vind hem er ook erg goed uitzien zo :)
<johanvd> kunnen we morgen al over? ;)
<Idroy> zo, heb hem gepushed naar me branch :D
<Ronnie> ik zal eens kijken Idroy
<Idroy> ok :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: merged
<Idroy> :D
<Ronnie> johanvd: wat mij betreft kunnen we morgen over ;). Hoe verloopt het testen?
<johanvd> het stappenplan is klaar en getest
<johanvd> op een VM gaat de upgrade goed, dus als het thema klaar is kunnen we direct aan de slag :P
<johanvd> volgende week kan de nieuwe website ook wel online denk ik :)
<Idroy> wat mij betreft is het thema (voor smf) klaar
<johanvd> nice :)
<johanvd> die ga ikmorgen dan nog 1x testen in mijn VM, en daarna misschien al wel over
<Idroy> :)
<johanvd> licht eraan hoeveel tijd het kost :)
<johanvd> ligt*
<johanvd> dit is nog steeds de goede branch? p:~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<Idroy> lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme volgens mij
<johanvd> de l was er bij mij afgevallen :)
<Ronnie> johanvd: nope, deze: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new
<Ronnie> die andere kan ik helaas niet verwijderen
<johanvd> vaag, volgens LP moet ik dit uitvoeren om de branch van jouw link binnen te halen: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<Ronnie> johanvd: beetje verwarrend maar:
<johanvd> ow ik zie het al. 2 uur slaap vannacht was toch echt wat te weinig blijkbaar :)
<johanvd> gaat helemaal goedkomen
<Ronnie> lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme == https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme-new
<Ronnie> lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme != https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-artwork/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<Ronnie> johanvd: nu ik de oude branches toch een beetje aan eht opruimen ben: mag de volgende branch weg: https://code.launchpad.net/~johanvandijk/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<johanvd> ja, die is oud
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik vind ook nog een oude branch van jou: mag die ook weg? https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-smf-theme
<johanvd> ronnie, kan deze mod geïnstalleerd worden op de testserver? http://custom.simplemachines.org/mods/index.php?mod=1547
<johanvd> die voegt o.a. wat extra icoontjes toe e.d., vandaar dat ik een eigen branch gemaakt had om te zien wat voor invloed die had
<johanvd> die mod gaan we op de hoofdserver ook gebruiken
<Ronnie> ik zal eens kijken
<Ronnie> johanvd: hoe installeer ik het gemakkelijkst een pakket?
<Ronnie> zit wat te klooien met rechten en urls, maar wil niet helemaal lukken
<johanvd> je kan de zip downloaden, en dan weer uploaden in het pakketscherm
<Ronnie> ah
<johanvd> die andere opties zijn mij ook niet helemaal duidelijk :)
<Ronnie> johanvd: er zijn een aantal teksten wit op een witte achtergrond :(
<johanvd> dat leest best wel lastig
<Idroy> uh oh
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik zie nog een klein foutje in het menu dropdown, zodra je hovert, dan beweegt deze een pixel naar beneden
<Ronnie> kun jij kijken of je die op kunt lossen
<Ronnie> waarschijnlijk heeft het te maken met een extra border
<Idroy> ik zal es kijken, of dat me lukt :P
<Ronnie> oh lol, lijkt erop dat de plugin niet compatible is met postgres :(
<Ronnie> lokaal testen lukt helaas niet
<Ronnie> Idroy: heb jij mysql of postgres?
<Idroy> ik heb volgens mij mysql, (via tasksel install lamp-server)
<Ronnie> yup, dan heb je mysql
<Ronnie> kun jij die plugin van johanvd eens uitproberen en de volgende css toepassen:
<Ronnie> regel 919 toevoegen:
<Ronnie> .additional_row.titlebg
<Ronnie> {
<Ronnie>     color: #333;
<Ronnie> }
<Idroy> okay is goed, ik kan zo snel niet vinden waardoor ze een pixel naar beneden gaan
<Ronnie> Idroy: waarschijnlijk heb je een border-bottom, maar geen border-top (bijv #fff)
<RawChid> Ronnie: ik kwam mijn oude branch laatst ook tegen. Weet niet meer wat dat is, dus ik knikker em wel weg
<Idroy> hmmm, krijg dat pakket niet geinstalleerd, heb hem geupload, maar uiteindelijk gaat het mis bij het installeren
<Idroy> nvm
<Idroy> denk dat het nu wel gaat lukken
<Idroy> Ronnie, waar moet ik kijken voor dat spam stopper, heb hem nu geinstalleerd en enabled, maar zie nergens teksten die wit op wit zijn
<johanvd> Fetched 4,375kB in 0s (18.5MB/s)
<johanvd> een locale squid proxy heerst :)
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zag ook dat de kleur van de nickname van de poster geen #dd4814 was, dat heb ik dus nu ook even verandert :)
<johanvd> die witte tekst van de mod komt door de taalinstellingen denk ik?
<johanvd> als ik de mod zonder nederlands installeer zie ik engelse teksten, maar voeg ik NL toe, dan verdwijnen alle teksten van die mod
<Idroy> en waar moeten al die teksten komen te staan dan?
<johanvd> in de instellingen van die mod
<Idroy> en hoe kom ik daar?
<Idroy> kom je daar als je hem net geinstalleerd hebt?
<Idroy> ah
<johanvd> beheerscherm>basisfeatures>leden
<johanvd> >registratie
<Idroy> bij mij zijn die teksten gewoon in het engels, ook al heb ik dutch-utf8 als taal geselecteerd in het forum
<johanvd> hier ook
<johanvd> maar download je ook de nederlandse taalbestanden en voeg je die in de zip voordat je het pakket op de server zet, dan werkt het niet meer
<johanvd> geen tekst meer, zelfs niet wit op een witte achtergrond
<johanvd> engels kan ik wel mee leven trouwens
<johanvd> dus geen groot probleem
<Idroy> misschien een bug in die mod zelf ofzo?
<johanvd> ow, ik zie in het overzicht van de leden wel de witte tekst op de witte achtergrond
<johanvd> /admin/?area=viewmembers;sa=all
<johanvd> nu zie je de vergrootglaasjes bij alle leden, e-mails, ip adressen enz.
<johanvd> de uitleg onderaan is wit
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> Ronnie, die aanpassing in het css werkt niet voor de witte tekst
<commandoline> Is dit soms proefdraaien van het nieuwe forumthema?
<Idroy> yep :)
<Idroy> naja
<commandoline> :D
<commandoline> mooi dat dat ook al zo opschiet :)
<Idroy> zekers :D
<Idroy> oh wacht
<Idroy> zat in de verkeerde css te werken, van me oude branch
<Idroy> whoops
<Idroy> en het is gelukt
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> en proposed :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-11
<Idroy> ey oh
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik zag dat je de kleuren nog naar cmyk hebt omgezet? Hoe heb je dat eigenlijk gedaan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb de kleuren eigenlijk niet omgezet, maar er overheen een laag met de juiste kleuren gezet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er was een svg document als basis, daar heb ik verder niet aangezeten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus de kleuren van de puntjes zijn wellicht niet de officiële kleuren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dat maakt niet uit.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik was bang dat er een kleurverschil kon ontstaan tussen het svg document, en de toegevoegde elementen in Scribus.
<Idroy> Klopt, ik heb een .svg gemaakt en dat dan weer in scribus gezet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet namelijk niet hoe deze bij de drukker worden geïnterpreteerd. Vandaar dat ik er in Scribus een laag overheen heb gezet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als het goed is is het ontwerp verder nog exact hetzelfde gebleven. Als je verschillen ziet moet je het even aangeven, dan is er iets misgegaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (op de kleur na dan)
<Idroy> ik zal even gaan kijken
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je de .sla nog van jouw versie?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, die heb ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal'm naar je opsturen.
<Idroy> ok is goed
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij is onderweg. :)
<Idroy> ok :)
<Idroy> heb hem
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :)
<Idroy> Zo, ik heb hem bekeken, alleen de kleur is gewijzigd :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, mooi. Nog even afwachten of iemand nog een foutje in de tekst kan vinden, en dan gaat ie naar de drukker.
<Idroy> Als ie gedrukt is kan ik er vast wel eentje ontvangen of niet? Kan ik hem mooi in me portfolio stoppen :D
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ^
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel meer dan 1. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Iedereen kan ze trouwens ontvangen. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.sounl.org/?q=node/91
<OerHeks> Ik zag net pas, dat naast flyers ook een poster-inschrijving is.
<Idroy> Ik vraag er dan maar 10 aan :P, kan ze vast nog wel op meer plekken kwijt
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, als ik mijn woonplaats in typ, dan geeft ie aan dat ik minimaal 4 tekens moet in vullen, terwijl me woonplaats er maar 3 heeft. :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, een bug. :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal er twee van maken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moment.
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> zometeen ga ik weer even aan de slag met de poster van die themadag denk ik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Probeer het nu nog eens?
<Idroy> ok, volgens mij is het gelukt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De Linux Themadag gaat helaas niet door. We zijn nu als de hazewind bezig om een Ubuntu Releaseparty nog te organiseren.
<Idroy> oh ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je krijgt als het goed is een email ter bevestiging.
<Idroy> hebbes
<Idroy> en ook bevestigd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een kijken of je op de kaart staat.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, ik zie een extra ballonnetje staan. :)
<Idroy> mooi :)
<OerHeks> Thomas, linux themadag Bunnik gaat niet door?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, we hadden te weinig sponsoring.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waarschijnlijk komt er later in het jaar een andere opensource dag voor in de plaats.
<OerHeks> Ah oke. nu dus zaak om een locatie te vinden voor de releaseparty?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, meer low budget.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En wat kleiner van schaal.
<xatr0z> hackerslab ?
<xatr0z> die hebben copmuters, stroom, internet
<xatr0z> locatie
<xatr0z> en gratis wss
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die hebben meestal niet een ruimte die groot genoeg is denk ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De vorige LTS parties hadden in de honderden bezoekers, van zo 300 tot 500.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Deze keer zal het denk ik minder groot worden, maar toch.
<Idroy> brb, even rebooten naar Ubuntu :)
<Idroy> en ik ben er weer :)
<xatr0z> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik nam 'kleine schaal' te letterlijk denk ik :> mja je kunt kraakpanden vragen die zijn wel open source fan, maar dunno of iedereen dat fijn gaat vinden :>
<Idroy> ghehe
<OerHeks> hmm niet verkeerd, uitleg poster over Unity >> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/nifty-poster-explains-unity-to-first.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UbuntuVibes+%28Ubuntu+Vibes%29
<hannie> commandoline, kan ik nog iets vragen?
<commandoline> hannie: tuurlijk :)
<hannie> Voor Brightness and Lock heb ik: Helderheid en vergrendelen
<hannie> Kan jij bij de instellingen zien of dat gebruikt is?
<commandoline> ja, even zien...
<hannie> In Precise hebben sommige dingen een andere naam gekregen
<commandoline> 'Helderheid en vergrendeling'
<hannie> ah, dank je
<commandoline> ok, geen probleem :)
<Idroy> EY OH
<Idroy> oops, caps
<CasW> Let's go. Ha Idroy!
<Idroy> Blitzkrieg Bop? :P
<CasW> Jep :D
<Idroy> :)
<RawChid> Hey you!
<Idroy> Hey RawChid  :D
<Idroy> johanvd, nog verder gekomen met het testen van smf2?
<johanvd> Idroy, de upgrade vanaf smf1 gaat nu prima, dus als het thema goedgekeurd is kan ik volgende week een paar uur inplannen om alles over te zetten
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> Ik heb mijn branch alweer proposed, daarmee is die witte tekst op witte achtergrond ook weg, en een aantal andere kleine dingen :).
<johanvd> nice :)
<johanvd> idroy, is de achtergrond van de tekst in een forumberich eigenlijk "ubuntu grijs"?
 * johanvd vindt het nieuwe thema eigenlijk wel heel erg wit :)
<Idroy> ik zal es even kijken, volgens mij wel
<Idroy> ja, alle kleuren/tinten zijn van de guidelines
<Idroy> johanvd, ^
<johanvd> thx :)
<johanvd> hopen dat ik er aan kan wennen dan :)
<Idroy> dat hoop ik ook ;)
<johanvd> de mooie bruine kleur van het huidige forum zit ondertussen bijna in de monitor gebrand denk ik :)
<Idroy> ghehe
<johanvd> hoe zit het eigenlijk met de linkjes in de footer?
<johanvd> bijv. het linkje van de licentie van de plaatjes verwijst naar dezelfde hostnaam als het forum
<johanvd> dat gaat niet werken, dat moet www... zijn ipv. forum...
<johanvd> en het linkje achter het logo van bit moet deze zijn: http://www.bit.nl/extern1/
<Idroy> op de community server werken ze wel
<johanvd> daar staat alles op communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/...
<Idroy> ah okay, ook enig idee waarom het http://www.bit.nl/extern1/ moet zijn?
<johanvd> op de hoofdserver hebben we www.ubuntu-nl.org en forum.ubuntu-nl.org, daar zit het verschil
<johanvd> die link van bit is met ze afgesproken, zodat zij ubuntu gerelateerde content op die pagina kunnen zetten als ze dat willen
<Idroy> ah okay
<johanvd> dan hoeven wij niet overal onze linkjes aan te passen :)
<Idroy> ik zal het zo wel even aanpassen
<Idroy> en zal ook nog even kijken naar de licensie links
<Idroy> brb even rebooten
<Idroy> johanvd, wat was de link naar bit.nl ook alweer? bit.nl/extern1 ?
<johanvd> http://www.bit.nl/extern1/
<Idroy> dankje
<Idroy> zo, heb dat al veranderd en gepushed, nu even kijken naar die licensie links
<Idroy> de links van de licensie staan op: /test/?q=/node/101 Lijkt mij dat dat gewoon even verandert moet worden als alles live is, ook de website zelf.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-12
<RobinJ> zijn we dit jaar vroeg klaar met vertalingen ofzo? :p
<hannie> dag timo^
<timo^> Hee hannie :)
<hannie> timo^, als je het niet erg vindt laat ik die reflective spectrometer term in het Engels staan
<timo^> Oké
<hannie> het is zooo technisch
<timo^> Ik vond het wel redelijk 'nederlandswaardig' :P
 * timo^ voelt zich net Pjotr :P
<hannie> Maar je hebt wel vreselijk je best gedaan, waarvoor complimenten
<timo^> :)
<timo^> ik ga nog even verder met de docs :)
<hannie> timo^, het is af
<hannie> ubuntu-docs bedoel ik
<hannie> op een enkel kleinigheidje na dan
<timo^> Ik zie het!
<timo^> (vanochtend waren er nog 80 leeg, knap werk! :)
<hannie> b.v. region and formats = regio en formaten denk ik
<hannie> Ik wilde het vandaag perse af hebben ;)
<timo^> formats zijn meer in de trend van 12-4-2012 ipv 4/12/2012 ;)
<hannie> timo^, maar af wil niet zeggen dat alles goed is.
<hannie> Bij zo een groot document is het altijd goed alles na te lezen
<timo^> jemig
<timo^> wil ik kijken wat het in KDE is
<timo^> is door een bug in 12.04 alles Engels :P
<hannie> timo^, formats, idd datum maar ook b.v. getallen e.d.
<timo^> misschien een langpack update
<hannie> Daarom vind ik opmaak niet helemaal goed
<timo^> ik denk niet dat formaten de juiste vertaling is, eerlijk gezegd
<hannie> timo^, heb je al de kde-nl language pack toegevoegd?
<timo^> in KDE heet het numerieke instellingen
<hannie> het gaat iet alleen om numeriek
<hannie> *niet
<hannie> timo^, vind jij opmaak beteer dan?
<hannie> *beter
<timo^> idd
<hannie> en regio of gebied?
<timo^> dat ja!!
<timo^> gebied!
<hannie> Bij opmaak denk ik zelf meer aan b.v. letterkleur, -grootte e.d.
<hannie> Daarom twijfel ik nog
<hannie> http://en.nl.open-tran.eu/suggest/formats
<hannie> hallo MichaelTel, hoe is-ie?
<MichaelTel> Hoi hannie. Ja gaat goed. Bijna weekend ;)
<hannie> Ga je dan lekker de bloemetjes buiten zetten?
<MichaelTel> Eh nee hoor
<MichaelTel> Ik heb nog geen idee wat ik ga doen dit weekend
<hannie> MichaelTel, de ubuntu-docs zijn nu ook klaar. We kunnen nu achterover leunen ;)
<hannie> MichaelTel, ik had beloofd je naam toe te voegen aan onze wiki, maar je hebt mijn vraag niet beantwoord over je gegevens
<MichaelTel> Dat is mooi. Goed gedaan! Ik wilde wel wat vertalingen gaan doen in de Servergids (met jullie toestemming). Daarin moeten 4900 regels doen
<MichaelTel> eh wat wilde je van me weten?
<hannie> MichaelTel, dat is fantastisch (server guide vertalen)
<hannie> Ik heb zelf meegeholpen met nakijken van de Engelse versie van de Server Guide
<hannie> timo^, ook iets voor jou, die Server Guide?
<timo^> moet je daar veel voor weten qua servers?
<hannie> Nou, in ieder geval is het wel wenselijk bij twijfel op onderzoek uit te gaan/te googelen
<hannie> Het is aan de andere kant gemakkelijker dan de hulpdocumentatie omdat veel technische termen niet vertaald hoeven te worden.
<MichaelTel> Dat is dus 1 op 1 over te nemen :)
<MichaelTel> hannie, welke gegevens wilde je hebben van mij?
<hannie> je gebruikersnaam op Launchpad
<hannie> Ik wist niet of dat ook MichaelTel is
<MichaelTel> eh nee.. Lauchpad: https://launchpad.net/~m-tel
<hannie> ah, kijk, dan is het toch goed dat ik het even gevraagd heb
<hannie> Ik ga je gelijk toevoegen aan de wiki
<MichaelTel> oke
<hannie> MichaelTel, wil je dat ik deze naam als Naam opgeef?
<MichaelTel> Je mag daar Michael of Michael Tel opgeven. Mij maakt dat niks uit
<hannie> ik maak er Michael Tel van
<MichaelTel> Misschien is dat wel handiger, omdat ik overal mijn achternaam erbij heb gezet ;)
<hannie> MichaelTel, er is een lege wiki-pagina aangemaakt met jouw naam. Je kunt daar wat persoonlijke gegevens op zetten als je wilt
<MichaelTel> Dank je
<MichaelTel> hannie, nummer 8 komt nu twee keer voor in de lijst.
<hannie> oh, ik zal even kijken
<hannie> Ja, ik moet het nummer veranderen. Dank voor de tip.
<hannie> Gedaan!
<MichaelTel> Geen probleem. Nu maar even wat eten
<hannie> Eet ze
<MichaelTel> Dank je. Jij ook
<hannie> tot ziens
<MichaelTel> RawChid, kan ik al beginnen met vertalen van de vernieuwde lijst. Moet ik nog ergens mijn naam invullen? De twee regels van Transmission zijn inmiddels voorzien van een suggestie.
<RawChid> Doe maar gewoon suggesties
<RawChid> Je kutn gewoon beginnen
<RawChid> Die namen zijn meer voor als je wil dat niemand anders eraan werkt, zodat je het 'reserveert', maar nu zit er gewoon haast achter.
<RawChid> IMHO
<MichaelTel> oke
<MichaelTel> software-center is gedaan
<MichaelTel> brasero ook
<RawChid> Goed bezig! Ik ben niet zoveel tijd, maar zal zo even wat nakijken/goedkeuren
<RawChid> Scheelt mij weer tijd :)
<RawChid> Oh lol, was ook maar 1 string per pakket :P
<MichaelTel> :D
<MichaelTel> RawChid, kcm-kwintabbox en jockey zijn gedaan
<RawChid> Nice, heb inmiddels wat dingen goedgekeurd en de wiki weer een update gegeven
<RawChid> Nu ga ik offline. Laters!
<MichaelTel> bye bye
<timo^> StefandeVries! :D
<timo^> foute kanaal, mi scuzi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-13
<xatr0z> ff vraagje, als ik pakketten zie wara suggesties al heel lang staan (sinds 2008 bijv) en nog niet zijn goedgekeurd
<xatr0z> heeft het dan zin om nieuwe suggesties in te dienen ?
<RawChid> Mwa
<RawChid> Waar gaat het om?
<RawChid> Het punt is namelijk dat mensen met goedkeur rechten niet te zien krijgen als er een nieuwe suggestie komt
<RawChid> Daarom is het altijd handig dat je aangeeft op de maillijst als je ergens aan hebt gewerkt
<RawChid> Zodat iemand het kan gaan nakijken
<RawChid> Ohja, pakketbeschrijvingen is een hel
<RawChid> xatr0z^
<xatr0z> mwa bijna alles wat ik aanklik
<xatr0z> staat wel iets uit 2008 tussen
<xatr0z> maar het zou ook kunnen zijn dat het iets is wat is geweigerd oid
<RawChid> Alles wat je aanklikt?
<xatr0z> nouja, alles met untranslated strings
<RawChid> Waar?
<xatr0z> blijkt dan 95% van 'unstranslated' al suggestie te staan
<xatr0z> in precise
<xatr0z> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/system-config-cluster bijv
<RawChid> Oke, ff kijken
<xatr0z> maar misschien ben ik ook wel in de war met ubuntu en launchpad dutch translators hoor :) vandaar dat ik vroeg
<RawChid> Tja, last edited: 2009-10-22
<RawChid> Dit is duidelijk een Ubuntu-pakket hoor
<xatr0z> edited = apporved suggestie toch ?
<xatr0z> approved*
<RawChid> weenie, denk het wel
<xatr0z> want er zijn wel recentere suggesties iig
<RawChid> Denk het wel ja
<RawChid> Suggestie is niet echt een wijziging (wordt niet doorgevoerd)
<xatr0z> https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<xatr0z> https://translations.launchpad.net/ihris-manage/4.0-dev/+pots/change-position/nl/+translate?show=untranslated
<xatr0z> eigenlijk mijn hele "Translations you cna help complete" lijstje op mijn homepagina
<xatr0z> staat vaak wel meer dan de helft al een suggestie bij
<RawChid> Maar ehm, ff hardopdenkend, het is altijd belangrijk dat je aangeeft als je ergens suggesties doet
<xatr0z> oki
<RawChid> 2. Als je foute sugesties ziet, kun je een betere indienen
<RawChid> Beter is nog om het van te voren te overleggen. Dan weet je helemaal zeker dat er straks iemand naar gaat kijken
<xatr0z> mja ik werk meer overal een beetje wat bij
<xatr0z> ik vind het vervelend als er een packet is waar nog 10 strings vertaald moeten worden omdat mensen niet precies snapten hoe t bedoeld is
<xatr0z> dus pas ik die paar dingen aan
<RawChid> Volgens mij zijn er namelijk ook mensen geweest die mar in de wildeweg suggesties hebben lopen doen
<xatr0z> dus dat gana veel mailtjes worden :P
<xatr0z> en wilde weg suggesties doen is niet gewenst? ook niet bij niet-ubuntu pakketten ?
<xatr0z> want daar val ik ook wel onder denk ik onder die groep :$
<RawChid> Nouhja, het is wel handig als iemand dat gaat nakijken.
<xatr0z> ik doe altijd wel een searchwindow waar ik kijk hoe het eerder in datp akket is gezocht
<xatr0z> ok
<xatr0z> duidelijk
<RawChid> En als je suggesties gaat doen mij de allerminst belangrijk pakketten, is de kans klein dat daar snel aandacht aan wordt besteed
<xatr0z> jups
<xatr0z> ik ga als ik thuis ben wel even een lijstje maken met na te kijken spul
<xatr0z> thx
<RawChid> Ja, een mailtje met 1 lijstje is ook goed
<RawChid> En je kunt mij hier ook ff vragen. Als ik tijd heb kijk ik het direct na
<RawChid> Scheelt weer overbodige communicatie :P
<RawChid> xatr0z: aan Ubuntu-pakketten werken is altijd goed
<RawChid> Die Chromium weet ik even niet uit mijn hoofd
<RawChid> Dat iHRIS manage ken ik niet, maar aan de URL te zien is dat niet direct een Ubuntu-pakket, misschien meer iets voor LP translators...
<RawChid> FYI ^
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag iedereen. Zit ik de statuslijst te bekijken, zie ik checkbox er weer tussen staan. Blijkbaar krijg ik een herkansing ;) Ik weet zeker dat strings 204, 205 en 207 vertaald zijn geweest.
<RawChid> Apart ja
<RawChid> Misschien is er iets kleins aan die strings veranderd?
<RawChid> Maar wel raar dat er geen suggestie ofzo bij staat...
<RawChid> Er was wel een amil over op de internationale lijst
<MichaelTel> hmm, daar sta ik niet op ingeschreven ;)
<MichaelTel> Ah, ik zie het verschil. Stap 4 is verdwenen.
<RawChid> We're changing three test descriptions which were confusing. The change consists
<RawChid> of removing the last step in a testing procedure which was giving an erroneous
<RawChid> instruction to users. No text is added, only one line is removed in each test.
<RawChid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/971181
<RawChid> Volg je onze mailinglijst wel MichaelTel?
<MichaelTel> ja
<RawChid> Nice
<hannie> RawChid, hoi, ik zie dat jij levensduur van de accu overal aangepast hebt. Lijkt me goed
<hannie> in ubuntu-docs natuurlijk
<RawChid> Hmm, dat had ik op die oude link gedaan hannie
<RawChid> Dus niet op waar we het zouden moeten doen denk ik
<hannie> RawChid, ze zijn gesynchroniseerd
<hannie> Heb je het door mij doorgestuurde mailtje over plaats van docs gelezen?
<RawChid> Ja
<MichaelTel> checkbox is voorzien van suggesties
<RawChid> Soms weet ik niet of de originele tekst wel juist is.
<RawChid> Ik heb het idee dat ze met "battery life" soms levensduur bedoelen, maar soms ook 'resterende accutijd' (hoelang je kunt werken zonder stroom)
<RawChid> Ik moet nu weg! Laters
<MichaelTel> ciao.. Ik ben even eten
<trijntje> dag mensen
<trijntje> zijn de laatste aanpassingen die ik aan het gnome-control-center heb gedaan al overal aangeland? Want we moeten nog even de docs nalopen om daar ook de instructies aan te passen
<hannie> hoi trijntje
<trijntje> hey hannie
<hannie> trijntje, bedoel je dat de aanpassingen al via een update binnen moeten zijn gekomen?
<trijntje> hannie: ja precies
<hannie> ik ga even kijken
<hannie> ik zie nog staan mediatoepassinge gevolgd door een n
<trijntje> hannie: die zie ik er niet eens tussen staan
<hannie> en Mozilla Thunderbird e- (mail is afgevallen
<hannie> trijntje, ik heb niet Unity 3d omdat Nvidia Extra dwars ligt
<hannie> En Ubuntu softwarecentru (zonder m)
<trijntje> hannie: ik weet niet of we het nu over hetzelfde scherm hebben, kan je een screenshot plaatsen? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<hannie> We hebben het toch over de Dash?
<trijntje> ah, nee, ik had het over gnome-control-center
<trijntje> 'systeeminstellingen' heet dat in het menu
<hannie> ah, ok. Maar ik vind het in de Dash ook heel lelijk, dat afkappen
<hannie> trijntje, ik zie in Systeeminstellingen de volgende fouten:
<hannie> Toetsenbordin, stuurprogram, Systeeminfor
<hannie> Sommige woorden staan wel op 2 regels. Vandaar dat ik in de bug voorstelde om het koppelteken te gebruiken bij lange Nederlandse woorden
<trijntje> hmm,  wat vreemd, ik heb toch echt de vertaling op launchpad aangepast..
<hannie> Het kan aan mijn updates liggen. Ik heb net Ubuntu opnieuw geïnstalleerd en 274 updates binnengehaald.
<hannie> Heb jij trouwens koppeltekens gebruikt in control-center?
<hannie> Ik zie ook nog: Gebruikersacc en Softwarebronn
<hannie> Ik ga zo weg. We chatten nog wel.
<JanC> ondersteunt pango geen "zacht koppelteken" o.i.d.?
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-14
<leoquant> xatr0z, ?
<hannie> dag RawChid, heb je een momentje?
<RawChid> Dag hannie
<RawChid> Zeker, zeg het maar
<hannie> Ik zie dat we hetzelfde aan het nakijken zijn (checkbox). Wil je even met me meekijken naar #204
<RawChid> Ja is goed. Ik had 2 suggesties gedaan
<RawChid> MichaelTel ook trouwens
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/204/+translate
<hannie> Volgens mij is media meervoud (enkelvoud is medium)
<hannie> Dus een media kan niet
<RawChid> Eens, en ik dacht dat het misschien mediadrager moest zijn?
<hannie> Ik stel voor er schijf van te maken
<RawChid> Nog beter
<RawChid> Ik vind sowieso de originele teksten niet heel erg goed, en vaak inconsistent.
<hannie> en optical drive, schijfstation?
<RawChid> Ook eens, doe je de rest dan ook? https://translations.launchpad.net//ubuntu/precise/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=optical+drive
<RawChid> Ik moet nu zo weg
<hannie> RawChid, goed, ik zal het wijzigen. Tot kijk
<New> vraagje, wat meot mij oude laptop hebben om ubuntu erop te kunnen draiien
<RawChid> hannie, is er 1 mei trouwens een vergadering/
<RawChid> De wiki is outdated
<RawChid> New: dat kun je beter even in het kanaal #ubuntu-nl vragen. Dat is voor ondersteuning aan het besturingssysteem.
<RawChid> BBL (Be back later)
<OerHeks> new 1 gb geheugen, liefst een duo core CPU en een vette videokaart ( ubuntu+unity )
<OerHeks> ow tl
<hannie> RawChid, als je er (weer) bent, eigenlijk willen we het aantal vergaderingen terugbrengen van 1x per maand naar 2x per jaar. Wat vind jij?
<hannie> OerHeks, ik heb 8GB intern geheugen en een quad core CPU en toch kan ik unity niet draaien
<OerHeks> welke videokaart?
<hannie> nVidia
<OerHeks> weet je welke ?
<RawChid> hannie: lijkt me wel prima
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<hannie> OerHeks, nVidia GeForce GT 530 om precies te zijn
<hannie> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de5 (rev a1)
<OerHeks> welke driver activeer je dan? aanbevolen?
<hannie> OerHeks, als ik nVidia Extra stuurprogramma's installeer kan ik helemaal niet meer in het aanmeldscherm komen
<hannie> Ja, ik had gekozen voor (aanbevolen)
<hannie> Ik vermoed dat het aan Wubi ligt
<OerHeks> ehm ja, dat denk ik ook. met een native install zal het wel lukken.
<RawChid> Wubi... Daar ga je al
<hannie> Het probleem is dat de fabrikant liefst VIER primaire partities heeft gemaakt en ingepikt
<OerHeks> ai
<hannie> 1. widows 2. system 3. recover 4.PE
<hannie> Dus kan ik geen logische partitie maken om Ubuntu op te zetten
<RawChid> Wat is 4. PE ?
<hannie> Ik denk een builder
<OerHeks> ja, dat vroeg ik me ook af
<RawChid> Ken ik niet.
<RawChid> En wat is 2. system?
<OerHeks> en systeem, is dat de D: ?
<hannie> evennkijken
<hannie> Recovery = D:
<hannie> system en PE zijn verborgen (geen letters)
<OerHeks> dan zul je je windows partitie, vanuit win7/vista zelf moeten verkleinen
<OerHeks> diskmanagment, die rekent zelf uit waar en hoeveel max
<hannie> Ik durf van een van de primaire partities geen logische te maken omdat ik dan niet Windows kan herstellen
<RawChid> Ik moet weg nu
<hannie> OerHeks, ik heb verkleind, maar er mogen max. 4 partities op een schijf staan
<OerHeks> idd, die recovery en windows eigen backup zetten je klem, met name die PE
<OerHeks> zucht, jammer :(
<hannie> maar wubi werkt wel ok (alleen geen unity ):)
<hannie> Ik zal er een tweede harde schijf naast moeten plaatsen. Deze is 1 TB
<OerHeks> ja, en dan de nieuwe op poort 0 en de windows op poort 1, zodat je grub ook op de nieuwe komt te staan
<OerHeks> ik dacht even dat je een laptop hebt, zonder plaats voor een 2e hdd
<OerHeks> dan is misschien een SSD ook wel te doen :P
<hannie> nee, ik heb een stoere desktop met Windows 7
<hannie> Jongens, ik ga. Bedankt voor de reacties. Tot de volgende keer.
<smile4ever> :o
<smile4ever> lange kanaalnaam :(
<leoquant> kanaal winschoten-groningen is langer
<StefandeVries> :)
<MichaelTel> RawChid, ik heb een nieuwe suggestie bij 204 ingediend en veranderd wat jullie hierboven besproken hebben
<StefandeVries> wth
<StefandeVries> Waarom verbant leoquant Smile nou?
<MichaelTel> geen idee
<MichaelTel> Wordt dat niet ergens genoteerd? In mijn vroegere jaren was dat bij CompuServe wel het geval
<MichaelTel> zo, dat was diep graven voor je ;)
<StefandeVries> Hè, hoe bedoel je?
<MichaelTel> dat het een tijdje duurde voordat de verbanning was opgeheven. Ik dacht dat het heel diep verstopt zat ;)
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Ik moest ff reageren op iets in een ander kanaal :P
<MichaelTel> Je hebt het er maar druk mee, hè? :D
<StefandeVries> En ondertussen staat er ook nog een synthesizer naast m'n computer waarop ik een arrangement uitprobeer :D
<StefandeVries> 't Is soms druk op mijn bureau en computer :P
<MichaelTel> en dan ook nog ons in de gaten houden :P
<StefandeVries> Every step you make... :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga ff pianeren
<MichaelTel> veel plezier
<StefandeVries> Zo.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-15
<StefandeVries> Moge, leoquant?
<StefandeVries> ? -> :)
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen leoquant
<MichaelTel> :D
<leoquant> goeie dag allemaal
<leoquant> nog nieuws?
<leoquant> nee? dan flits ik nog een kopje koffie hier
<StefandeVries> Geen nieuws betreffende Mwanzo hier, nee
<timo^> same here
<leoquant> timo^, ga je nog "remote" in en workshop dit jaar?
<timo^> goed dat je het zegt!
 * timo^ datum bekijken gaat
<leoquant> zou best leuk zijn
<leoquant> anders volgend seizoen
<leoquant> ik stel dat hulpverlenen via "remote"aan de orde
<leoquant> eerst ff bionnen de leiding
<leoquant> ik zie veel beren wat betreft support via die weg
<timo^> ik ook wel :)
<timo^> op een dinsdag moet kunnen
<leoquant> (mogelijke aansprakelijkheid)
<timo^> dan nog binnen 3 weken
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> je kunt de wiki invullen/aanpassen
<leoquant> ik maak "lawaai" reclame
<leoquant> tzt
<leoquant> brb
<timo^> ow :/
<timo^> ik heb volgende week al een ander rooster
<timo^> dus dan weet ik niet wat het best uitkomt :(
<leoquant> timo^, ik hoor het wel ツ
<timo^> over een week ofzo krijg ik mijn rooster :)
<StefandeVries> Vrijdag word ik eindelijk volwassen :P
<timo^> theoretisch wel ja
<StefandeVries> :D
<timo^> praktisch ligt dat (zeker bij jou) net wat anders :P
 * MichaelTel is nog steeds niet volwassen ;)
<StefandeVries> timo^, hoezo?
<timo^> wat MichaelTel al zegt
<timo^> eenieder zal nog iets kinderlijks houden
<timo^> zelfs op je 90ste
<timo^> als je dat haalt, wat wel te hopen is ;)
<StefandeVries> Oh, zeker bij mij :P
<timo^> jah
<commandoline> hmm, die html-workshop staat ook nog altijd op het programma...
<commandoline> misschien het beste om 'm maar in te plannen, dan moet ik wel beginnen met de voorbereiding :P
<leoquant> dat kan ook commandoline
<leoquant> (meteen een stok achter de deur op die manier)
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> voor disdag die workshop is wat kortdag he leoquant
 * leoquant is de laatste tijd ook niet meer zo actief voor ubuntu
<leoquant> ja timo^
<timo^> leoquant: toch niks ernstigs he?
<leoquant> lol nee hoor
<timo^> gelukkig
<leoquant> twee drie weken doen we meestal de voor aankondigingen
<leoquant> op de planet/mail/forum
<leoquant> we vragen kandidaten dan ook echt in te schrijven
<commandoline> ik neem weer een zaterdag, 19:30, denk ik.
<commandoline> 12 mei, is dat wat?
<leoquant> commandoline, toppie
<leoquant> geen hemelvaart toestanden dan?
<commandoline> staan geen feestdagen in m'n agenda, even kijken...
<leoquant> nee, de mei vakantie is de week ervoor hier
<commandoline> die staat er wel in :P
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> hemelvaart is de donderdag erna, geen probleem dus.
<leoquant> prima
<timo^> leoquant: hierzo is  dat weekend meivakantie, dan ben ik er niet...
<timo^> 19 mei?
<commandoline> oh, de vakanties verschillen natuurlijk...
<commandoline> mja, dat is dan misschien wel beter. Maakt mij niets uit.
<commandoline> 19 mei dan, in principe.
<timo^> nee, het ging over de workshop die ik ga geven :P
<commandoline> oh, ok :P
<leoquant> 19 mei is een lang weekend hier ivm hemelvaart
<timo^> maar voor die html workshop, is daar ervaring voor vereist?
<commandoline> timo^: nee, tenminste, niet zoals ik nu van plan ben
<commandoline> ik heb het nog niet helemaal uitgewerkt :P
<timo^> hm
<timo^> dan is het voor mij wellicht wel iets
<timo^> en dan zou ik niet kunnen op 12 mei xD
<commandoline> dan moet 'ie toch maar een beetje doorschuiven :P
<leoquant> hemelvaart 17/18/19 hier
<timo^> 19 mei voor bureaublad op afstand is oké?
<leoquant> ik vind het goed ツ
<timo^> dan zet ik hem erin :)
<timo^> hoo
<timo^> wacht even
<timo^> (even kijken in de gezinsagenda :P)
<leoquant> dat zal ik het topic alvast aanpassen? of toch niet?
<commandoline> wacht nog maar even :P
<timo^> gelukt
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> ja, is mogelijk
<commandoline> nou, dan pak ik de week daarop, als half nederland vakantie heeft ga ik die workshop niet doen
<commandoline> dus de 26e
<timo^> eerst eens zien wie zich in gaat schrijven voor mijn workshop :P
<commandoline> enige nadeel van die datum is dat ik niet direct de volgende week een vervolg zou kunnen doen mocht het te lang worden, maar goed...
<commandoline> dat zien we dan wel weer :)
<timo^> alleen dan wel 's morgens vroeg of 's avondslaat :P
<commandoline> ok, definitief voor html: 26 mei, 19:30
<leoquant> timo^, maak wel zelf de wiki even op orde
<leoquant> en commandoline ook
<commandoline> prima :)
<timo^> leoquant: is goed, doe jij ook het geschreeuw enzo :P
 * MichaelTel stopt vingers in zijn oren
<leoquant> ubuntu-klas heeft een datum
<commandoline> aah, ik mag de pagina niet bewerken. Ene tiempjuuh houdt 'm vergrendeld :P
<commandoline> mooi :)
<commandoline> tegen die tijd eens kijken of JFL weer op wil starten, zo nu en dan gaat de verbinding op de communityserver er toch te lang uit :(
<timo^> nu beter commandoline? :P (ik heb nog niks ge-edit hoor ;))
<commandoline> hij doet 't :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Woensdag 20 juni 2012: 19.30-20.00. te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: zaterdag 19 mei: 19.30-20.15 Bureaublad op afstand.
<commandoline> trouwens, waarom staan al die pagina's in / en niet in /community/mwanzo/Workshop?
<commandoline> nu kan vrijwel niemand ze bewerken...
<leoquant> foutje ook van mij commandoline :/
<leoquant> stomme fout
<commandoline> nou ja, ik zet de nieuwe pagina gewoon weer op de gebruikelijke plaats :)
<leoquant> ja......
<timo^> top leoquant, ik zag hem al staan op het forum :)
 * timo^ start eens in Windows, kijken of Dragon Naturally Speaking nog werkt :P
<commandoline> ok, begin v/d wikipagina is er...
<leoquant> dank!
<RawChid> trijntje, weet jij of ik in 1 keer alle .po van Ubuntu/precise kan downloaden/
<RawChid> Of alleen de eerste 300 pakketten... (nog beter)
<trijntje> nee, volgens mij doet lp geen directe downloads of wel? Via de webinterface moet je altijd ~5 min wachten op n mailtje waar ze de .po klaarzetten
<RawChid> Ja, dat is ook goed. Maar weet je of ik een downloadlink voor alles kan aanvragen?
<trijntje> nee, ik weet niet hoe dat kan
<trijntje> zou je niet met een scriptje oid alleen de /locale/nl/* branch van al die pakketten kunnen downloaden?
<RawChid> Mja, ik vroeg het me een beetje af. Voor backup
<RawChid> En als ik even wil opzoeken waar een tekst in voorkomt
<RawChid> Met een scriptje zou het zeker wel kunnen.
<RawChid> Maar de vertalingen in de webinterface, staan niet direct in een bzr branch volgens mij
<commandoline> als er geen branch is, is een scriptje de enige mogelijkheid, vermoed ik.
 * commandoline kijkt of launchpadlib nog een oplossing biedt
<commandoline> nee, dat is niet zo.
<trijntje> RawChid: niet? Ik dacht dat dat vanzelf probeerde. Je zou het op de ubuntu translators ML kunnen vragen, als het kan zullen ze dat wel weten
<trijntje> lol, die eerste zin is mislukt: Ik dacht dat vertalingen in lp meteen in de branch terecht komen.
<commandoline> trijntje: alleen als de project administrators instellen dat ze geexporteerd worden
<trijntje> ah ok, dat wist ik niet. Ik weet sowieso niet zoveel van projecten hosten
<RawChid> Maar het duurt een tijdje voordat het bzr bereikt lijkt me
<commandoline> RawChid: exporteren gebeurt één keer per dag
<RawChid> Oke
<commandoline> maar dat is hier dus niet aan de orde, voor zover ik weet :P
<RawChid> Lijkt me niet dat je alles in 1 keer kunt downloaden
<RawChid> Trouwens, we staan nu op nr 4 he trijntje http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise
<trijntje> RawChid: gaaf! We stonden eerst nog op de 7e plaats ofzo
<MichaelTel> RawChid, trijntje volgens bovengenoemde website staan we nu op nr. 2 (tja alfabetische volgorde) :D
<trijntje> nee, volgorde is niet alfabetisch dacht ik, maar je haalt mensen pas in als je beter vertaald bent
<RawChid> Inderdaad, we staan nu op nr 2. Er is weer een update gedaan!
<RawChid> Toen we op 4 stonden hadden we nog een paar onvertaalde strings, nu niet meer..
<leoquant> hee timo^
<leoquant> zou je via de wiki kunnen omschrijven wat de workshop inhoudt
<leoquant> zoals bijv. commandoline en anderen gedaan hebben
<timo^> sure
<leoquant> hebben inschrijvers en idee wat ze kunnen verwachten
<leoquant> dank alvast
<leoquant> feitelijk schrijft men daar ook in
<timo^> even kijken
<timo^> onder welk pad moet ik een pagina aanmaken?
<timo^> leoquant: ?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Bureaublad%20op%20Afstand
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/InleidingHtml
<leoquant> mwanzo vergeten...
<timo^> oh, eten
<timo^> ik maak hem aan :)
<leoquant>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/Bureaublad-op-afstand
<leoquant>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/Bureaublad op afstand dus :/
<leoquant>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/Bureaublad op Afstand
<leoquant> grr
<leoquant> tab tab
<MichaelTel> rustig leoquant, rustig...
<leoquant> hihi
<MichaelTel> Kan je er niet beter http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/Bureaubladopafstand van maken? De link wordt afgebroken na Bureaublad
<JanC> of BureaubladOpAfstand
<MichaelTel> dat kan ook nog
<leoquant> ja
<JanC> hm, en volgens wat ik hoor is TeamViewer redelijk afvalwaardig...  ;)
<leoquant> dat zegt men van unity ook...:)
<JanC> leoquant: de meeste mensen die dat van unity zeggen hebben het niet zo heel lang (of niet) gebruikt
<StefandeVries> Of vinden het gewoonweg niet prettig.
<leoquant> dat is ook mijn inschatting
<JanC> wat niet wil zeggen dat het voor iedereen ideaal is
<leoquant> tegen mijn karakter in, heb ik me gedwongen het te gebruiken
<JanC> maar wat ik van teamviewer hoor is dat het gewoon trager is dan VNC, wat al geen snelheidsmonster is...
<leoquant> ik ben benieuwd naar de workshop.
<JanC> ☺
<JanC> hopelijk wordt dan ook remmina gebruikt  ;)
<leoquant> vooral omdat er mogelijke support kansen liggen
<leoquant> (levensgevaarlijke dat wel)
<JanC> leoquant: telepathy + vnc is redelijk cool qua support
<leoquant> ja, maar support via die wrg is niet onomstreden
<leoquant> omdat het van beide partijen veel vraagt
<leoquant> vertrouwen en integriteit
<leoquant> en dan voor beide begrippen summa
<timo^> JanC: het gaat meer om gemak voor beginners
<timo^> als ik die ga opzadelen met dingen als port forwarding (wat uberhaupt al niet kan op dat SpeedTouch afval), gaat het niet erg goed. Ik ga wss beginnen met TeamViewer, daarna VNC en evt. andere software
<JanC> timo^: telepathy + vnc heeft geen port forwarding nodig  ;)
<JanC> gewoon desktop sharing aanzetten bij de persoon die hulp wil, en dan kan je via bijvoorbeeld empathy inloggen op die remote desktop
<JanC> als beide een XMPP account hebben (wat niet echt een probleem kan zijn)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-08
<commandoline> ok, nu alleen nog een .deb package: https://launchpad.net/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant
<WolfeZ> Hey guys
<Luckiboy> Ha WolfeZ
<Luckiboy> *Rob :P
<WolfeZ> Goed zo ps hoi
<WolfeZ> Marten?
<Luckiboy> Gewoon de nick zeggen is beter, dan wordt hij gepingd.
<WolfeZ> commandoline?
<WolfeZ> Hey guys ff een pygtk vraagje, Ik hebn een code met label: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689622/ . Maar als ik veel tekst doe in een label komt het niet voledig in het scherm en via glade wel hoe moet ik dit aan pakken/
<Luckiboy> Wolfez, dat is hier niet het kanaal voor, graag in #ubuntu-nl of een python support kanaal.
<WolfeZ> heb je nl python kanaal?
<StefandeVries> #python-nl
<CasW> (#ubuntu-nl is misschien ook niet helemaal het juiste kanaal, ga maar naar #python-nl ;-))
<WolfeZ> Pfff
<WolfeZ> Het is opgelost via linebreaks
<WolfeZ> Heey berry
<BerryH> hey WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> Hoeist/
<BerryH> Ik start Ubuntu op en ik krijg gelijk een Internal error melding..
<BerryH> Zo is het... ;-)
<BerryH> Zo te zien is het een bekende bug..
<WolfeZ> Ja heb ik ook vaak :)
<BerryH> Zo te zien heeft het te maken met Teamviewer.
<BerryH> Sinds ik teamviewer heb geinstalleerd krijg ik deze melding.
<WolfeZ> Oh dat heb ik niet :-:
<BerryH> Wat ik zo lees in de bug is het een probleem van Teamviewer en niet van Ubuntu.
<Luckiboy> Nogmaals: support in #ubuntu-nl en niet hier. ;)
<BerryH> Begrepen.
<BerryH> Ik wist niet dat dit kanaal niet voor support gebruikt mocht worden.
<BerryH> Nu wel.
<Luckiboy> Geeft niets, dan weet je het nu idd.
<WolfeZ> Hey
<Luckiboy> Hoi Rob
<WolfeZ> Hey luc
<BerryH> Goedendag, ik zou me graag nuttig willen maken voor Ubuntu. Zeg maar het nuttige met het aangename combineren. Kunnen jullie me wat dingen aanreiken die ik zou kunnen doen?
<BerryH> Ik vind dingen uitleggen leuk en daar ben ik ook goed in (denk ik...)
<BerryH> Ik ben nog wel een beginner maar het lijkt me leuk om andere beginners te ondersteunen..
<commandoline> BerryH: voor puur ondersteuning kun je reageren op vragen op het forum en in #ubuntu-nl . En misschien ook de mailinglist in de gaten houden, daar wordt ook regelmatig wat op gevraagd: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-NL
<commandoline> BerryH: verder ligt documentatie schrijven ook wel wat in die richting, daar kan Luckiboy je misschien wat meer over vertellen?
<BerryH> commandoline, bedankt alvast. Ik zal de komende tijd mijn bijdrage proberen te leveren aan het forum en op #ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> BerryH: mooi :)
<commandoline> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/simpel-de-ubuntu-code-of-conduct-ondertekenen-met-%27signer-assistant%27/new/#new :)
<BerryH> commandoline, Heb ik net gisteren gedaan via de omslachtige manier.. ;-)
<commandoline> Ja, dat was mede wat me ertoe aanzette om dit te schrijven :P
<StefandeVries> Mooi werk. :)
<RawChid> Had berry 'onze wiki' al gezien? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<commandoline> ik dacht dat ik die gisteren wel gestuurd had, even zien...
<RawChid> Nahja, daar staat ook wel ergens wat je allemaal voor de Ubuntu-gemeenschap zou kunnen betekenen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-09
<WolfeZ> Hey
<WolfeZ> he ber
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-10
<WolfeZ> Hey daar
<Luckiboy> Hoi WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> Hey daar
<WolfeZ> Hey mensen ben ik weer
<WolfeZ> hoi gijsbert
<leoquant> hee Timo long time...:)
<Timo> Hee leoquant :)
<leoquant> alles goed?
<leoquant> bevalt het mod-schap?
<Timo> Ja hoor, prima hierzo. En daar? :)
<Timo> Haha, en of het bevalt. Nu kan ik mijn aanwezigheid ook nog nuttig maken ;)
<Timo> En jij? Genieten van je 'pensioen'? ;)
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<leoquant> ja idd
<leoquant> ik moet nog even een channel opdoeken
<leoquant> nu
<Timo> Welke?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> top secret
<leoquant> zo klaar
<Timo> Ik moet heel even mijn ouders een handje helpen, brb!
<WolfeZ> avond
<leoquant> hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-11
<WolfeZ> hey
<Luckiboy> Hoi WolfeZ.
<WolfeZ> Wie is wolfez?
<Luckiboy> Als je wilt dat ik je Rob noem, moet je die nick nemen.
<WolfeZ> is al in gebruik
<Luckiboy> Rob_ kan ook.
<Luckiboy> Er zijn meer wegen die naar Rome leiden.
<R_o_B> lol
<R_o_B> Hee  trijntje
<trijntje> hey R_o_B
<R_o_B> Hey, zou je misschien kunnen helpen met een pygtk code?
<R_o_B> Oh oeps verkeerde kanaal
<R_o_B> maar ja
<Timo> Luckiboy: Ik wil best nog een keer bureaublad op afstand doen, maar dan wil ik wel iets meer opkomst dan de vorige keer :P
<Luckiboy> Timo: Als je nu even zegt voor hoeveel mensen je het zou willen doen vermeld ik het in de poll.
<Timo> Toch minstens 4 à 5. De vorige keer heb ik het voor 2 mensen gedaan, dat voelde toch vrij zinloos.
<Luckiboy> Oké, ik vermeld het. :)
<Timo> Top, dankje! :)
<Luckiboy> hannie: heb jij misschien interesse in het geven van een Ubuntu - beginners workshop?
<hannie> dag Luckiboy ff nadenken...
<hannie> Nou, dat lijkt me eigenlijk wel leuk, ja (als de hectiek rond uitgave Raring voorbij is.
<hannie> Luckiboy, is er al iets van een datum voor gepland?
<Luckiboy> Dat is mooi, ik mag de workshop "beginnen met Ubuntu" dus in de poll noteren?
<hannie> ja, wat mij betreft ok
<Luckiboy> hannie: Nee, ik denk dat dat het beste overgelaten kan worden aan de workshopgevers
<hannie> mooi. Na 25 april dus. Zijn er anderen in geïnteresseerd (om het te geven)?
<Luckiboy> Voor alsnog niet.
<hannie> ok, ik zal er na 25 april in duiken.
<hannie> Nu zijn er vele deadlines (raring, gnome, manual)
<Luckiboy> Is goed hannie, begrijp ik. :)
<commandoline> hmm, om de een of andere reden komt de mail bij mij ook niet aan. Even checken of ik überhaupt ingeschreven sta voor die mailing list...
<commandoline> (ik kan het mailtje wel lezen via het publieke archief, maar ik wil toch eerst even weten waarom het niet in m'n inbox komt...)
<Luckiboy> Klopt je mail adres?
<commandoline> het is een lp mailing list, dat moet dus wel (launchpad stuurt controlemails als je een mailadres aanmeldt)
<commandoline> en ik sta ingeschreven. Heel vreemd.
<commandoline> nou ja, dat zoek ik later wel uit. Ik wil wel weer een Pythonworkshop doen. De insteek van grafische apps lijkt me idd niet slecht.
<commandoline> laten we zeggen, Python 3 i.c.m. PyQt4, en dan vanaf 0 beginnen (maar wel vanaf het begin met GUI)
<commandoline> verder waarschijnlijk als hangout (hoewel ik daar nog wel even mee experimenteren moet), nog geen idee voor een datum.
<commandoline> > 0 aantal  deelnemers, en dan het liefst >3 :P
<commandoline> hmm, en toen kwam het mailtje binnen. Dan houd ik het maar op een eenmalige vertraging...
<hannie> leuk, commandoline die (vervolg)cursus Python. Ik doe zeker mee. Momenteel doe ik de cursus van Codecademy, die is heel goed opgezet.
<hannie> Overigens ben ik vanwege privacy geen voorstander van hangouts
<commandoline> zolang je alleen passief viewer bent en cookies blokkeert is dat niet zo'n enorm probleem, toch?
<trijntje> commandoline: lijkt me leuk, ik heb een beetje ervaring met python, maar nog niks met GUI gedaan
<Luckiboy> Top, al twee workshops.
<Luckiboy> En de workshop werkomgevingen door Vistaus laten doen, daar is geen bezwaar tegen hier?
<commandoline> Nee, lijkt mij prima...
<Luckiboy> Goed, dan ga ik maar eens een PM eruit sturen naar Vistaus, en daarna de poll opzetten...
<StefandeVries> Ik zie zo'n arme PM, en Luckiboy.
<StefandeVries> "eruit! >:("
<Luckiboy> lol
<Luckiboy> Slechte grap.
<Luckiboy> Hoi Timo
<Timo> Dag lq
<Timo> Ehm...
<Timo> Luckiboy dus.
<Luckiboy> commandoline nog aanwezig?
<Luckiboy> Workshops poll staat op het forum: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/welke-workshops-hebben-uw-belangstelling/
<Luckiboy> Als er iets fout staat, contacteer me even (via forum, ik ga zo weg), dan regel ik het verder.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-12
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<RawChid> Wat betreft online workshops. https://www.coursera.org/ is ook tof!
<RawChid> Luckiboy: ben je er?
<Luckiboy> RawChid: Ja, goedemorgen. :)
<RawChid> Heya
 * Luckiboy bekijkt de link
<RawChid> Ik las je mail net (pas) over de workshops
<RawChid> Good busy
<Luckiboy> Bij commandoline kwam de mail ook pas gisteren binnen.
<RawChid> En mooi dat ik zie dat er ook al animo is
<RawChid> Alleen voor deze heb ik mijn twijfels: Workshop Ubuntu voor beginners
<Luckiboy> Ja, de python workshop heeft al wat stemmen zag ik.
<Luckiboy> RawChid: dat gaat hannie regelen.
<RawChid> Hoe zit het met animo daarvoor?
<RawChid> Zijn er mensen die Ubuntu amper kennen. Maar wel de weg naar deze workshops?
<Luckiboy> Ik weet het (nog) niet, dat idee kwam vanuit de gemeenschap.
<RawChid> Klopt, maar zijn dat ook mensen die het willen volgen?
<Luckiboy> RawChid: justforlearning is volgens mij niet heel moeilijk voor beginners.
<RawChid> Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Het idee is leuk, maar ik wil zeker zijn dat er mensen komen
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar daarom heb ik er bij het topic ook bij gezet dat, als er te weinig mensen komen opdagen, de workshop niet doorgaat.
<RawChid> De mensen die bij Ubuntu NL zitten (forum of IRC, mwanzo) zijn meestal niet echt beginners meer
<Luckiboy> Nieuwe forumleden kunnen het wel interessant vinden.
<RawChid> Dat zijn vaak mensen die Ubuntu zo leuk vinden dat ze er iets meer mee doen dan alleen gebruiken
<Luckiboy> Denk ik tenminste.
<RawChid> Ja, kan zeker
<RawChid> Maargoed, er dus een minimum aantal deelnemers bepaald ofzo. Dat moet dan genoeg zijn he
<RawChid> Prima plan
<Luckiboy> Klopt.
<Luckiboy> Alleen van hannie en Vistaus weet ik het nog niet.
<Luckiboy> Dus in de 1e instantie heb ik daar geen minimum gezet, maar als er nog een update komt vermeld ik het.
<Luckiboy> RawChid: zoals ik het nu zie vraagt coursera wel veel tijd van de workshopgever.
<RawChid> Ja, ik heb gewoon 1 ding, en dat heb ik al vanaf het begin dat we workshops geven (en dat is mijn mening). Ik wil eerst weten of er 'genoeg' mensen gaan meedoen voor ik er zelf moeite in stop
<RawChid> Luckiboy, ik zie coursera om te volgen. De gevers zijn gewoon echte docenten op bijv. universiteiten
<Luckiboy> Oh, ok.
<RawChid> Maar dan nog zie ik er soms bij staan dat het 5-8 uur per week kost (als deelnemer)
<Luckiboy> Het zijn ook pittige cursussen zo te zien, veel stof.
<Luckiboy> wb BerryH
<BerryH> hi Luckiboy
<BerryH> wb?
<Luckiboy> Welcome Back ;)
<BerryH> TY.
<BerryH> ;-)
<Luckiboy> Ben je misschien geïnteresseerd in IRC workshops? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/welke-workshops-hebben-uw-belangstelling/
<BerryH> Ben ik nu gek of zie ik IRC workshops er niet bij staan?
<Luckiboy> In de zin van: de workshops worden via IRC gegeven.
<Luckiboy> Muv de workshop python.
<BerryH> ah, ok..
<BerryH> Zitten wel leuke dingen bij.
<BerryH> Ik ben nog niet zo lang bezig met Ubuntu en zou er graag ´meer´ mee willen doen..
<BerryH> Probeer ook andere mensen er enthousiast voor te maken maar dat is lastig..
<BerryH> Wat wordt er bedoeld met Workshop werkomgevingen/DE´s ?
<Luckiboy> BerryH: een werkomgeving is zeg maar wat je "ziet" van je desktop, bij de standaard Ubuntu is dit Unity, maar er zijn ook anderen zoals lxde, kde en gnome.
<BerryH> Luckiboy, Ah ok, duidelijk.
<Luckiboy> DE staat voor Desktop Environment ;)
<BerryH> Ok..
<BerryH> Zijn er ook beschrijvingen van de workshops beschikbaar? Wat wordt er zoal besproken, hoe lang duurt het? Etc, etc?
<BerryH> Ik ben namelijk wel geinteresseerd in de beginners workshop maar misschien ben ik niet meer een hele erge beginner...als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.;-)
<Luckiboy> Nee, dat komt pas beschikbaar als de workshops echt georganiseerd gaan worden.
<BerryH> OK.
<Luckiboy> Dit is alleen bedoeld om interesse te pijlen.
<BerryH> Ik ben geinteresseerd in meerdere workshops maar kan er maar 1 kiezen? ;-)
<Luckiboy> Echt waar? Volgens mij had ik meerdere antwoorden kiezen goedgekeurd.
<Luckiboy> Misschien kan je meerdere malen 1x stemmen of zo.
<BerryH> Bij mij kan ik er maar 1 aanklikken. Als ik op een andere klik dan verspringt de keuze..
<BerryH> Ok, ik ga het eens proberen..
<BerryH> Nee, ik kan maar 1 keer stemmen. Als ik de pagina ververs na mijn stem dan kan ik niet meer stemmen..
<Luckiboy> Ach jammer, misschien kan je het vermelden in het topic.
<Luckiboy> Dan kunnen we je stem alsnog meerekenen. :)
<BerryH> Ik weet niet of het uberhaupt de bedoeling was dat je meerdere keuzes kon aanvinken?
<Luckiboy> Dat was wel mijn intentie.
<Luckiboy> Maar dat laat de forumsoftware niet toe, denk ik.
<BerryH> Maar wel fijn dat je me op deze mogelijkheden van workshops hebt gewezen! Bedankt Luckiboy.
<Luckiboy> No problem.
<BerryH> Ik heb gelijk mijn tweede voorkeur in de poll neergezet.
<BerryH> Hoe kun je zo´n workshop via IRC geven?
<BerryH> Deze omgeving is (zoals ik het nu begrijp) niet echt geschikt om grafische presentaties te geven?
<Luckiboy> Nee, zo gaat het niet idd.
<Luckiboy> Ik zoek even workshops uit het verleden op.
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<Luckiboy> Als je op een titel klikt krijg je een samenvatting, logs etc.
<Luckiboy> Maar we gaan nu met de workshop Python experimenteren met Google Hangouts, dat is wel een beetje grafisch.
<Luckiboy> Maar de rest van de workshops gaan via Just for Learning, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JustForLearning
<Luckiboy> Gewoon IRC in een andere omgeving.
<BerryH> Ik zie dat je met Teamvier ook grafische meetings kunt organiseren..
<BerryH> http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/products/online-meeting.aspx
<Luckiboy> Timo gaat (als er voldoende belangstelling is) een workshop bureaublad op afstand doen, misschien doet hij dat ook wel grafisch
<Luckiboy> Moeten we even kijken.
<Luckiboy> Anyway,
 * Luckiboy gaat eten
<BerryH> Eet smakelijk
<BerryH> En bedankt.
<commandoline> eigenlijk zou er een open source google + hangout clone moeten zijn. Maar ja, dat kan nog niet p2p in de browser dus dat vreet serverbandbreedte :(
<commandoline> het kan trouwens ook amper p2p buiten de browser :P. (hoewel er daar wel wat mogelijkheden zijn)
<BerryH> Teamviewer?
<commandoline> teamviewer gebruikt een centrale server, geen p2p.
<BerryH> Kun je mij het verschil uitleggen?
<commandoline> nou, zeg dat je aan het internetbellen bent, dat kan op twee manieren:
<commandoline> client - server - client
<commandoline> maar ook
<commandoline> client - client
<commandoline> (hoewel je wel een server nodig hebt om die verbinding tot stand te brengen in de praktijk)
<BerryH> Ok..
<commandoline> dat laatste (p2p) is over het algemeen ingewikkelder (want het wordt nog maar korter gedaan), maar zorgt er wel voor dat de server niet te zwaar belast wordt.
<BerryH> Ok, dat dan weer wel. Alles heeft zijn prijs.
<BerryH> Waar wordt p2p dan bijvoorbeeld gebruikt?
<commandoline> torrents
<BerryH> Ok, ja, had ik kunnen weten..
<WolfeZ> Hoi
